# Die ICB-Galerie



## nino85 (3. Juni 2013)

Da immer mehr Leute ihr ICB aufgebaut haben, wäre es doch so langsam mal Zeit, die Bilder zu sammeln, statt in den Spezifikationen-Thread zu posten (da geht das unter, wäre doch schade  )

Also: Her mit den Bildern!


----------



## Eisbein (3. Juni 2013)

Vernünftige bilder kommen hoffentlich morgen.

XL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun_dancer (3. Juni 2013)

HrrHrr... Ein Galerie-Tröt !!!! 

Bitteschön:






Hier noch mit Marzocchi 55RS.
Morgen sollte meine Lyrik als Coil mit MissionControl DH Dämpferkartuschen kommen.
Bin echt gespannt, was die dann kann


----------



## turbox77 (3. Juni 2013)

Hier meins ,größe M


----------



## Deleted 244202 (3. Juni 2013)

Wär cool wenn ihr die Rahmengrößen dazu schreibt, damit man beim ICB da ein Gefühl für entwickeln kann


----------



## nino85 (3. Juni 2013)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Wär cool wenn ihr die Rahmengrößen dazu schreibt, damit man beim ICB da ein Gefühl für entwickeln kann



Das erste war ein XL, das zweite ein L und das dritte ein M.
XL hat Ober- und Unterrohr getrennt, bei L sind sie ein kleines bisschen verschweißt, bei M schon sehr deutlich


----------



## Kharne (3. Juni 2013)

Die Rakete :kotz:


----------



## Pintie (3. Juni 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> XL hat Ober- und Unterrohr getrennt, bei L sind sie ein kleines bisschen verschweißt, bei M schon sehr deutlich



 stimmt so kann mans wirklich gut unterschieden.


----------



## Eisbein (3. Juni 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Die Rakete :kotz:


die find ich so geil!


----------



## doriuscrow (3. Juni 2013)

@Eisbein ... die Griffe - das geht garnicht  Da musst du aber nochmal mit der Wasserwaage nacharbeiten


----------



## Sun_dancer (3. Juni 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Die Rakete :kotz:



Ich find die cool 
(obwohl ich an meinem RAW keine hab)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nduro (3. Juni 2013)

Schöne Räder, warum sieht denn die Wippe von Sun dancer anders aus? Gibt es da verschiedene Ausführungen?


----------



## nino85 (3. Juni 2013)

Nduro schrieb:


> Schöne Räder, warum sieht denn die Wippe von Sun dancer anders aus? Gibt es da verschiedene Ausführungen?



Die hat er sich selbst gebaut.


----------



## Nduro (3. Juni 2013)

Gut gelungen. 
So jetzt lieber wieder zu den Bildern.


----------



## scottfreakx (3. Juni 2013)

möchte er mir da zufällig ne zeichnungsdatei schicken?  was hastn für das ding gelöhnt? oder selber an die fräse gepackt?


----------



## fabi.e (4. Juni 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> HrrHrr... Ein Galerie-Tröt !!!!
> 
> Bitteschön:
> 
> ...



Gib doch mal einen kleinen Fahrbericht zu der Lyrik, wenn du sie drin hast... die schwebt mir nämlich auch noch vor Augen


----------



## Sun_dancer (4. Juni 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Gib doch mal einen kleinen Fahrbericht zu der Lyrik, wenn du sie drin hast... die schwebt mir nämlich auch noch vor Augen


Jupp... mache ich, jetzt wo auch das Wetter mitspielt 

Bei Mountainbikes.net gibt es übrigens gerade eine "RS Lyrik RC Coil" für 499,-.
Die hat aber "nur" die "Motion Control IS" Dämpferkartuschen.
Der Umbau der Gabel auf "Mission Control DH" Kartuschen kostet all inkl. 150,-. Dabei wird kostenfrei gleich eine harte Feder für mich verbaut .
Somit habe ich für 649,- die Lyrik Coil mit MiCo DH.

Ausgehend von einer Lyrik RC2DH SoloAir für 629,- (die bereits die MiCo DH Kartusche hat), würde ein Coil-Umbau etwas über 120,-  kosten. Und somit in Summe 749,- kosten und damit deutlich teurer.

Der Support zu dieser Aktion von Mountainbikes.net erst per Mail und dann per Telefon war vorbildlich 

Gruß Yves


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (6. Juni 2013)

wasn los hier keine bikes fertig????????


----------



## Eisbein (6. Juni 2013)

doch hier! Vll. mach ich morgen in der Mittagspause mal vernünftige Bilder.


----------



## Rick7 (7. Juni 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> Jupp... mache ich, jetzt wo auch das Wetter mitspielt
> 
> Bei Mountainbikes.net gibt es übrigens gerade eine "RS Lyrik RC Coil" für 499,-.
> Die hat aber "nur" die "Motion Control IS" Dämpferkartuschen.
> ...



Da bin ich ja froh noch eine RC2DH mit schönen decals für 580,00 ergattert zu haben  

Ernsthaft ne RC2DH noch auf coil umbauen? Die geht schon gut, bin mir da nicht sicher obs das wert ist. Da wird sie doch nur unnötig schwer. Wieviel g macht das aus?

Gruß


----------



## Sun_dancer (7. Juni 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja froh noch eine RC2DH mit schÃ¶nen decals fÃ¼r 580,00â¬ ergattert zu haben
> 
> Ernsthaft ne RC2DH noch auf coil umbauen? Die geht schon gut, bin mir da nicht sicher obs das wert ist. Da wird sie doch nur unnÃ¶tig schwer. Wieviel g macht das aus?
> 
> GruÃ



Macht nur ~200g aus (meine wiegt jetzt 2370g).
Und ja... macht meiner Meinung nach in meiner Gewichtsklasse (~90kg nackich plus AusrÃ¼stung) durchaus Sinn.

Theoretische ErklÃ¤rung (konnte die Lyrik nicht im Vergleich fahren, sondern hab nur den Vergleich zu meiner Revelation Air):
Im Vergleich zur SoloAir verbessert sich das Ansprechverhalten leicht, weil du ganz einfach zwei Dichtungen weniger hast.
Der eigentliche Grund ist aber der erforderliche hÃ¶here Luftdruck bei >90kg und die schlechtere Progressionskurve von komprimierter Luft.
Bei der Coil kannst du eine dem Gewicht entsprechende Feder einbauen, hast die richtige Progression durch die Federkennlinie und zusÃ¤tzlich ein super Ansprechverhalten.

Die SoloAir ist sicher schon eine sehr gute Gabel, aber die Coil ist eben noch einen "Ticken" besser und dafÃ¼r nehme ich gern 200g in Kauf.

GruÃ Yves

PS: Wenn ich bereits eine SoloAir hÃ¤tte, wÃ¼rde ich auch nicht zwingend das Geld fÃ¼r einen Coil-Umbau in die Hand nehmen. Bei einem Neukauf ist das aber sicher eine Ãberlegung wert (da nur ~20-50â¬ teurer) und in meinem Fall (>90kg) auf jeden Fall sinnvoll.


----------



## OJMad (7. Juni 2013)

Hier mal mein großer Bock (XXL)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Juni 2013)

UNd was sagst du nach der ersten Sitzprobe? Zweifel unbegründet?


----------



## OJMad (7. Juni 2013)

Anders,  aber selbst mit 80er Vorbau trotzdem gut. Genaueres weiß ich natürlich erst nach einer ordentlichen Trailtour.


----------



## nino85 (7. Juni 2013)

Krass - wenn du's nicht dazugeschrieben hättest, wäre ich davon ausgegangen dass das "nur" XL ist - sieht gut aus


----------



## OJMad (7. Juni 2013)

Naja. Die 1 1/2 cm Länge machen auch nichts.  Dann eh lieber einen kürzeren Vorbau.  Und die 3 cm in der Höhe stört mich wenn überhaupt im Bikepark


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2013)

Manno, kaum schaut man nimmer in den Übersichtsteil sind unbemerkt lauter neue Threads entstanden

Zur Vervollständigung und Aktivierung der Abofunktion nochmal meins...L 







G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tudeski (8. Juni 2013)

Bis auf den Kettenspanner ( kann mich einfach nicht mit dem Model anfreunden   )ist es für mich eines der konsequentesten RnC´s bisher. Würde ich sofort so fahren!


----------



## Rick7 (8. Juni 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> Macht nur ~200g aus (meine wiegt jetzt 2370g).
> Und ja... macht meiner Meinung nach in meiner Gewichtsklasse (~90kg nackich plus Ausrüstung) durchaus Sinn.
> 
> Theoretische Erklärung (konnte die Lyrik nicht im Vergleich fahren, sondern hab nur den Vergleich zu meiner Revelation Air):
> ...



klingt nachvollziehbar. 200g sind jedoch nicht gaaanz wenig. 
Aber damit musst du dann leben 

Bei mir wars mit der solo air auf jeden Fall so...einbauen erstmal grob einstellen und wohl fühlen. Hat so manche Gardasee shredder Abfahrt gmiatlich weggebügelt  
Feinjustierung kommt dann so nach und nach...

Gruß


----------



## Eisbein (8. Juni 2013)

Here it comes:
















Sieht die Wippe bei euch auch so aus?










Entschuldigt die Bilderflut!

Einzige optische kritik: die ganzen löcher für i.welche leitungsbefestigungen hätten entweder nicht sein müssen, oder aber anders gestaltet sein können...


Achja, nutze ca. 55mm vom Hub aus bei 25%sag. Und härter kann ich das ding nicht rannehmen . So viel zum thema nicht progressiv genug, schlägt sofort durch, bla bla bla.

Ich bin damit halt ein vernünftigen trail gefahren, nicht so waldautobahnen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Juni 2013)

Gewicht, Druck, Zugstufeneinstellung? 
Bei mir waren wie gesagt nach zwei Bordsteinkanten noch 2-3mm übrig bis der Gummiring runter gefallen wäre spürbar durchgeschlagen ist er nicht. War aber einfach nur wabbelig, habe halt lieber Straff hinten rum


----------



## f4lkon (8. Juni 2013)

@Eisbein: Was ist denn das für ein hübscher Lenker? Gefällt mir sehr!


----------



## Eisbein (8. Juni 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Gewicht, Druck, Zugstufeneinstellung?
> Bei mir waren wie gesagt nach zwei Bordsteinkanten noch 2-3mm übrig bis der Gummiring runter gefallen wäre spürbar durchgeschlagen ist er nicht. War aber einfach nur wabbelig, habe halt lieber Straff hinten rum



ich hab i.was um die 90kg, hab da jetzt 215psi drin und zugstufe komplett offen.

Wie ich im Fahrberichte thread schon schrieb, wenn man ein drop mit dem körper nicht abfedert sondern komplett steif bleibt, dann reichen sicher auch so bordsteinkanten 

Ich fahr halt ziemlich aktiv,... Auf dem trail hatte es mehrere drops über felsen, bachbette... alles so sachen wo's für den dämpfer gut zu tun gibt. Und wenn ich dort nur 85% nutze, ist das ergebnis für mich: 10-15Psi weniger und berg auf druckstufe rein!
 @f4lkon das ist ein bequemes stück alu in 720mm breite. Mehr weis ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Passt mir ziemlich gut, ist aber nicht der steifste!


----------



## sebbo87 (8. Juni 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Entschuldigt die Bilderflut!



Macht nix, sieht gut aus das Teil


----------



## nino85 (8. Juni 2013)

Schickes Bike  
Die Fräßspuren sind glaube ich normal, schade nur, dass sie so grob sind.


----------



## scottfreakx (8. Juni 2013)

die sehen glaubich bei jedem anders aus, bei mir sind die lange nicht so ausgeprägt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Juni 2013)

Die Frässpuren sind die Individuelle Note jedes ICB


----------



## f4lkon (8. Juni 2013)

Mir gefallen die sogar.


----------



## Xiper (8. Juni 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Here it comes:



Wie hast du den lenker in den vorbau gekriegt?


----------



## Eisbein (9. Juni 2013)

musst einfädeln. Etwas aufwendig zu montieren, aber dann ists super: keine schrauben die mit dem knie kämpfen wollen 

260° Klemmung vom Syncros Fric Vorbau!


----------



## Hardraider (9. Juni 2013)

Wie funktioniert das?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Juni 2013)

Ist der Vorbau nicht mehr im Syncros Programm? Kann den nirgendwo finden, find den nämlich auch endgeil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (9. Juni 2013)

ich glaube der wurde nur ein jahr lang gebaut...

so endgeil find ich den jetzt nicht, aber innovativ. Naja und er ist leicht und ich hab n gutes schnäppchen gemacht (bei rose).

Testbericht

Wobei ich den jetzt nicht so mordssteif finde...


----------



## bansaiman (9. Juni 2013)

hmmm, das Finish der Rahemn ist echt klasse, aber von den Formen her ist unser Rahmen ja leider keine Schönheit ;-)
Soll ja vor Allem fahrtechnisch überzeugen ;-)


----------



## doriuscrow (9. Juni 2013)

Hier, ich auch 




Ist ein L und wiegt im Moment 15,04


----------



## Lindwurm (9. Juni 2013)

So hier mal meins in M


----------



## Sun_dancer (9. Juni 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> hmmm, das Finish der Rahemn ist echt klasse, aber von den Formen her ist unser Rahmen ja leider keine Schönheit ;-)
> Soll ja vor Allem fahrtechnisch überzeugen ;-)



Ich finde den relativ geraden Rohrsatz und die klare Linie sogar aussergewöhnlich gut.
Stehe überhaupt nicht auf hydrogeformte Hängebauchschweine.
Und dass das Finish noch so edel rüberkommt setzt dem nur das Sahnehäubchen auf 

In meinen Augen einer der schönsten Framesets


----------



## rzOne20 (10. Juni 2013)

rahmen m und l find ich auch gelungen.
alles darüber sieht furchbar aus.

meine meinung ;-)


----------



## bansaiman (10. Juni 2013)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> rahmen m und l find ich auch gelungen.
> alles darüber sieht furchbar aus.
> 
> meine meinung ;-)




 das ist ja ein allgemeines Phänomen.ab ner bestimmten Größe rücken die Ansätze der rohre auseinander,so dass alles dann recht spinnerig wird ;-)


----------



## Rick7 (10. Juni 2013)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> rahmen m und l find ich auch gelungen.
> alles darüber sieht furchbar aus.
> meine meinung ;-)



sehe ich genauso ... sieht ab xl echt ungut aus. 
Leider sogar im Vergleich zu anderen Rahmen echt noch schlimmer.
Naja bräuchte wenn dann eh M ^^


----------



## Dave-Qu-ax (12. Juni 2013)

so mal hier meins im DH Einsatz mal ausnahmsweise da es ja auf 150mm aufgebaut ist und es ist ein L Rahmen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Juni 2013)

WIll
AUCH
SO'N
SHIRT!!!

Wo gibts die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun_dancer (12. Juni 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> WIll
> AUCH
> SO'N
> SHIRT!!!
> ...



im Bikemarkt 

Genauer... hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/126568-paulitz-t-shirt-bock-auf-ballern-in-7-farben


----------



## Dave-Qu-ax (12. Juni 2013)

http://www.coole-fotogeschenke.de/trendartikel/mtb-downhill-freeride

da gibt es die Shirts und Marshguards*
*


----------



## Rick7 (12. Juni 2013)

haha find ich geil den Aufbau. Und bevor wieder jemand wegen Reifen und Gabel meckert, gleich noch n paar action fotos zur artgerechten Haltung hinterher geschoben 

edit: ah is n 650b Aufbau, oder? Dann relativiert sich das o.g. etwas


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juni 2013)

Für nicht verblocktes erdbahnmäßges Gelände doch ein durchgehend durchdachter leichter Aufbau.

G.


----------



## rzOne20 (13. Juni 2013)

wie des aufbaut is is mir wurscht, i würd gerne so hüpfen können


----------



## Eisbein (13. Juni 2013)

ah ein ICB in den Müggels  (oder lieg ich da falsch? zu mindest das untere bild müsste doch da sein?)


----------



## Dave-Qu-ax (13. Juni 2013)

jo Müggelz stimmen ist aber er selten da anzutreffen da ich er mit mein Big Air da bin ^^


----------



## fabi.e (17. Juni 2013)

Hier mal ein ICB für eure Mädels.... (aber leider nur als Team Fahrerin zu haben) ;-)

Gesehen beim Carver Stand auf dem Bike Festival Willingen
Hatte außerdem dabei die Gelegenheit den Stefan und den Hans persönlich kennen zu lernen. Sehr nette, kompetente Jungs! Daumen hoch!!


----------



## nino85 (17. Juni 2013)

Gefällt mir sehr gut  Nur die roten Naben beißen sich etwas mit dem Lila Elox.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (17. Juni 2013)

Ganz hübscher Icb 1&2 Mix. Dass die Felgen und Reifen ohne Decals sind find ich besonders gut. Die Wippe wirkt echt wuchtig.


----------



## osky (17. Juni 2013)

Rahmen Gr. M


----------



## milk (17. Juni 2013)

Sieht nach Arbeit aus... Wie hast du das gemacht?  Schick.

Das Lila find ich auch Bombe..!

*milk


----------



## osky (17. Juni 2013)

ist alles eloxiert in silber und blau, das blau ist passend zum blau von den hope naben und zubehörteilen


----------



## milk (17. Juni 2013)

Kann man das beim eloxieren so gut abkleben?  War ein R&C, oder?
Bzw. sind das für die Logos Aufkleber?

*milk


----------



## osky (17. Juni 2013)

ne hab mir aufkleber machen lassen......R&C?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milk (17. Juni 2013)

ah, okay.. sieht super aus.!
Raw and Chopped..die rohen Rahmensets die es gegeben hat.


----------



## osky (17. Juni 2013)

achso, ja genau....hab lange genug drauf gewartet und gestern die erste ausfahrt gehabt......war gigantisch und hat riesig laune gemacht :-D


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Juni 2013)

Ich bewundere dein Durchhaltevermögen, ich bin schon halb durchgedreht als ich fünf Tage warten musste bis meins fertig gepulvert war


----------



## Pintie (17. Juni 2013)

@ osky. gibts da auch große Bilder?
schaut erst mal schick aus. 
Fox wäre nicht meins  aber das Blau ist


----------



## Festerfeast (17. Juni 2013)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1402680]
	
[/URL]


----------



## rsem (17. Juni 2013)

Tolles bike von Osky. Hast du gut gemacht. Lob,Lob,Lob....


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. Juni 2013)

Da sieht man ja gar nix:


----------



## Pintie (18. Juni 2013)

genau das blau elox hätte ich mir gewünscht 

optisch richtig gelungener Aufbau.


----------



## nino85 (18. Juni 2013)

@osky: Respekt - das sieht nach viel Arbeit aus 

Ich habe mal 2 Fragen dazu: 

1. Wird die Vario-Stütze auch noch blau eloxiert?
2. Sind das Loaded/Superstar-Discs? Wenn ja - musstest du am hinteren Bremssattel-Sockel was abschleifen oder passen die direkt? Man liest öfter, dass die an den Adaptern schleifen...


----------



## hst_trialer (18. Juni 2013)

Wer hat den Hinterbau eloxiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (19. Juni 2013)

und wer zieht sich die Queen hinten drauf und den King vorne? - probier es mal andersrum ;-)


----------



## osky (19. Juni 2013)

@nino85

erst mal danke für dein kompliment......hab mich auch nicht stressen lassen mit dem aufbauen, dachte lieber geht es ein paar tage länger....

klar, satelstütze wird natürlich auch noch blau
sind disc von hope, die 180er und ich musste nix abschleiffen, hat alles perfekt gepasst

den hinterbau hat eine firma in villingen-schwenningen eloxiert. hab ein muster von dem hopeblau mitgenommen und die haben es dann passend gemacht, echt genial und beim silber sieht man schön die schleifspuren durch


----------



## nino85 (20. Juni 2013)

osky schrieb:


> @nino85
> 
> erst mal danke für dein kompliment......hab mich auch nicht stressen lassen mit dem aufbauen, dachte lieber geht es ein paar tage länger....
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info 

Irgendwie sieht das nur wie ein L-Rahmen aus, nicht wie ein M


----------



## osky (20. Juni 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info
> 
> Irgendwie sieht das nur wie ein L-Rahmen aus, nicht wie ein M



Ist aber M, bin ja nur 171 klein, da würde ich bei nem L gar nicht an den Lenker kommen


----------



## rsem (20. Juni 2013)

hast du schon mal nachgemessen? Ich finde ihn im Gegensatz zur Fanes schon groß. Aber trotzdem geil.


----------



## nino85 (20. Juni 2013)

rsem schrieb:


> hast du schon mal nachgemessen? Ich finde ihn im Gegensatz zur Fanes schon groß. Aber trotzdem geil.



Abgesehen von der Höhe des Oberrohrs (wegen des fehlenden Knicks) unterscheiden sich die beiden, was die Geo angeht, eigentlich recht wenig


----------



## osky (20. Juni 2013)

also bei der fanes von meinem kumpel ist der radstand un ca 4 cm kürzer. er hat aber auch ne 170er gabel drin, das macht auch gleich was aus und dann ist beim ibc das oberrohr auch bissle länger aber nur minimal und der lenkwinkel ist auch flacher


----------



## nino85 (20. Juni 2013)

osky schrieb:


> also bei der fanes von meinem kumpel ist der radstand un ca 4 cm kürzer. er hat aber auch ne 170er gabel drin, das macht auch gleich was aus und dann ist beim ibc das oberrohr auch bissle länger aber nur minimal und der lenkwinkel ist auch flacher



Hm... 4cm in langer oder kurzer Stellung?  Nominell sind sie 8mm auseinander, wenn Alutech in langer Stellung misst, kommen nochmal 2,5cm unterschied dazu - das kommt dann fast hin.

Ich wollte damit auch nicht sagen, dass sie 1:1 gleich sind, sondern viel mehr, dass sie sich von der Geo sehr ähnlich sind. Was den Radstand angeht bin ich von 8mm unterschied ausgegangen, nicht von 3,3 cm - das macht sicher was aus.


----------



## osky (20. Juni 2013)

ne, das stimmt. 1:1 sind sie auch nicht aber sehr ähnlich. hab auch die kurze stellung drin. achja, das steuerrohr ist auch 1 cm länger, das kommt ja dann auch noch dazu aber spüren tut man es nicht, hab mich auf anhieb sehr wohl drauf gefühlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhedder (20. Juni 2013)

Um die Wartezeit auf die Komplettbikes etwas zu verkürzen hier schon mal mein Custom Aufbau eines ICB 02 Rahmen:









Gruß Marc


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2013)

Abgesehen vom Sattel, an den kann ich mich nie gewöhnen, richtig genial
Wobei ich auch bei der Schalzung net auf die Kefü verzichten würd.

G.


----------



## f4lkon (20. Juni 2013)

Seh ich da ein hübsches mirfe Ritzel? 
Welch cooler Bash ist denn das?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Juni 2013)

Deine Gabel verwirrt mich. Hast du die Einstellknöpfe umeloxiert
Eigentlich ist doch unten rot und oben blau?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2013)

Stimmt, aber oben müßte doch schwarz sein und es fehlen ein wenig die Knöpfe. Scheint eine Spezialdruckstufe zu sein 

G.


----------



## mhedder (20. Juni 2013)

@LB Jörg
Der Sattel ist das erste Modell sub 250gr. das kompatibel zu meinem Hintern ist.  
Aber du hast Recht, einen Schönheitswettbewerb gewinnt das Teil nicht.

Was das Auskommen ohne Kefü angeht, so bin ich auch noch skeptisch. Das muss der erste Braunlage Besuch zeigen...

 @f4lkon
Nein ist eine Standard XX1 Kassette. Das 42 Kettenblatt ist aus Alu und an den Rest der Kassette angenietet. Daher der optische Unterschied zu den anderen Ritzeln.
Der Bash ist ein Eigenbau aus hochwertigem 5mm Kunststoff. Ist mit drei Schrauben an der ISCG Aufnahme angeschraubt. Wenn ich nicht ohne Kefü auskomme, werde ich das Teil noch um einen Gleitblock für die Kette ergänzen. Naja, erst mal schauen, ob sich das Teil so bewährt. 

 @Lt.AnimalMother
Gabel ist eine 2008er Lyrik U-Turn mit CR-Coneption Kartusche

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Juni 2013)

Ah das macht Sinn. Aber Braunlage? Bist du nicht schneller in WiBe oder Willingen? Braunlage ist im Obersten Teil wohl nur noch in Fragmenten vorhanden, war dieses Jahr noch nicht da


----------



## Livanh (20. Juni 2013)

Hat hier zufällig jemand ein IBC in S und will davon ein paar Bilder einstellen?


----------



## mhedder (21. Juni 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ah das macht Sinn. Aber Braunlage? Bist du nicht schneller in WiBe oder Willingen? Braunlage ist im Obersten Teil wohl nur noch in Fragmenten vorhanden, war dieses Jahr noch nicht da



Ja, von der Entfernung hast Du mit Willingen und WiBe recht. Allerdings mag ich die naturbelassenen Strecken in Braulage lieber wie die meisten Strecken in WiBe.
Gerade in WiBe haben einige Strecken meiner Meinung nach sehr viel Ähnlichkeit mit der benachbarten Bobbahn... 

War dieses Jahr noch nicht in Braunlage, aber was man seit gestern auf der HP  liest, klingt nicht zu schlecht. Bis zur Mittelstation kann man ja auch ganz gut den Singletrail nehmen... 

Gruß Marc


----------



## osky (21. Juni 2013)

Anhang anzeigen 253882


----------



## osky (21. Juni 2013)




----------



## nino85 (21. Juni 2013)

osky schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 253882



Du darfst auch gerne größere Bilder einstellen


----------



## osky (21. Juni 2013)

wie geht das denn????


----------



## osky (21. Juni 2013)




----------



## nino85 (21. Juni 2013)

Geh einfach in deinem Album (da hast die Bilder ja schon hochgeladen, sehe ich gerade) auf das Bild dass du posten willst.
Dann klickst du auf "Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML" (Button ist unten rechts).
Dann wählst du die Auflösung (1024px passt gut vom Format) und anschließend kopierst du den bbcode in deinen Post.

Der hier z.b. (ich habe eine da jeweils ein x nach url und img eingefügt, damit man den Code sieht)



> [urlx=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1404599][imgx]http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/rd/9i/rd9if9oo4aly/large_IMG_1033.JPG?0[/img][/url]



gibt dann das hier:


----------



## osky (21. Juni 2013)

super danke.....hab das noch nie gemacht hier....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (21. Juni 2013)

osky schrieb:


> super danke.....hab das noch nie gemacht hier....



Jeder fängt mal an.


----------



## osky (21. Juni 2013)




----------



## nino85 (21. Juni 2013)

osky schrieb:


> Riesiges Bild...



Wenn du jetzt beim BB-Code vorher noch 1024 px als Auflösung wählst, sieht man auch das ganze Bike


----------



## osky (21. Juni 2013)

ja ist halt nicht so einfach wie ein bike aufzubauen..... aber ich werde es beim nächsten mal besser machen, versprochen.....


----------



## nino85 (21. Juni 2013)

osky schrieb:


> ja ist halt nicht so einfach wie ein bike aufzubauen..... aber ich werde es beim nächsten mal besser machen, versprochen.....



Kannst ja auch deine letzten Posts über "Ändern" einfach editieren


----------



## cytrax (22. Juni 2013)

Das ICB 2 sieht verdammt geil aus!!!  Würd mir gern eins zulegen aber ich find nirgends eins in M/48cm


----------



## Daniel12 (24. Juni 2013)

M ist das 44, 48 ist schon L...


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Juni 2013)

L ist 47cm


----------



## cytrax (24. Juni 2013)

Achsooooo  verdammt^^ na dann mal danke für die Antwort 

Nur um nochmal sicher zu gehn ich bin 179cm und hab ne Schrittlänge von 81cm zu welchem würdet ihr raten? Im Moment fahr ich nen L Rahmen der für Touren ganz ok ist aber wenns mal ein bissl technischer wird komm ich mit ihm nicht mehr so richtig zurecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (24. Juni 2013)

hier stand Quatsch


----------



## crossboss (24. Juni 2013)

Hast du da den Fun Works 4 Way  Enduro 911 LRS drauf? Denn hatte ich auch mal.
#


osky schrieb:


> Rahmen Gr. M


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Juni 2013)

Hol dir ein L. Ich habe genau die gleiche Größe, Schrittlänge so 83cm und ich habe mich bewusst für das L entschieden. Ich hatte noch nie ein Bike, das mir so genial passt. Laufruhig bei Highspeed, trotzdem völlig überraschend wendig und verspielt. Wurde mir erst gestern wieder von einem wesentlich kleineren Tester bestätigt, der problemlos Hinterrad-Umsetzer machen konnte, obwohl er selbst ein Torqe in S fährt.



cytrax schrieb:


> Achsooooo  verdammt^^ na dann mal danke für die Antwort
> 
> Nur um nochmal sicher zu gehn ich bin 179cm und hab ne Schrittlänge von 81cm zu welchem würdet ihr raten? Im Moment fahr ich nen L Rahmen der für Touren ganz ok ist aber wenns mal ein bissl technischer wird komm ich mit ihm nicht mehr so richtig zurecht.


----------



## cytrax (24. Juni 2013)

Super! Vielen Dank


----------



## osky (24. Juni 2013)

hi crossboss

ne ist der NoTubes ZTR Flow Laufradsatz mit Hope Pro II naben


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Juni 2013)

Mein Bumble-Bee hat eben endlich seine die richtige Gabel verpasst bekommen. Ich hoffe Mittwoch passt das Wetter, dann mach ich auf Abstimmungsfahrt nochmal Fotos. 

Der Konus von meinem Reset-Steuersatz ging eben übrigens mit leichten Schlägen vom Kunststoff Hammer total easy drauf. 

Aber was 2cm mehr Gabel nicht ausmachen, ich Sitz gleich viel besser auf dem Bike. Die flache Einstellung ist so aber schon sehr flach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (24. Juni 2013)

Supi Teile, den habe ich mir letzte Woche auch fürs Slayer gegönnt, mit EX Sapim Race und Proloc Alunippeln-gunmetal grey



osky schrieb:


> hi crossboss
> 
> ne ist der NoTubes ZTR Flow Laufradsatz mit Hope Pro II naben


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Juni 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Mein Bumble-Bee hat eben endlich seine die richtige Gabel verpasst bekommen...Die flache Einstellung ist so aber schon sehr flach...



Na endlich... 
Ich bleibe auch bei 170mm "steil" (aka weniger krass flach...)


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Juni 2013)

da hängt es nun, das ICB... Grösse 50 (XL) bei 89cm Schritt- und 192cm Körperlänge. Hoffe das kommt hin.

Eine Fotostory wird folgen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Juni 2013)

Aber sicher kommt das hin. Bei der Fotostory gibt es dann keine Handybilder?


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Juni 2013)

Neinnein, bei der Fotostory gibt´s dann richtige!  Soviel Zeit muss dann schon sein.

Btw: Welche KeFü ist bei dem ICB2 verbaut? e.thirteen TRS irgendwas??

bin mir über die Teile noch etwas unschlüssig. ich werde zunächst die alten komponenten vom Ransom verbauen und dann nach und nach durch anderes ersetzen.
gibt schon krasse sachen......


----------



## fabi.e (27. Juni 2013)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> Neinnein, bei der Fotostory gibt´s dann richtige!  Soviel Zeit muss dann schon sein.
> 
> Btw: Welche KeFü ist bei dem ICB2 verbaut? e.thirteen LSR irgendwas??
> 
> ...



Moin, 
habe den gleichen Rahmen, von der Größe, als auch der Farbe! 
Ich habe meine alte G-Junkies Zweig verbaut... ist ne ganzschöne frickelei mit der Einstellung von Abstand Kleines Kettenblatt <-> Grundplatte KeFü...


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Juni 2013)

Am Ransom hab ich die NC17 Stinger, jedoch mit ISCG03. Supersimple sorglos Kefü. Hatte ich schon an mehreren Rädern.
Das ICB soll aber mal was neues erhalten.


----------



## captain_j (28. Juni 2013)

Eckdaten: 53cm Rahmen, 650b, Pike, XT/SLX Mischung, Zee Bremsen.
Gewicht: 14,65 kg 

Reverb und Kettenführung kommen noch.

... an alle die wieder wegen der XXL Optik jammern, ich find real is es halb so schlimm .

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Pintie (28. Juni 2013)

traumausstattung !


----------



## mhedder (28. Juni 2013)

captain_j schrieb:


> ... an alle die wieder wegen der XXL Optik jammern, ich find real is es halb so schlimm ;).
> 
> [/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (28. Juni 2013)

captain_j schrieb:


> ...





mhedder schrieb:


> Da gibt es definitv nix zu jammern. Schöne Bike!
> 
> Mir wäre es nicht mal aufgefallen, dass es XXL ist. Ich finde gerade bei den größeren Rahmengrößen sieht ein Rad mit 650B auch noch wesentlich stimmiger aus, als mit 26 Zoll...


----------



## crossboss (28. Juni 2013)

captain: Klasse Rad!


----------



## nino85 (28. Juni 2013)

Geile Kiste - in der Größe passt 650b richtig gut 
Der Look der weißen Pike mit schwarzen Rohren ist auch sehr geil 
Berichte mal, wie die so geht


----------



## konsti-d (28. Juni 2013)

genau dafür(xxl) find ich 650b richtig gut, sieht dann schön stimmig aus von den Proportionen. Geile Karre.


----------



## sebbo87 (30. Juni 2013)

So hier mal mein Serienbike, alles matt nur das ICB leuchtet. Die Farbe ist einfach der Wahnsinn, bin echt froh, dass es das geworden ist und mein Favorit nicht mehrheitsfähig war


----------



## Mr.Penguin (30. Juni 2013)

Warum sieht das nur so engeil aus? Haben wir während des Projekts nur eine emotionale Bindung zum Produkt aufgebaut oder ist es real?
So oder so, sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## piotrmarch (1. Juli 2013)




----------



## nino85 (1. Juli 2013)

Hey Piotr,

nice  Hope you had much fun with it!

The bike looks huge!


----------



## piotrmarch (1. Juli 2013)

Tons of fun, this machine rides like hell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (1. Juli 2013)

Yes we know...


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. Juli 2013)

Sagt mal, was ist denn das Continental Pendant zum Maxxis Ardent?


----------



## Pintie (1. Juli 2013)

wohl am ehesten der mountain king II 2.4

werde wenn die onzas runter sind wohl VR: baron 2.3 und HR RQ 2.4 aufziehen.


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Juli 2013)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> Sagt mal, was ist denn das Continental Pendant zum Maxxis Ardent?





Merlin7 schrieb:


> wohl am ehesten der mountain king II 2.4...



Soll es wohl sein, ist es aber nicht...
Wenn du einen Ardent oder Advantage willst, musst du die Originale von Maxxis nehmen.
Das soll kein Start für eine Reifendiskussion sein!!!


----------



## f4lkon (1. Juli 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das soll kein Start für eine Reifendiskussion sein!!!



Ja bitte keine Reifendiskussion in der Galerie! 1!


----------



## Pintie (1. Juli 2013)

ich bin für einen Pirelli  darf man halt nicht mehr über curbs fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (1. Juli 2013)

Schulligung.... Mannmann, wollt nur nachhaken um meinen Aufbau entsprechend zu planen....

Ausserdem wirds eine Diskussion, wenn ihr eine draus macht...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. Juli 2013)

Die Frage wäre trotzdem im Setup/Tuning-Thread besser aufgehoben als in der Galerie


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Juli 2013)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> Schulligung.... Mannmann, wollt nur nachhaken um meinen Aufbau entsprechend zu planen....
> 
> Ausserdem wirds eine Diskussion, wenn ihr eine draus macht...



Hast du falsch verstanden - ging nicht gegen dich!
Nur aus der Erfahrung, das aus solchen Fragen ganz schnell Diskussionen werden, wollte ich nur vorbeugen..


----------



## Mike71 (1. Juli 2013)

So, dann setze ich meine Bilder hier auch mal rein...


----------



## Kharne (1. Juli 2013)

Longcage Schaltwerk? Was soll der Mist denn???


----------



## Rick7 (2. Juli 2013)

ne eins muss man sagen..die Kiste ist wirklich schön geworden  Sieht sehr fein aus
und das Blau ist (obwohl ich daran gezweifelt hatte) einfach mal richtig geil 
Ja longcage ist doof.


----------



## visionthing (5. Juli 2013)

Ich konnte schon letztes Wochenende das ICB ausgiebig in Wagrain ausfahren und selbst im direkten Vergleich mit meinem Demo welches ich den Tag vorher in Schladming ausgeführt habe ist das ICB bergab eine Macht. 
Nur die Griffe und der Sattel gingen für mich garnicht und sind mittlerweile ausgetauscht auch der Kabelsalat wurde die Tage aufgeräumt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Juli 2013)

Warst du in Wagrain mit langen oder kurzen Ausfallenden unterwegs?


----------



## visionthing (6. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte alles erstmal wie ausgeliefert gelassen. Das heißt kurze ausfallenden und 150mm flach. 

»von unterwegs mit tapatalk«


----------



## janifabi (7. Juli 2013)

und hier Bilder meiner *Trailrakete* in M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (7. Juli 2013)

stark,
wie groß bist du?
M ist RH 44 oder?

gruß mike


----------



## janifabi (7. Juli 2013)

Hallo corratec1234,

M= RH 44
180, 84 cm SL.

65er Vorbau, Lenker mit 20 mm Rise.

160 Lyrik Dualposition
Wo bei die Kiste super klettern kann, bin echt überrascht.


XX1 Schaltung 
Ist wirklich auch geil, und mit 32T vo. und 10-42 hi. für alle Schandtaten zu gebrauchen.

Bike wiegt ca. 14kg.


----------



## corratec1234 (7. Juli 2013)

danke dir,
dann sollte M für mich genau richtig sein...
dauert leider noch etwas, bis ich das ok von der finanzaufsicht bekomme 

gruß mike


----------



## mpmarv (7. Juli 2013)

Hatte das blau zwar nur an 2. Stelle gevotet, aber es sieht nur porno aus!

Post mal jmd. das blaue in M bitte, die XXXXL Optik uäh ;p


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Juli 2013)

Sooo, morgen sollten die letzten Teile kommen, dann wird der Rest montiert und Bilder gemacht...
Kann's kaum erwarten, das Baby zu bewegen.


----------



## Ransom Andy (10. Juli 2013)

Rahmen: Carver ICB / 50cm, 26", kurze Ausfallenden, 170mm steil
Gabel: Fox 36 VAN, 160mm, 1 1/8"
Steuersatz Oben: Serienteil, Tange Seiki
Steuersatz Unten: Cane Creek, 40 Series, 56/30
Vorbau: Black Market, 50mm
Lenker: SIXPACK Kamikaze, 760mm
Griffe: SIXPACK Fingertrix
Dämpfer: RS MONARCH+ RC3, Huber Bushings, Werks-Tune
Schaltwerk: SRAM X9, Type2, 10fach, lang
Umwerfer: SHIMANO SLX, 2fach
Kurbel: SHINAMO SLX, 24/38, 175mm
Kette: SRAM PC1091
Kassette: SRAM PG1050, 12-36
Kettenführung: E.THIRTEEN, TRS+
Pedale: NC17, Sudpin III
Bremse vorne: AVID ELIXIR5, 200mm (*)
Bremse hinten: AVID ELIXIR5, 180mm (*)
Sattelstütze: CRANK BROTHERS, Joplin4, 100mm (*)
Sattel: SCOTT Ransom
Sattelklemme: Hope, 34,9mm, rot eloxiert
Laufrad vorne: DT SWISS Nabe, Mavic321 Felge, 20mm Steckachse
Laufrad hinten: VELTEC DH Nabe, Mavic321 Felge, x12 Steckachse

Mit (*) gekennzeichnete Positionen werden zeitnah geändert, andere Details bei Bedarf nach und nach.


----------



## nino85 (10. Juli 2013)

@Ransom Andy:

Umgebautes Komplettbike oder Rahmenaufbau?
Welcher Sixpack-Lenker ist das und streift der am Oberrohr?
Das Bike ist XL, richtig?


----------



## Ransom Andy (10. Juli 2013)

Rahmenaufbau, der Rest steht im Edith.
Nee, der Lenker streift nicht. Die Bremshebel touchieren etwas, sollte aber nicht in einem Bruch der Hebel enden.


----------



## scottfreakx (10. Juli 2013)

ich würde sagen der findet seinen weg früher oder später in mein ICB wenns endlich mal finanziell hinhaut 
http://dirt.mpora.com/news/cane-creek-release-their-new-double-barrel-cs-rear-shock.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vscope (11. Juli 2013)

Mein ICB02 mit orangen Anbauteilen....


----------



## Pintie (11. Juli 2013)

wird das 60er Jahre Retro look ?


----------



## nino85 (11. Juli 2013)

Gefällt mir gut, ich habe mir auch schon überlegt, den Lenker und die Sattelklemme in orange zu tauschen. Was ist das für ne Sattelklemme?
Hast du nur den Vorbau/Spacer umgebaut oder ist da auch ein oranger Lenker dran?

Und könntest du mal noch ein Bild ohne den Filter einstellen? So ist ja alles verfärbt =)
 @Merlin7: Könnte man meinen, wenn man sich die Stühle so ansieht


----------



## vscope (11. Juli 2013)

Lenker ist der schwarze Syntace.

Sattelklemme:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RELIC-SEATPOST-C-CLAMP-34-9MM-ORANGE-/370848584214?

Vorbau:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/181069-easton-havoc-dh-fr-am-vorbau-35mm-new-31-8

Spacer:
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,4,28;product=30453

Nur blau war mir zu fad 

Orginal Foto hab ich am Tablet zuhause....
Kann man nachreichen


----------



## nino85 (11. Juli 2013)

Mal ganz blöd gefragt - hast du, um die Sattelklemme zu montieren, den kompletten Zug der Reverb rausgefädelt?


----------



## vscope (11. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Mal ganz blöd gefragt - hast du, um die Sattelklemme zu montieren, den kompletten Zug der Reverb rausgefädelt?



Nö muss man nicht.
Reverb Hebel vorne ab.
Den Leitung nach hinten schieben.
Sattel dabei rausziehen.
Soweit dass die Leitung aus dem Sattelrohr schaut.
Dann kannst du die Leitung durch die Klemme (hat ja einen Spalt) fädeln.
Bei der Carver Klemme muss man diese etwas auseinanderbiegen.
Die andere geht easy.
5 Minuten aufwand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (11. Juli 2013)

@vscope

Mach doch mal ein paar mehr Bilder. Die Farbkombi sieht gut aus...


----------



## vscope (11. Juli 2013)

Kann ich am Abend gerne machen.


----------



## vscope (11. Juli 2013)

Hier noch 2 Fotos;


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Juli 2013)

Was ist das für ein Aufkleber auf dem Oberrohr? Sieht auf den ersten Blick aus wie ein ION. Willst Nicolaifahrer foppen?


----------



## vscope (11. Juli 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Aufkleber auf dem Oberrohr? Sieht auf den ersten Blick aus wie ein ION. Willst Nicolaifahrer foppen?



was ist nicolai?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Juli 2013)

Die die dieses Jahr ein Fahrrad auf den Markt gebracht haben das dem ICB erstaunlich ähnlich ist und ION heißt


----------



## nino85 (12. Juli 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Die die dieses Jahr ein Fahrrad auf den Markt gebracht haben das dem ICB erstaunlich ähnlich ist und ION heißt



Um wirklich Leute zu foppen müsste man 601 auf die Wippe kleben und nen Liteville-Aufkleber ans Oberrohr packen 

mit den Orangenen Teilen sieht es dann dem hier nicht mal mehr so unähnlich:


----------



## mpmarv (12. Juli 2013)

Da kann draufstehen was will, aber ich finde das elox blau vom icb wirklich weltklasse.
Da stinken das liteville und nocolai blau total gegen ab.


----------



## f4lkon (13. Juli 2013)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von der Handyknipse samt hübscherer Kabelführung. Alle die es gesehen haben fanden den Minimalismus geil.


----------



## nino85 (13. Juli 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Bilder von der Handyknipse samt hübscherer Kabelführung. Alle die es gesehen haben fanden den Minimalismus geil.



Red-Bull zuckerfrei-Dämpfermod? 
Was ist aus der Kurbel hier geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (13. Juli 2013)

Hehe genau ein Redbullox  Zucker ist ungesund, auch wenn das noch am gesündesten von dem Zeug ist. 

Ist die gleiche Kurbel nur vorübergehend mit Spider. Warte auf mein 28er Blatt.


----------



## Eisbein (14. Juli 2013)

der 01er rahmen ist und bleibt der hübscheste von der farblichen gestaltung...!


----------



## Pintie (14. Juli 2013)

so meins hat jetzt die erste Trail und die erste BErg Tour hinter sich


----------



## f4lkon (14. Juli 2013)

Schön, immer mehr ICB Fahrer zu sehen. Ist einfach so ein geiles Rad!




Eisbein schrieb:


> der 01er rahmen ist und bleibt der hübscheste von der farblichen gestaltung...!



Ich finde das Silber auch sehr hübsch und besonders pflegeleicht. Letztens schon den ersten Nightride gehabt und als der Mond etwas raus kam hat das Silber einfach nur gestrahlt.

  @Merlin: So schöne Bergfotos würde ich hier im Kölner-Raum auch gerne machen können


----------



## vscope (14. Juli 2013)




----------



## osarias (15. Juli 2013)

ICB kuscheln an der MEGA,...


----------



## crossie (16. Juli 2013)

ICB01 in S. jetzt erstmal schaltwerk und sattel tauschen. 
silberblau kommt ends gut!!


----------



## JENSeits (16. Juli 2013)

Meins kommt auch Heute (ist vllt sogar schon daheim  ), dann können wir die Borderline bald mit den ICB's unter die Stollen nehmen!


----------



## nino85 (16. Juli 2013)

crossie schrieb:


> ...jetzt erstmal Schaltwerk und Sattel tauschen.  ...



Sattel versteh' ich. Aber was spricht gegen das Schaltwerk?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (16. Juli 2013)

longcage. 
und ich mag dann doch lieber trigger. das slx zeug ist garnicht mal so hübsch.


----------



## Ransom Andy (16. Juli 2013)

Bei 38/36 geht Mediumcage nicht. Hab ich mich geärgert...


----------



## darkJST (16. Juli 2013)

Man schaltet ja auch nicht quer...


----------



## Ransom Andy (16. Juli 2013)

Ich meinte vielmehr mit der Bandbreite.


----------



## Ransom Andy (16. Juli 2013)

(wobei ein guter Antrieb auch quer abkönnen muss)


----------



## darkJST (16. Juli 2013)

Kumpel von mir schaltet gerne Quer und unter Last...was hat er davon gehabt? Einen Kettenriss bei nem Rennen und letztes WE wieder einen.

Abgesehen davon hast du mehrere Gänge doppelt, sprich du musst nicht quer schalten, die Lebensdauer der Kette erhöht es außerdem noch. Dass man groß-groß schalten können muss ist nur für die DAUs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (16. Juli 2013)

Na, dann macht Dein Kumpel was falsch.
Ist mir in all meinen Jahren MTB nicht einmal passiert.


----------



## Pintie (16. Juli 2013)

mir schon. 
bei 2 mal 10 müssen jeweils 7 gehen. die anderen nicht. dann hat man keinen doppelt und die Kette läuft nicht zu quer.

mehr als 14 Gänge hat man übrigens weder bei 3*10 noch 2*10....


----------



## darkJST (16. Juli 2013)

Sag ich doch^^


----------



## Ransom Andy (16. Juli 2013)

bei mir gehen bei 2x10 alle Gänge. Heisst nicht dass ich alle fahre oder für sinnvoll erachte. Schaltfehler passieren jedoch immer wieder mal. Und wenn Dir dummerweise dann grad mal die Kette zu kurz ist und unter Zug reisst, is essig.

Ich nenn´s einfach mal Sicherheit.....


----------



## Rafterman86 (16. Juli 2013)

So, damit meins hier auch einmal erscheint: Fast so wie ich es haben will. Aber ist mit L doch etwas groß/lang, sonst aber sehr sehr geil.






Allerdings hab ich, wenn ich unter Last trete, ein knartschen in der XX1, was sich ähnlich anhört als ob ein Lagerfeuer knistert. Wer ne Idee/Erfahrung, was das sein könnte? Kasette nicht richtig fest o.ä.? Eingestellt ist die Schaltung perfekt.


----------



## vscope (16. Juli 2013)

nimm mal einen 35mm vorbau.
sollte einiges bringen geo wise


----------



## Mike71 (16. Juli 2013)

ICB treffen im Garten 













Nach langem Hin und Her hat sich meine Frau auch für eins entschieden


----------



## f4lkon (16. Juli 2013)

Mike71 schrieb:


> ICB treffen im Garten



Geiles Foto. Was ist besser als 1 Icb...
Ich hoffe ihr ist klar,dass es nun für nichts mehr Ausreden gibt


----------



## scottfreakx (16. Juli 2013)

beim 1er ist der vorderreifen falsch rum drauf  ;P


----------



## Mike71 (16. Juli 2013)

scottfreakx schrieb:


> beim 1er ist der vorderreifen falsch rum drauf  ;P



Stimmt  Danke!  Kam so aus dem Laden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBresi (16. Juli 2013)

Gleich 4 Fragen auf einma..

wo habt ihr die räder bestellt gekauft ?

wie lange war die wartezeit für nur rahmen oder rad?

bin 177 schritt ca 80, M wäre der richtig oder ?

past da ne lyrik mit nur 160mm rein, harmonisiert das mit 170mm am heck?

danke euch....


----------



## f4lkon (16. Juli 2013)

DerBresi schrieb:


> Gleich 4 Fragen auf einma..
> 
> wo habt ihr die räder bestellt gekauft ?
> 
> ...



Das hier ist eine Galerie!
Gekauft bei Fahrrad XXL.
Vor Ort abgeholt.
Ja M.
Hatte ich schon gesagt dass hier eine Galerie ist?
Ja harmoniert.
Das hier ist eine Galerie.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Juli 2013)

Bei Fahrrad XXL. Wartezeit? Bestellt vor Weihnachten, andere erst vor kurzem. Auslieferung der ersten Rahmen seit Mai, Komplettbikes seit ein paar Wochen.
Verfugbarkeit liegt derzeit bei Nahe null.
Einige haben Rahmen gekauft andere Komplett bikes. Du könntest evtl auch L nehmen. Wenn du nächstes Jahr eins kriegst. 
Du kannst auch hinten 150mm Federweg fahren wenn es beliebt. 

Warum hast du dir die Infos eigentlich nicht per Sufu gesucht


----------



## DerBresi (16. Juli 2013)

ich habe schon alles per suche erfahren, eigentlich, wollte nur kurz dazu was quatschen bzw wirkliche antworten und keine selbst abgeleiteten, sorry et is ne galarie.... ich hättee da noch mehr fragen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Juli 2013)

Dann schreib es in die FAQ...


----------



## bansaiman (17. Juli 2013)

Mehr BIlder für die Galerie bitte 
Wird gerade zu textlastig


----------



## crossie (17. Juli 2013)

auch wenn's (bis auf den sattel) dasselbe bike ist... nochmal n schöneres bild 





und auch wenn mir das eigentlich schon vorher klar war: DAS DING GEHT WIE DRECKSAU. 
wollte ich nur mal so sagen.


----------



## vscope (17. Juli 2013)

nice!


----------



## Micha-L (17. Juli 2013)

Meins ist nun auch da 





Mit der Wippe hatte ich wohl auch Glück?





Gruß,
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (17. Juli 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Meins ist nun auch da
> 
> 
> 
> Mit der Wippe hatte ich wohl auch Glück?



Mit der reverb Zugverlegung eher nicht. Wer macht sowas??? mit der klobürstn auspeitschen....

naja dafür hams dir ja noch geile Pedale geschenkt


----------



## Micha-L (17. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Mit der reverb Zugverlegung eher nicht. Wer macht sowas??? mit der klobürstn auspeitschen....
> 
> naja dafür hams dir ja noch geile Pedale geschenkt



Ach die Zugverlegung. Ich hab mir das mal angeschaut. Aus Sicht von so einem Monteur ist das schon schlüssig gelöst. Sie hatten halt nur die 3-Fach Halter fürs Unterrohr und dazu die Halter für die normale Reverb am Oberrohr. 

Mit den 4-Fach Haltern, die heute per Post kamen, kann ich das ja nochmal ordentlich verlegen. 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Pintie (17. Juli 2013)

wir reden drüber wenn du das erste mal mit dem fuß drin hängst oder der dämpfer ...


----------



## JENSeits (17. Juli 2013)

Muss Micha da zustimmen, mit 3-fach wirds anders auch echt schwer.
Meins ist gut aufgebaut angekommen  Und die Reverb-Leitung ist ordentlich lang, gut fürs weiterverkaufen.


----------



## nino85 (17. Juli 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Muss Micha da zustimmen, mit 3-fach wirds anders auch echt schwer.
> Meins ist gut aufgebaut angekommen  Und die Reverb-Leitung ist ordentlich lang, gut fürs weiterverkaufen.



Naja - schwer. Mit 3 Kabelbindern wäre das eleganter zu lösen gewesen 

 @Micha-L: Schönes Ding - freut mich für dich, dass du eine mittige Wippe erwischt hast


----------



## konsti-d (18. Juli 2013)

der Gag mit der Reverb wird noch zum Klassiker.

Die Monteure schimpfen bestimmt immer über den ****** Konstrukteur 
_
"Der ganze neumodische Kram. ... Enduro ... ham doch alle ein an er Waffel!"_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (18. Juli 2013)

auch da:


----------



## Micha-L (18. Juli 2013)

Das ist aber geshopped oder? 

Sieht man z.B. am Dämpfer ganz gut.


----------



## f4lkon (18. Juli 2013)

Sehr hübsch. Nur noch Leitungen kürzen und Hinterrad nach Felgendecals ausrichten.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (18. Juli 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Das ist aber geshopped oder?
> 
> Sieht man z.B. am Dämpfer ganz gut.



Was? Geshopped? Da ist nix geshopped. 2fach Blitz-Setup im Abendlicht. Völlig natürliches Bokeh einer Canon 70-200mm-Linse, die sieht bei f/2.8 nunmal so aus...



f4lkon schrieb:


> Sehr hübsch. Nur noch Leitungen kürzen und Hinterrad nach Felgendecals ausrichten.


Mist, hat jemand gemerkt  Leitungen bleiben so, werden nur noch hübscher zusammengefrickelt. Hinterrad war ausgerichtet, vorhin allerdings direkt mal einen Platten forciert und wird noch gemacht.


----------



## nino85 (19. Juli 2013)

Now with moar Bling:














... Ich glaube die Blau-Orange-Kombi hatten schon ein paar (und wenn's nur die Klamotten sind  )


----------



## Pintie (19. Juli 2013)

am Vorhang würde ich noch pimpen 
netter Dämpfer....


----------



## nino85 (19. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> am Vorhang würde ich noch pimpen
> netter Dämpfer....



Ja, den sollte man mal kürzen - aber jetzt ist er schon ein Jahr so


----------



## MUD´doc (19. Juli 2013)

Okay, Hannes. Für das Gerät kann man den Verlust des Last verschmerzen 
Jetzt noch IBC-Komform die Reifenschrift an den Felgendecals ausrichten und Abfahrt 
Freu mich auf weitere Fotos von dir! Grüße


----------



## mhedder (19. Juli 2013)

@nino85:

Schickes Bike. Hast Du die Decals des Vivid mit Schrumpfschlauch abgedeckt?




MUD´doc schrieb:


> Jetzt noch IBC-Komform die Reifenschrift an den Felgendecals ausrichten und Abfahrt
> Freu mich auf weitere Fotos von dir! Grüße



Ja, wie recht Du doch hast. Das war für mich gleich ein Grund mehr die Aufkleber abzumachen... 


Gruß Marc


----------



## nino85 (19. Juli 2013)

@mhedder: Das ist ein großer Aufkleber - den habe ich einfach abgezogen.

@ alle Smartphone-Benutzer: Ich weiß nicht, ob euch das aufgefallen ist, aber wenn Ihr nicht wollt, dass das ganze Forum eure Adresse kennt, entfernt mal besser die GPS-Tags von euren Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (19. Juli 2013)

Die Scheiben find ich irgendwie geil  Taugen die was? Ups Galerie  ^^


----------



## bansaiman (19. Juli 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Die Scheiben find ich irgendwie geil  Taugen die was? Ups Galerie  ^^




Ja, tun sie!


----------



## Pintie (19. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> @ alle Smartphone-Benutzer: Ich weiß nicht, ob euch das aufgefallen ist, aber wenn Ihr nicht wollt, dass das ganze Forum eure Adresse kennt, entfernt mal besser die GPS-Tags von euren Fotos



Hm in Balingen gibts also noch ein icb zu holen 

aber die NSA hat das sicher auch schon in der Datenbank


----------



## darkJST (19. Juli 2013)

Blau-orange? Da war doch mal was^^


----------



## Pintie (19. Juli 2013)

darkJST schrieb:


> Blau-orange? Da war doch mal was^^



ach komm... wenn LV dann bitte in Original Farbe...


----------



## nino85 (19. Juli 2013)

@ darkJST: Jap, eine Gewisse Ähnlichkeit ist sicher nicht von der Hand zu weisen  Vielleicht sollte ich mir noch "123" oder sowas auf die Wippe kleben 

Die Farbkombi Blau-Orange ist aber jetzt ja auch nichts LV-Exklusives.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Juli 2013)

Wenn dann doch bitte gleich das original des Ferrari-Killers


----------



## nino85 (19. Juli 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wenn dann doch bitte gleich das original des Ferrari-Killers



Da war das Blau halt so hell  Das andere ist näher am ICB, daher die Bildwahl 

Geil sind sie beide


----------



## bansaiman (20. Juli 2013)

darkJST schrieb:


> Blau-orange? Da war doch mal was^^




ohne parteiisch zu sein,finde ich das ICB schöner.fahre schließlich den 03er rahmen,weil der mir mehr zusagt :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (24. Juli 2013)

Aktuelle Bilder.


----------



## visionthing (24. Juli 2013)

Mein ICB bei Mega und Mountain of Hell:









Spaß hat es gemacht und bis auf die Schaltung und ne kleine Delle im Unterrohr durch Steinschlag hat es alles gut verkraftet.


----------



## Eisbein (24. Juli 2013)

knapp 2000m! Endlich mal wieder frieren


----------



## bansaiman (28. Juli 2013)

So, hier ist endlich mein ICB mit Manizocchi-Fahrwerk 
Leider schien heute nicht mehr die Sonne, um die Farben richtig hervorheben zu können


----------



## DerBresi (30. Juli 2013)

und hier isset


----------



## f4lkon (4. August 2013)

Vorm Siebengebirge wird auch kein Halt gemacht  Was übrigens hinter uns ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (5. August 2013)

@f4alkon:
Verdammmt und mein bike ist noch nicht ganz fertig. In 1 bis 2 Wochen müsste es spätestens fertig sein. Vielleicht darf ich dann mal bei euch mitfahren.


----------



## bansaiman (5. August 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> @f4alkon:
> Verdammmt und mein bike ist noch nicht ganz fertig. In 1 bis 2 Wochen müsste es spätestens fertig sein. Vielleicht darf ich dann mal bei euch mitfahren.




Aber sischer dat! haben im 7G und Bonn ein paar richtig spaßige strecken.Mitfahrer immer willkommen.bergauf machen wir ganz bequem ubdcdann bergab dann schön die ICBs scheuchen


----------



## Goldsprint (5. August 2013)

So muss das sein!

Ich melde mich, wenn mein bike endlich fertig ist.


----------



## crossie (6. August 2013)

zwar kein komplettrad im bild... aber egal 
mal den deore pizzateller und das longcage ausgetauscht. 

bin gespannt ob ich jetzt noch den berg hochkomme


----------



## Kilonewton (6. August 2013)

Was ist das für eine kassette?


----------



## f4lkon (6. August 2013)

Wenn du das hier als Kettenblatt hast bestimmt


----------



## crossie (6. August 2013)

puh. gute frage. SRAM PG 1070 ? glaube ich?... schau' bei gelegenheit noch mal nach.
_
edit: ja. PG1070.

und noch was am rande: das kettenschlagen ist weg, und die kette bleibt endlich auf dem kettenblatt. SRAM schaltwerksspannung for the win._


----------



## Micha-L (11. August 2013)

ICB Suchbild: 





Wo bin ich hier hochgefahren?


----------



## cubanito (11. August 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> ICB Suchbild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Feldberg....Hust....


----------



## Micha-L (11. August 2013)

OK, das war wohl zu einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rallleb (12. August 2013)




----------



## LordOfTheLost (13. August 2013)




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. August 2013)

Ha, Fischbeker Heide würde ich mal spontan raten.


----------



## LordOfTheLost (13. August 2013)

Jo, du bist gut 
Das ist beim Segelflugplatz


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. August 2013)

Liegt wohl daran dass ich mich da auch schon mal rumgetrieben habe.


----------



## fabi.e (13. August 2013)

Me and my ICB!


----------



## LordOfTheLost (13. August 2013)

@Lt.AnimalMother
ich sehe du kommst aus Braunschweig, ist ja dann auch nicht soo weit. 
PS: Hab den Restfederweg gemessen, schreib ich aber lieber in den richtigen Tread


----------



## nino85 (14. August 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Me and my ICB!




Schicker Helm  

Hier gibt's mal wirklich viele XL-Fahrer... Hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Lindwurm (14. August 2013)

ICB mal 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (15. August 2013)

Das gehört groß!


----------



## Lindwurm (15. August 2013)

Danke 
Hast recht.


----------



## doriuscrow (18. August 2013)

So, Umbau auf 1x10 endlich fertig ... eine Offenbarung!



30 - 11/42 mit wolftooth-Kettenblatt, mirfe-Ritzel und befeiltem Dura Ace 16er


----------



## f4lkon (18. August 2013)

Hübsch das WT Blatt. Ich warte ja noch immer auf die direct mount Version von works components aber da tut sich wenig. Hatte jetzt mal mehr mit absolute black geschrieben und da wird es bald auch was neues für 64bcd geben.


----------



## doriuscrow (18. August 2013)

Mit den 1,5/2mm Offset macht das WT schon ne ganz gescheite Kettenlinie - 64er 30t wäre wohl wirklich perfekt ... aber was macht man dann mit dem Spider?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. August 2013)

Leichten Carbon-Bash dran schrauben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (18. August 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Leichten Carbon-Bash dran schrauben?


Gibt's da was in passender Grösse? Wohl eher Mangelware?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. August 2013)

Evtl. mal kuka.Berlin oder wie der doch gleich heißt anschreiben. Der baut soweit ich weiß Bashguards nach Wunsch.


----------



## doriuscrow (18. August 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Evtl. mal kuka.Berlin oder wie der doch gleich heißt anschreiben. Der baut soweit ich weiß Bashguards nach Wunsch.


Siehste - und schon bleibt's bei der fast perfekten Kettenlinie :-D


----------



## doriuscrow (19. August 2013)

Nachtrag: Absolute Black hat auf FB gepostet, dass er in ein paar Tagen den passenden Bash am Start hat...
In zwei Wochen vorbestellbar - in vier Wochen will er dann liefern.


----------



## cytrax (19. August 2013)

Kuka macht soweit ich weiß nix mehr.


----------



## osarias (22. August 2013)

Hier mal ein Pic zum aktuellen Baustand.
Neue Pike mit 650b vorne (Helmchen Tuning gibts nächste Woche)
und 1x10 Antrieb 33 / 42-11
Bremse hinten auf Scheibengröße 200mm erhöht (Bei Abfahrten im Beriech 1000hm+ hat die 180iger das schwächeln angefangen)

13,75kg






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1451692?in=set

Grüße


----------



## f4lkon (22. August 2013)

Schaut super aus! Mirfe Ritzel, NSB Blatt hätte auch mein Antrieb sein können  Dann bin ich mal gespannt wie die Pike nach dem tuning ist.


----------



## Hasifisch (22. August 2013)

Schönes Ding, ich liebe schwarze Standrohre...
Für mich wäre an dem Bike eine schwarze Wippe noch ein i-Tüpfelchen, aber es sieht auch so sehr gut aus!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. August 2013)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was der Helmchen dann mit der Pike anstellt. Hab die auch für ein anderes Projekt im Hinterkopf.
Wie fährt es sich mit 650B vorne? Deutlich anders?


----------



## osarias (22. August 2013)

Ich bin das 650b gestern zum ersten mal gefahren. Ist etwas ungewohnt und ich muss mich erst an den HansDampf gewöhnen. Seitdem ich das 650b drinnen hab neigt die Front etwas dazu, bei steilen rampen, zu steigen. Allerdings ist es bei der Abfahrt mit der hohen Front angnehm. Müsste ca 12mm vorne höher gekommen sein. Muss damit aber erstmal mehr fahren um ein anständiges Fazit zu ziehen.

So wie mir Helmchen gesagt hat wird es ganz klar eine gewaltige Bereicherung der Gabel. Zugstufe zeigt derzeit keinerlei dynamik, außerdem braucht die Gabel eine Anpassung im Druckstufenbereich. Meine Pike, taucht im vergleich zur Lyrik (mit Helmchen Tune), zu sehr weg. 
Mit der Progression, bin ich nach einsetzen eines Spacers, relativ zufrieden. Aber wie gesagt, die Dynamik vermisse ich kpl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## younox (22. August 2013)




----------



## Pintie (22. August 2013)

Die schwarze pike schaut schon super aus.


----------



## vscope (22. August 2013)

Sehr schön. Die unlackierte Wippe passt auch richtig gut!


----------



## Rafterman86 (22. August 2013)

younox schrieb:


>



Hammer, kommt echt geil. Aufbau, Farbe passt alles . Gratulation zu so einem schönen Unikat.


----------



## cytrax (22. August 2013)

Ist das ein geiles Gerät!!!


----------



## Kharne (22. August 2013)

Ich hätte die Wippe ja schwarz eloxiert 

Trotzdem hammergeiles Gerät


----------



## Lindwurm (22. August 2013)

Sieht Hammer aus.


----------



## Ransom Andy (22. August 2013)

Hey, Osa...
Kannst Du mir sagen, welche Einbauhöhe die Pike hat?
Danke im voraus


----------



## Vincy (22. August 2013)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir sagen, welche Einbauhöhe die Pike hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (22. August 2013)

Cool, danke


----------



## -Wally- (23. August 2013)

younox schrieb:


>



Mein Kompliment! Sehr geiles Gerät! Auch was die Komponenten angeht...find die Kurbel ja tot schick und die Rahmenfarbe, und...und..viel Spaß mit der Maschine.


----------



## Luk00r (23. August 2013)

Ja recht hübsch, aber die Wippe sollte unbedingt schwarz eloxiert werden.


----------



## Lindwurm (25. August 2013)

Gestern beim ICB Treffen. 
Schönes Testbike mit 650 b aufgebaut.Danke an Hans und Stefan.


----------



## f4lkon (25. August 2013)

Richtig hübsch. Leider konnte ich nicht zum Treffen  Das einzige was ich noch tauschen würde wäre der silberne Vorbau. Sonst ist es echt porno. Die schwarze Wippe+Druckstreben+Ausfallende mit schwarzer Pike an der Front :thumbup:
Ein Monarch mit schwarzen Kolben würde das das Fass komplett zum überlaufen bringen!


----------



## Lindwurm (25. August 2013)

Haben die anderen auch gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocaine78 (25. August 2013)

Was issn das für ein grün???? Wuuuunderhübsch...


----------



## cytrax (25. August 2013)

Das Grün kommt ultraporno


----------



## Pintie (25. August 2013)

vor allem wenn man passendes Triko und Schnürsenkel hat...


----------



## benzinkanister (25. August 2013)

echt ne saugeile kombo


----------



## janifabi (25. August 2013)

cocaine78 schrieb:


> Was issn das für ein grün???? Wuuuunderhübsch...




das könnte JY024 sein.
Stefan hatte da mal einen Rahmen mit grüner Wippe und Sitzstrebe.
Siehe Bild!


----------



## Arthur27 (25. August 2013)

Wenn ich den Hans richtig verstanden habe, kommt das Grün in Serie beim 2014er ICB


----------



## scottfreakx (25. August 2013)

evtl liegts am licht aber am oberen bild von treffen schaut mir das grün satter bzw dunkler aus..


----------



## crossie (25. August 2013)

ICB02 von @JENSeits und ICB01 von mir.


----------



## cytrax (25. August 2013)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Hans richtig verstanden habe, kommt das Grün in Serie beim 2014er ICB



Dann bitte mit den ICB02 Teilen und es wird sofort gekauft


----------



## Lindwurm (26. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen
Das grün mit der schwarzen  Sitzstrebe sieht in echt nur geil aus.
Beim 2 Bild war das Licht nur noch bescheiden hat gepisst ohne ende.

gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scottfreakx (26. August 2013)

das heist das grün ist im endeffekt beide male dieses helle ? kommt bissl unkräftig rüber auf dem bild..

edit: ich frage weil ich auf der suche nach nem geilen eloxton für mein RnC bin..


----------



## Lindwurm (27. August 2013)

Ja ist beides mal das helle oder das dunkel ,je nachdem wie man es sehen möchte. 

Ist bei meinem blauen nicht anders . In der Sonne wirkt es hell. Sonne weg schön dunkel.


----------



## Hasifisch (27. August 2013)

Das sind schon alles schöne Teile...
Die Hell/Dunkel-Unterschiede beim Eloxal kommen sicher daher, das doch irgendwo das Metall durchschimmert und in der Sonne reflektiert.

Wegen einiger Umbauten hier mal aktueller Stand meines Bikes. Mit Reverb und ohne wirklichen Leichtbau bei 14,05kg (ich will die 13 vorn...) aus drei gemittelten Messungen.
Änderungen: Reverb Stealth, Superstar Bremsscheiben (baugleich Hope) und Superstar 5 Layer Hydraulic Hose. Vorgestern so im Bikepark viiiel Spaß gehabt.
Für mich ist es jetzt schon die eierlegende Wollmilchsau, fahre damit alles hoch und runter und brauche keine zwei Bikes.
Im Winter mache ich aus der Wolle noch Seide, dann wird auf 13,5kg abgespeckt - wieder ohne bösen Leichtbau!
Was noch zeitnah geändert wird: silberne Hüllen auch für Schaltwerk und Reverb, anderer Sattel.


----------



## Pintie (27. August 2013)

13,5 kg ? wie machst denn das.... (gut xx1 brngt was)

mein icb 2 + saint pedale, Zee bremse, minimale änderungen (XL) liegt bei recht genau 15 kg....

wenn die Reifen runter sind kommt noch conti drauf was nochmal + paar 100 g sind,
und der vivid ist sicher auch nochmal 200g schwerer...

Auf dauer werd ich wohl eher bei 15,4 oder so landen. (außer ich hol mir doch noch eine XX1)


----------



## f4lkon (27. August 2013)

Bei mir hat der Umbau auf 1 Fach 600 Gramm gespart die mein Coil Dämpfer gefressen hat


----------



## Hasifisch (27. August 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> 13,5 kg ? wie machst denn das.... (gut xx1 brngt was)...



Ich werde, wenn ich eine bezahlbare bekomme, auf die Pike wechseln. Als 650B passt auch die Einbauhöhe. Und in whole black finde ch sie absolute sexy...
Ansonsten habe ich wohl einfach Glück, das für min Gewicht dieser dämliche Monarch einfach passt...ich bin da immer noch geschockt...
Wollte eigentlich auf einen Swinger Pro gehen, aber momentan sehe ich einfach den Bedarf nicht.
Beim Antrieb kann es sein, das ich da auch noch mal 100-150g runtergehen kann. Wenn es sich ergibt...
Aber dann wird es schwer, noch merkbar weiter runter zu kommen, geht nur mit viel Geld in die Sub-13kg-Region. Muss ich auch nicht haben.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. August 2013)

Pike? Naja, bist ja noch keine RC2DH gewohnt, oder?  Hab schon von zwei Seiten gehört dass die Abstimmung der Druckstufe eher unglücklich ist. Konnte sie noch nicht fahren nur mal im Stand dran rum drücken. Ob der Druckstufensteller offen oder geschlossen ist war kaum spürbar. Mal sehen was da noch kommt. Bevor mir nicht jemand eine in die Hand drückt die ungefähr so gut funktioniert wie meine Lyrik bleib ich dabei. Ein Jahr bekomm ich mindestens noch 26"-Reifen


----------



## Pintie (27. August 2013)

ich werd wohl auch noch ein Jahr bei 26" bleiben.

wobei ich noch die richtige Druck einstellung bei der lyrik suche. entweder 30% sag und ich nutzte die 170mm, oder 25% und ich nutze nur 145mm

selbst wenn ich die druckstufen voll auf mache.  (welche einstellung fahrt ihr so bei High / low speed druckstufe)

Mein Ziel sind 14,5kg. Wobei zu hasifisch die Rahmenhöhe sicher auch schon paar gram ausmacht.


----------



## Hasifisch (27. August 2013)

Ich bleibe doch auch erstmal bei 26"! 
Brauche nur die 27,5er wegen der EBH. Ist ja auch noch nicht fix, mal abwarten, bis ein paar eingefahrene oder gar gepimpte Pikes unterwegs sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (27. August 2013)

Und ich wurde ausgelacht als ich meinte das mir die Front etwas niedrig ist....

Ich werd meinen Lenker gegen einen syntace +35mm tauschen... 

pike 650B zu lyrik macht doch aber gar nicht so vielaus weil die lyrik 170 hat und die pike 160mm ?


----------



## Hasifisch (27. August 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Und ich wurde ausgelacht als ich meinte das mir die Front etwas niedrig ist....
> 
> Ich werd meinen Lenker gegen einen syntace +35mm tauschen...
> 
> pike 650B zu lyrik macht doch aber gar nicht so vielaus weil die lyrik 170 hat und die pike 160mm ?



Also noch mal ganz ruhig... 
Ich nutze das ICB als mountainbike, was eben alles einschließt: alles hoch, alles runter, gern und gut schnell, verblockt, technisch etc. pp. Deshalb zählt für mich Funktion *und* Gewicht.
Wenn die Pike sich als konkurrenzfähig zur Lyrik herausstellen sollte (was sie in Sachen Steifigkeit zumindest mal zu sein scheint) spart sie mal eben 0,4 bis 0,5kg. Deshalb würde ich eventuell von der 170er Lyrik auf die 160er Pike wechseln. Da diese aber als 26er flacher baut als die Lyrik, mir meine Lenkerhöhe aber schon am untern Limit ist, nehme ich die 27,5er pike, weil die eine EBH ähnlich der 170er Lyrik hat.
Okay?


----------



## Eisbein (27. August 2013)

also mir ist die front am XL zu hoch...


----------



## Hasifisch (27. August 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> also mir ist die front am XL zu hoch...



Lass mich raten - du fährst M?


----------



## Pintie (27. August 2013)

Fronthöhe ist sicher Gewohnheitssache.

Mein altes bike war 30mm höher... 
Hab jetzt schon zweimal die Rolle vorwärts gemacht weil mir der Körperschwerpunkt zu weit nach unten gerutscht ist....

Bergauf ist das natürlich wieder ein segen... 

Letztlich ist es genial wie breit das einsatzgebiet von dem bike ist....


----------



## Hasifisch (27. August 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Letztlich ist es genial wie breit das einsatzgebiet von dem bike ist....



Vor allem mit einem Setup, das ist ja der Wahnsinn!
Ich fahre mit den 170mm genauso agil hoch wie vorher mit 150mm (und das war auch kein schlechtes Bike) und runter aber fast in einer anderen Liga.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (27. August 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Lass mich raten - du fährst M?


XL und lediglich 10mm spacer.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. August 2013)

Du Fährst aber auch in ner anderen Liga


----------



## Eisbein (28. August 2013)

Ich fahre anders, das ja. Aber andere liga... najaaaa wir wolln mal auf dem boden bleiben


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. August 2013)

BBS ist ne andere Liga als z.B. DH. Hab ja nicht gesagt dass es ne höhere Liga ist


----------



## trailterror (28. August 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> nehme ich die 27,5er pike, weil die eine EBH ähnlich der 170er Lyrik hat.
> Okay?



EBL dürfte ähnlich sein! Stack müsste ca 15mm höher mit der 160er 27,5 pike sein...?
 Ich find die front beim icb übrigens auch zu tief...


----------



## aurelio (30. August 2013)

Ich hab nun auch eins


----------



## Pintie (30. August 2013)

die länge der Leitungen schaut mal ok aus - aber das mit leitungen über kreuz werden die nicht mehr lernen...


----------



## aurelio (30. August 2013)

Die Aufbauqualität lies schon ziemlich zu wünschen übrig. Die Kurbel hatte Spiel, Innenlager war nicht richtig fest, genauso wie fast alle Leitungsführungen. 

Bei mir ist auch keine Leitungsführung im Bereich der Kurbel/Kettenblattseite montiert. Ist das normal? 

Zudem war die Zughülle zum Umwerfer war viel zu lang und die Griffe nicht richtig festgeschraubt. Ich befürchte die Einspeichqualität wird auch nicht die beste sein. Da muss ich sicherlich nochmal Hand anlegen. Der Laufradsatz beim ICB01 hat Messingnippel verbaut oder? Ist also nicht vom Austausch betroffen?!

Kurbel ist eine 170er montiert, welche ich aber weiter fahren werde. Gerade in technischen Passagen taugt mir das recht gut.


----------



## doriuscrow (31. August 2013)

Bei vorne 1Fach-Antrieb lässt sich der Schaltzug auch anders verlegen ... für die, die sich an der Schlaufe unter dem Tretlager stören ...


----------



## f4lkon (31. August 2013)

Gefällt mir. Werde ich demnächst auch so machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (31. August 2013)

Der Halter am Joke muss etwas "gestreichelt" werden ... am besten mit spanabtragendem Werkzeug


----------



## Hasifisch (31. August 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Der Halter am Joke muss etwas "gestreichelt" werden ... am besten mit spanabtragendem Werkzeug





Mir fehlt halt an der Stelle das Gewinde, wie es an der anderen Seite für die Bremsleitung vorhanden ist, werde es dann auch so ähnlich machen wie du.
Wie bist du mit dem Kettenblatt zufrieden, irgendwelche Abwürfe beim Rumhopsen oder Wurzelschlägen?


----------



## doriuscrow (31. August 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Mir fehlt halt an der Stelle das Gewinde, wie es an der anderen Seite für die Bremsleitung vorhanden ist, werde es dann auch so ähnlich machen wie du.
> Wie bist du mit dem Kettenblatt zufrieden, irgendwelche Abwürfe beim Rumhopsen oder Wurzelschlägen?


Im StoneGarden auf'm Rabenberg ist die Kette einmal runter...  an gleicher Stelle habe ich sie allerdings vorher mit 2x9, Kefü und Saint gleich zweimal hintereinander verloren. Also ist schon eine Steigerung :-D


----------



## doriuscrow (1. September 2013)

Heute auf dem Rabenberg: einmal meins und einmal von @Rafterman86:





 @Hasifisch: heute ohne Kettenabwurf


----------



## Pintie (1. September 2013)

cool so einen bikewash hätte ich auch gern


----------



## doriuscrow (1. September 2013)

Anstelle das bike zu duschen habe ich noch ne kleine Extrarunde gedreht und bin dann dreckig nach Hause gefahren ... bleibt eh nicht lange sauber


----------



## vscope (2. September 2013)

icb in serfaus


----------



## aurelio (3. September 2013)

pan o ra ma


----------



## f4lkon (3. September 2013)

So auch mal eben fix die Führung geändert. Knickstelle ist unter der Wippe. So scheuert es weder am Sattelrohr noch an der Wippe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (3. September 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> So auch mal eben fix die Führung geändert. Knickstelle ist unter der Wippe. So scheuert es weder am Sattelrohr noch an der Wippe.



Genauso werde ich das auch machen.


----------



## doriuscrow (3. September 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> So auch mal eben fix die Führung geändert. Knickstelle ist unter der Wippe. So scheuert es weder am Sattelrohr noch an der Wippe.


Es sollte etwas wie ZugverlegungsGeMaGebühren geben... ;-)


----------



## Pintie (3. September 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> So auch mal eben fix die Führung geändert. Knickstelle ist unter der Wippe. So scheuert es weder am Sattelrohr noch an der Wippe.



Ich bin für eine Gebühr wenn man ein Zitat mit Bildern Zitiert.


----------



## doriuscrow (3. September 2013)

Schick mir deine Kontodaten - ich erkenne meine Schuld an...


----------



## PrimeX (6. September 2013)

Wieviel wiegen eure Räder? Hab mir ein ICB 03 Rahmen gekauft und gerade erst gemerkt, dass der Rahmen doch mal gar nicht so leicht ist


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. September 2013)

Wiviel es wiegt? Vermutlich zu viel für die meisten die gewicht interessiert 
Hab's nie gewogen und bin recht zufrieden, aber leicht is anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (6. September 2013)

Ich glaube der Rahmen wiegt so zw. 3,3 und 3,5kg und ist somit weit von Leichtbau entfernt. Ich würde mich aber auf einem Alu Enduro Rahmen unter 3kg nicht so wohl fühlen. Der Rahmen soll ja auch was aushalten und das tut er offensichtlich, wenn man mit einigen Megavalanche Fahrern spricht.


----------



## fabi.e (6. September 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Rahmen wiegt so zw. 3,3 und 3,5kg und ist somit weit von Leichtbau entfernt. Ich würde mich aber auf einem Alu Enduro Rahmen unter 3kg nicht so wohl fühlen. Der Rahmen soll ja auch was aushalten und das tut er offensichtlich, wenn man mit einigen Megavalanche Fahrern spricht.



Hast du Referenzen oder Fahrtberichte, wie sich das ICB bei der Megavalanche geschlagen hat?  Würde mich interessieren!


----------



## visionthing (6. September 2013)

Das ICB war genau das richtige Rad für die Mega aber es gab leider so einige Defekte. Der Rahmen hat jedoch nur kleine Spuren davon getragen.


----------



## f4lkon (6. September 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Hast du Referenzen oder Fahrtberichte, wie sich das ICB bei der Megavalanche geschlagen hat?  Würde mich interessieren!


----------



## .eXos (7. September 2013)

Fettes Video, gut gefahren  Geile Rutschpartie am Anfang


----------



## Lindwurm (7. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen
Mit dem ICB übers Madritschjoch. Leider war der obere teil nicht fahrbahr wegen Schneematsch.Nochmal Danke an Martin von Vinschgau Bike der in seiner Freizeit die Tour organisiert hat. 











Genialer Tag . Nur die Schulter tat vom tragen weh.


----------



## fabi.e (7. September 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


>




Hammer!  Danke! Dann wirds des wohl aushalten! Was ist denn gekaputt gegangen?


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. September 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Rahmen wiegt so zw. 3,3 und 3,5kg und ist somit weit von Leichtbau entfernt. Ich würde mich aber auf einem Alu Enduro Rahmen unter 3kg nicht so wohl fühlen. Der Rahmen soll ja auch was aushalten und das tut er offensichtlich, wenn man mit einigen Megavalanche Fahrern spricht.



Habe meins mit 3.2 kg gemessen. XL.


----------



## benzinkanister (8. September 2013)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> Habe meins mit 3.2 kg gemessen. XL.



was war da alles dabei?


----------



## Kerosin0815 (8. September 2013)

Mein ICB 03 Rahmen wiegt in L mit Dämpfer 3,6 Kg.
Leicht ist anders.Ich bin ja kein weight weenie Fan aber das is schon sehr üppig.
Ist wahrscheinlich dem doch eher durschnittlichen Rohrsatz geschuldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scottfreakx (8. September 2013)

wie definiert sich ein "durchschnittlicher rohrsatz"..? wurde halt einfach eher wert auf haltbarkeit als auf weightweenie-befriedigung geachtet


----------



## Kerosin0815 (8. September 2013)

Durchschnittlicher Rohrsatz = wenig konifiziert,hohe Wandstärken,legierung usw.
Wie man einen Rahmen leicht UND stabil hält zeigen ja einige Hersteller.
Ist aber nur eine vermutung von mir.
Kenne die Alulegierung und konifizierung ja nicht.


----------



## f4lkon (8. September 2013)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Mein ICB 03 Rahmen wiegt in L mit Dämpfer 3,6 Kg.
> Leicht ist anders.Ich bin ja kein weight weenie Fan aber das is schon sehr üppig.
> Ist wahrscheinlich dem doch eher durschnittlichen Rohrsatz geschuldet.



Ist doch voll ok. Endurorahmen mit 3,3kg halt. Wenn du dir mal  vergleichbare Rahmen anschaust wirst du sehen, dass die auch um den Dreh  liegen.



> Durchschnittlicher Rohrsatz = wenig konifiziert,hohe Wandstärken,legierung usw.
> Wie man einen Rahmen leicht UND stabil hält zeigen ja einige Hersteller.
> Ist aber nur eine vermutung von mir.
> Kenne die Alulegierung und konifizierung ja nicht.



Na dann schieß mal mit ein paar Beispielen los.


----------



## Kaltumformer (8. September 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ist doch voll ok. Endurorahmen mit 3,3kg halt. Wenn du dir mal  vergleichbare Rahmen anschaust wirst du sehen, dass die auch um den Dreh  liegen.



Wenn man sich vergleichbare Rahmen anschaut, dann muss man sich auch anschauen wo das Gewicht gelandet ist und welchen Einfluss das am Ende auf Steifigkeit, Haltbarkeit & Co hat und nicht nur stumpf das Gewicht vergleichen.

Den "versprochenen" Artikel hier im IBC zum Labortest des Rahmen habe ich bisher nicht finden können... Kommt der noch oder wurde der beerdigt? Das hätte mich schon sehr interessiert. Da hat man sicher auch Steifigkeiten gemessen - um zumindest mal die vergleichen zu können.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (8. September 2013)

> Na dann schieß mal mit ein paar Beispielen los.



Da fällt mir zb das Titus El Guapo (L) mit echten 3080 gramm *incl* Dämpfer ein.
Auch das liteville 601 (L) ist *mit* vergleichbarem Dämpfer mit 2980 gramm deutlich leichter.
Aber egal.Ist halt so.


----------



## Eisbein (8. September 2013)

Wem das ICB zu schwer ist, der brauchts doch nicht kaufen?! Und sich dann auch nicht drüber aufregen. 

Alternativ könnte man auch sagen: wem das ICB zu schwer ist, ists noch nicht gefahren.

Ein liteville hier zum vergleich einzuwerfen... naja, mutig


----------



## Kerosin0815 (8. September 2013)

Wirklich aufregen tue ich mich nicht über das Gewicht.Es ist nur die feststellung das der Rahmen zu moppelig geworden ist.

Bin auch kein liteville Fan.Aber der 601 Rahmen ist nun mal leicht.
Kaufen würd ich mir trotzdem keines.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. September 2013)

Ich mag mein Moppelchen. Meins ist sogar noch moppeliger als die anderen, hab's trotzdem lieb. 
Hat halt schwere Knochen 
Sogar Schmetterlinge finden es toll 




Is ja ne Galerie hier.


----------



## f4lkon (8. September 2013)

Ich kann diese Gewichtsdiskussion auch nicht verstehen! Das Gewicht ist seit Ende Mai in der Gewichtdatenbank und gehört nicht hier in der Galerie disskutiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (8. September 2013)

Wie sagen sie bei OnOne zum Chunke Monkey: Wenn du aufs Gewicht achtest ist das der falsche Reifen für dich 

Lieber 500 Gramm Übergewicht, als ein Rahmen/Anbauteile die nur auf der Waldautobahn überleben


----------



## Rick7 (9. September 2013)

Bin da voll bei dir Kerosin. Ist halt einfach vergleichsweise schwer. sogar mein Thai Katalog Teil is um 200g leichter... Aber gehört im Galeriethread nicht her...
Geiler Rahmen is es trotzdem.


----------



## Hasifisch (9. September 2013)

Und alle als Beispiel genannten Rahmen sind in Sachen Verstellbarkeit, Geometrie, Kinematik UND Preis ähnlich?
Ich hätte auch Gern ein paar Gramm weniger, aber pffff...

Hasifisch von mobil...


----------



## Chris0711 (10. September 2013)

Anbei ein paar Zahlen aus der Gewichtsdatenbank.
So schlecht ist das ICB nicht. Man muß es halt mit Realdaten vergleichen und nicht mit Prospektwerten.
ICB2 L                                                            =      3290g
601 MKII L  3900g - Dämpfer 500- X12 40g -60div. = ca. 3300g
Fanes in M  3720g - ca. 300g Tretlager,...            = ca. 3400g

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-7171/carver-full-suspension-icb-02
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-5950/liteville-full-suspension-601-mk-ii-190mm
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-6480/alutech-full-suspension-fanes-enduro-3-0


----------



## Rick7 (10. September 2013)

ja nicht soo schlecht, aber halt für die angepeilte Richtung Am/En doch eher solide als leicht. Das 601 gehört da nicht rein. Ein Speci Enduro in L von 2009 liegt bei ca 2,5 kg ohne Dämpfer ... aktuelle Version aus Alu in M bei gut 3 kg ohne Dämpfer. Aber wie gesagt egal.

Aber damn is das Fanes schwer


----------



## Boardi05 (10. September 2013)

Lindwurm schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Mit dem ICB übers Madritschjoch. Leider war der obere teil nicht fahrbahr wegen Schneematsch.Nochmal Danke an Martin von Vinschgau Bike der in seiner Freizeit die Tour organisiert hat.
> 
> Genialer Tag . Nur die Schulter tat vom tragen weh.



Wann wart Ihr unterwegs?

Wir sind letzten Samstag gefahren, war super und alles fahrbar, von der Seilbahn bis aufs Joch fast alles getreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lindwurm (10. September 2013)

Hallo
wir waren am 29 August dort.
Die letzten 200 HM war schon ordentlich Schnee.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## JENSeits (11. September 2013)

Meins farblich abgestimmt in der Bikepark-Serfaus-Gondel ... und einmal auf einer alten Burgruine im Allgäu:









LG Jens


----------



## Pintie (11. September 2013)

zeigen deine hebel immer so nach unten ?

und rentiert sich der mash guard?


----------



## JENSeits (11. September 2013)

Ja und Ja


----------



## Pintie (11. September 2013)

wie geht das? im zweiten bild zeigen die bremshebel doch sogar nach hinten ??? 

muss mir auch mal so einen dreck schutz basteln. hab nur einen 2,5er Baron drin und da ist in der lyrik gar nicht mal mehr so viel platz


----------



## JENSeits (11. September 2013)

Das ist eine optische Täuschung Merlin  Die Zeigen, wenn du auf der Antriebsseite im 90° Winkel zum Rad stehst auf ca. 16:30 

Hmm da könnte es dann wirklich etwas enger werden, zumindestens wenn du den Schmutzschutz von Innen reinbringen möchtest. Ich habe schon diverse Eigenbauten aus Eimern gesehen die von Oben montiert waren. Passend ausschneiden und dann sollte das schon gehen 
Bei mir schleifts ab und an bei der 2,5er MM auch schon wenn ich richtig stark in einen Anlieger drücke.


----------



## Olli_itz (14. September 2013)

Mein ICB 03 hab ich dann auch endlich mal in den Händen 
Der XX1 Gripshift ist gegen nen normalen Trigger getauscht - komm ich besser mit klar.
JA - da kommen andere Pedale dran!

Hat by the way jemand eine Idee, wie Ich den Aufkleber vom FXXL aus der Wippe bekomme?





Größe XL - 1,93 - und keinen plan wie lang meine Beine sind...


----------



## Sun_dancer (14. September 2013)

Olli_itz schrieb:


> Mein ICB 03 hab ich dann auch endlich mal in den Händen
> Der XX1 Gripshift ist gegen nen normalen Trigger getauscht - komm ich besser mit klar.
> JA - da kommen andere Pedale dran!
> 
> ...



Wenns ein Aufkleber ist, dann mit Fön...


----------



## Olli_itz (14. September 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> Wenns ein Aufkleber ist, dann mit Fön...



Klingt nach nem Plan.
Ist so ein ganz fragiles teil... Transparenter Träger mit den aufgedruckten Buchstaben. Aber hauchdünn - wenn du versuchst das abzuziehen schabst du mit dem Fingernagel die ecke ab - aber abziehen kannst da nix.

Olli


----------



## Sun_dancer (15. September 2013)

Olli_itz schrieb:


> Klingt nach nem Plan.
> Ist so ein ganz fragiles teil... Transparenter Träger mit den aufgedruckten Buchstaben. Aber hauchdünn - wenn du versuchst das abzuziehen schabst du mit dem Fingernagel die ecke ab - aber abziehen kannst da nix.
> 
> Olli



Erst mit Fön versuchen.
Sollten Reste übrigbleiben, dann lassen die sich mit Azeton oder Terpentin sehr gut entfernen ohne das Eloxal anzugreifen (bei Lack vorsichtig sein).
Bei Lack geht WD40, dauert aber deutlich länger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (16. September 2013)

Silikonentferner


----------



## darkJST (16. September 2013)

Wie sieht es denn bei den XL-Rahmen mit der Bremshebel-Oberrohr-Kollisionsgefahr aus? Hab mir letzte Woche beim in die Botanik schmeißen von meinem XL-Slide wieder schöne Kratzer ins Oberrohr gemacht.


----------



## nino85 (16. September 2013)

darkJST schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn bei den XL-Rahmen mit der Bremshebel-Oberrohr-Kollisionsgefahr aus? Hab mir letzte Woche beim in die Botanik schmeißen von meinem XL-Slide wieder schöne Kratzer ins Oberrohr gemacht.



Mit 40mm Riser geht es. Mit dem Standard-Lenker (20er Rise) verbeulst du dir das Oberrohr oder reißt deine Amaturen ab. Je nach dem was früher nachgibt.

Ich habe noch 2 cm Spacer drunter. 1,5 sollte aber je nach dem, wie steil du den Lenker stellst / wie deine Bremshebel stehen noch gehen. 

Ich fahre meine SLX recht nah am Lenker - Elixir sollten wunderbar gehen - bei Formulas/Magura/letzte Shimano-Reihe könnte es auch knapp werden, weil da die Geberkolben im 90°-Winkel vom Lenker wegstehen.


----------



## Pintie (16. September 2013)

bei mir (XL, 40mm Spacer, 20mm Rise) kolliedieren die Bremshebel.
werde wohl irgendwann auf 35mm Lenker gehen dann solte es passen.


----------



## aurelio (16. September 2013)

Ist bei mir (XL, 4cm Spacer) genauso. Habe mir direkt am Anfang mit den Hebeln auch schon einen kleines Kratzerchen ins Oberrohr geritzt. Ärgerlich.


----------



## knuspi (16. September 2013)

Waren bei euch schon 4 cm Spacer drin oder habt ihr die nachträglich rein gemacht? Das kommt mir irgendwie so hoch vor?

Ich habe einen anderen Lenker mit 25er Rise und 5° Upsweep montiert. Mit dem stoßen die Bremsgriffe nicht mehr am Oberrohr an.


----------



## darkJST (16. September 2013)

Fox zum Bleistift gibt nur bis 3 cm frei.


----------



## Pintie (16. September 2013)

fox sagt auch das du die garantie verlierst wenn du die gabel nicht alle 3 Tage zu den Toxoholic leuten dope:)  einschickst....


ich hab mir Folie aufs oberrohr an der Stelle gemacht.


----------



## nino85 (16. September 2013)

Ich bin mir grad aber wirklich nicht sicher ob serienmäßig nicht nur 4 0.5cm Spacer geliefert wurden - also 2 cm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (17. September 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir grad aber wirklich nicht sicher ob serienmäßig nicht nur 4 0.5cm Spacer geliefert wurden - also 2 cm?



Kannst dir aber sicher sein. Es sind 4 mal 0.5cm.


----------



## nino85 (17. September 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Kannst dir aber sicher sein. Es sind 4 mal 0.5cm.



Ok, dann dürfte mit Serienbike hier keiner 4 cm Spacer haben 
Es sei denn jemand hat ein Stück Schaft aufgeschweißt oder sowas


----------



## Pintie (17. September 2013)

frei nach dem Motto 3 mal abgesägt und immer noch zu kurz....
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/224071-easton-ec-90-carbon-sattelstutze-31-6-133mm


aber stimmt... dachte es wären 4*1cm sind aber nur 4*0,5.  Schaut optisch trotzdem schon naja aus.


----------



## f4lkon (17. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> frei nach dem Motto 3 mal abgesägt und immer noch zu kurz....
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/224071-easton-ec-90-carbon-sattelstutze-31-6-133mm
> 
> 
> aber stimmt... dachte es wären 4*1cm sind aber nur 4*0,5.  Schaut optisch trotzdem schon naja aus.



Das Teil entwickelt sich so langsam zum running gag


----------



## Pintie (17. September 2013)

mich wundert ja das es noch keiner gekauft hat


----------



## aurelio (17. September 2013)

äähmm ja,  es sind natürlich 4 x 0,5cm Spacer also 2cm. Ein höheres Steuerohr wäre hier wirklich gut gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PrimeX (17. September 2013)

ICB03 Rahmen zu verkaufen:

Ich hab mir gerade erst einen ICB03 Rahmen hier im Bikemarkt gekauft, werde diesen aber jetzt wohl wieder abgeben, da ich mich nicht von meinem Trek Scratch Rahmen trennen kann 

Also wer interesse hat:
Für 1200 Euro VHB zu haben inkl Rock Shox Reverb Stealth Stütze, Syntace X12-Achse, Steuersatz, Sattelklemme, Dämpfer und neuen Buchsen für den Dämpfer. Die 650B Ausfallenden gibt es natürlich dazu!
Der Rahmen war wohl nur aufgebaut und befindet sich in neuwertigem Zustand! Die Rechnung gibt es dazu.
Größe:Medium


----------



## PrimeX (19. September 2013)

Ich würde den Rahmen und Zubehör jedoch OHNE die RS Stealth für 975 Euro + Versand abgeben!


----------



## knuspi (24. September 2013)

Hier mal meins während der heutigen Tour. 65km und knapp 1000hm gut möglich.

Bisherige Änderungen sind nur Griffe, Sattel, Lenker mit mehr Rise und Upsweep und die Reifen (RQ/MK2). Die Onza fand ich richtig gut, aber für längere Touren hinten doch etwas zu heftig. Da eignet sich der MK2 besser.


----------



## nino85 (24. September 2013)

Viel zu sauber


----------



## bansaiman (6. Oktober 2013)

knuspi schrieb:


> Hier mal meins während der heutigen Tour. 65km und knapp 1000hm gut möglich.
> 
> Bisherige Änderungen sind nur Griffe, Sattel, Lenker mit mehr Rise und Upsweep und die Reifen (RQ/MK2). Die Onza fand ich richtig gut, aber für längere Touren hinten doch etwas zu heftig. Da eignet sich der MK2 besser.




endlich mal wieder,was dem Namen "Galerie" gerecht wird.hier ist inzwischen zu viel Technik und sonstige Rat-Fragen,wofür 2 andere Threads zur Verfügung stehen


----------



## Tobias (18. Oktober 2013)

Und weiter mit der Galerie... mein Aufbau ist endlich fertig - viele spannende Testteile freuen sich auf die Ausfahrt 





650b Ausfallenden und Laufräder, hab hinten auch mal die kurzen probiert aber obwohl es vom Yoke her problemlos klappt ist die Querstrebe an den Sitzstreben im Weg... also doch die "langen" Ausfallenden


----------



## Pintie (18. Oktober 2013)

schaut top aus !

Kommt da ein Test zum ergon sattel?


----------



## Tobias (18. Oktober 2013)

aber natürlich


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Oktober 2013)

Tobias schrieb:


> Und weiter mit der Galerie... mein Aufbau ist endlich fertig - viele spannende Testteile freuen sich auf die Ausfahrt
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lecker...nur ein _ganz wenig_ schade, das die Gabel nicht (also so gar nicht ) ins Farbkonzept passt...aber das ist angesichts des Testteile-Traäger-status verzeihlich
Den CC DB habe ich auch auf der Liste. Und was ist das eigentlich für eine Gabel?


----------



## Tobias (18. Oktober 2013)

@Hasifisch : haha, ja - die weiße Gabel ist ein wenig ein Streitpunkt gewesen aber gut... da hatte ich am Ende dann wenig Auswahl 

Das ist eine Formula Thirtyfive, 160mm Federweg, 1790g, 15mm Steckachse, 650b. Erster Eindruck ist sehr progressiv, hab aber noch nicht wirklich Zeit gehabt zu fahren sondern bin nur mal auf den Olympiaberg gegondelt.

Beim DBairCS aufpassen: So wie er bei mir eingebaut ist kann man die flache 170mm Position nicht fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (18. Oktober 2013)

Tobias schrieb:


> [MENTION=174808]...
> Das ist eine Formula Thirtyfive, 160mm Federweg, 1790g, 15mm Steckachse, 650b. Erster Eindruck ist sehr progressiv, hab aber noch nicht wirklich Zeit gehabt zu fahren sondern bin nur mal auf den Olympiaberg gegondelt...



Oha...da bin ich gespannt! Die Gabelentscheidung für die nächste Saison wird immer schwieriger: Pike, Mattoc, 55 oder was von X-Fusion... 



Tobias schrieb:


> Beim DBairCS aufpassen: So wie er bei mir eingebaut ist kann man die flache 170mm Position nicht fahren.



Okay, danke!


----------



## Rick7 (18. Oktober 2013)

Geile Testekiste statt Restekiste :-D is das aber schon dunkelblau eloxiert, oder? Bin Ja mal gespannt auf die Testberichte.was immer nur alle gegen ne weisse Gabel haben^^ Viel Spaß damit, Cheers


----------



## scottfreakx (18. Oktober 2013)

joa, sieht top aus..auch die farbkombi vom rahmen..welche eloxtöne (evtl. die bezeichungen wie die von den serienrahmen?   ) sind das? der DBcs steht bei mir auch auf der liste für den Kübel, streitet sich allerdings noch mit dem xfusion hlr air um den platz..


----------



## Pintie (18. Oktober 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> was immer nur alle gegen ne weisse Gabel haben


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Oktober 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> was immer nur alle gegen ne weisse Gabel haben^^








Geht schneller


----------



## Tobias (18. Oktober 2013)

@scottfreakx: bei den Eloxaltönen kann uns eventuell der @nuts weiterhelfen  Der hat sich um die Farben gekümmert!


----------



## Kharne (18. Oktober 2013)

Wo hast du das ICB eloxieren lassen?


----------



## nuts (18. Oktober 2013)

Eloxiert wurde der Rahmen (eher die Rahmen, ich habe auch noch so einen) direkt in Taiwan im Rahmen der Bestellung der Team-Rahmen (siehe das Lila/Rote von Steffie Teltscher oder das Blau-Silberne von Max Schumann oder auch das Grüne von einem Carver Mitarbeiter).

Ich habe damals allerdings auch nur "Blau-Gold" markiert. Den Farbcode habe ich leider nicht, könnte ich höchstens nachfragen. 





Hier noch ein zufälliges von meinem Aufbau


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Oktober 2013)

Aha, mit Putze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olsche (19. Oktober 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Oha...da bin ich gespannt! Die Gabelentscheidung für die nächste Saison wird immer schwieriger: Pike, Mattoc, 55 oder was von X-Fusion...



Bei mir kommt in die Auswahl noch die German A - Revo...

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## f4lkon (19. Oktober 2013)

Gold und Blau kommt richtig gut! Die Formula kenn ich gar nicht, die hauen jetzt aber auch alle Gabeln raus!


----------



## Eisbein (19. Oktober 2013)

und keine einzige davon brauchbar, weil's alles luftnummern sind!


----------



## rider1970 (20. Oktober 2013)

Mein neues Spielzeug seit Freitag 





Wenn die Finanzen wieder passen kommt noch ein anderer Dämpfer; Ausserdem wohl noch ein Lenker mit mehr Rise...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (21. Oktober 2013)




----------



## fabi.e (21. Oktober 2013)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


>



Kommt man in der Fahrradstadt Münster mit dem Schweren Geschoss dem Strom hinterher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (21. Oktober 2013)

Passt schon


----------



## bansaiman (22. Oktober 2013)

Fehlpost


----------



## bansaiman (22. Oktober 2013)

scottfreakx schrieb:


> joa, sieht top aus..auch die farbkombi vom rahmen..welche eloxtöne (evtl. die bezeichungen wie die von den serienrahmen?   ) sind das? der DBcs steht bei mir auch auf der liste für den Kübel, streitet sich allerdings noch mit dem xfusion hlr air um den platz..



Der HLR ist leider zu progressiv für den rahmen.ubdcdann da sich die luftkammer ja schlecht vergrößern lässt,wird das leider nichts.ein bekannter hatte den im ICB und auch reset racing haben ihm dann bestätigt,dass das leider so ist.

nimm den CCDB ,vivid oder manitou


----------



## Goldsprint (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte den Vector HLR Air ;-)

In der 170mm-Stellung war er deutlich zu progressiv. Ich musste ihn schon mit gut 40% Sag fahren, damit er wenigstens ansatzweise funktionierte. Der Vector ist bestimmt kein schlechter Dämpfer, da er ja in zig anderen Bikes super seinen Dienst verrichtet. Da ich zuerst dachte, der Dämpfer wäre defekt, hab ich mal beim Service von Reset-Racing angerufen. Dort teilte man mir mit, ich könnte den Dämpfer auch mit 120psi statt den minimal zugelassenen 180psi im AGB fahren! Das war mir dann doch zu heikel.

Jetzt hab ich Vivid Air 2014 und bin wunschlos glücklich!!! Zur Zeit fahre ich ihn ausschließlich in der 150mm-Stellung. Er ist leicht progressiv und gibt so genügend Feedback vom Untergrund, gleichzeitig liegt das bike aber auch satt auf dem Trail. Kurzum er verrichtet unauffällig seinen Dienst, so wie es sein sollte!


----------



## scottfreakx (22. Oktober 2013)

mhm schade..wäre die leichtere und günstigere variante bei trotzdem guter performance gewesen..


----------



## Speziazlizt (23. Oktober 2013)

@Tobias - werde ich wohl mal Probe fahrn müssen


----------



## bansaiman (23. Oktober 2013)

scottfreakx schrieb:


> mhm schade..wäre die leichtere und günstigere variante bei trotzdem guter performance gewesen..




dann Manitou Swinger oder Evolver Isx 6


----------



## scottfreakx (23. Oktober 2013)

mhm ne..^^


----------



## Tobias (24. Oktober 2013)

aurelio schrieb:


> äähmm ja,  es sind natürlich 4 x 0,5cm Spacer also 2cm. Ein höheres Steuerohr wäre hier wirklich gut gewesen...



das liegt nicht direkt an der Steuerrohrlänge sondern am Lenkwinkel...


----------



## fabi.e (24. Oktober 2013)

Dies ist eine Galerie! Bitte diese Diskussionen in die entsprecheneden Threads verlagern... ;-)

Back to topic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (24. Oktober 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Dies ist eine Galerie! Bitte diese Diskussionen in die entsprecheneden Threads verlagern... ;-)
> 
> Back to topic



Schön  Wann und wo war das?


----------



## Rick7 (24. Oktober 2013)

könnte Malle sein?


----------



## fabi.e (24. Oktober 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Schön  Wann und wo war das?



Das war in der ersten Oktoberwoche hier:
https://maps.google.de/maps?q=44.168484,+8.315292

Also nebenan von Finale Ligure!


----------



## nino85 (24. Oktober 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> https://maps.google.de/maps?q=44.168484,+8.315292



So genau hätte es nicht mal sein müssen, danke


----------



## arghlol (6. November 2013)

Nur ein schnödes Kellerbild und dazu noch fast im Serienzustand ;-)





Geändert hat sich seit dem Bild nur die Kabelführung vorne. An die Bremsleitungen muss ich nochmal ran.

Ansonsten treibt mich momentan nur der Gedanke um auf 1x10 mit mirfe-Ritzel zu wechseln. Das würde mich schon reizen.


----------



## rider1970 (6. November 2013)

Hey,sieht fast aus wie meins
Leitungen würde ich noch kürzen,habe ich gleich bei der Abholung machen lassen...
Mirfe-Ritzel spukt mir auch im Kopf rum,aber erst mal kommt ein anderer Dämpfer wenn die Finanzlage wieder passt


----------



## janifabi (9. November 2013)

Heute auf der Rouine Falkenstein im Donautal.


----------



## aurelio (9. November 2013)




----------



## rider1970 (9. November 2013)

Sehr schön
Wie macht sich der Vivid im Vgl. zum monarch r?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurelio (9. November 2013)

Danke! Bin noch schwer am überlegen ob die Gabel noch schwarz werden soll...

Den 2014er Vivid habe ich heute erst montiert und bin ihn noch nicht im Gelände gefahren. Vorher war testweise ein 2012er Modell drin. Es ist schon ne andere Nummer mit den großvolumigen Dämpfern. Fühlt sich einfach viel mehr "plush" an als der Monarch.


----------



## hst_trialer (9. November 2013)

aurelio schrieb:


> Danke! Bin noch schwer am überlegen ob die Gabel noch schwarz werden soll...
> 
> Den 2014er Vivid habe ich heute erst montiert und bin ihn noch nicht im Gelände gefahren. Vorher war testweise ein 2012er Modell drin. Es ist schon ne andere Nummer mit den großvolumigen Dämpfern. Fühlt sich einfach viel mehr "plush" an als der Monarch.



Gabel definitiv schwarz!!!

Und der Vivid ist einfach eine Wucht, ich bau den nur noch zum Service aus


----------



## arghlol (9. November 2013)

Sehr schick in silber und schwarz!
Wie hast du die Decals von der Gabel runter bekommen?


----------



## aurelio (10. November 2013)

Ja, Gabel wird über kurz oder lang schwarz werden. Traumhaft wäre natürlich eine komplett schwarze Pike 

Die Decals der Durolux sind noch drauf. Habe den Bereich der Decals weiß überlackiert. Leider konnte ich den neuen Dämpfer am Wochenende noch nicht probefahren. Bin wirklich gespannt ob man da im Vergleich zum 2012er nochmal eine Verbesserung merkt!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. November 2013)

Ist das ein 216er oder 222er?


----------



## scottfreakx (11. November 2013)

würde ganz hart auf 222 tippen nachdem der rocker gut weit hinten hängt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurelio (11. November 2013)

Ja, ist 222er EBL


----------



## cxfahrer (11. November 2013)

XXL?
Wippe schwarz lackiert? 
Wie hoch ist jetzt das Tretlager mit 180/190?


----------



## bansaiman (11. November 2013)

Hier mal meines in der aktuellen Konfig, leider etwas zu viel Sonnenschein neulich, tut mir leid ;-)













GIbt nur noch neue Laufräder und evtl. eine Änderung, Manitou Mattoc, wenn sie den Erwartungen gerecht wird. Dann wird die Vengeance auf 180 aufgebort und für Lifteinsätze genommen.


----------



## aurelio (11. November 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> XXL?
> Wippe schwarz lackiert?
> Wie hoch ist jetzt das Tretlager mit 180/190?



Ist ein XL (50cm). Ja, Wippe und Ausfallenden als Test. Wird dann übern Winter noch ordentlich schwarz eloxiert oder pulverbeschichtet. Ich denke aber eher das ich die Teile mattschwarz pulvern lassen werde. Tretlagerhöhe kann ich leider nichts zu sagen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. November 2013)

aurelio schrieb:


> Ist ein XL (50cm). Ja, Wippe und Ausfallenden als Test. Wird dann übern Winter noch ordentlich schwarz eloxiert oder pulverbeschichtet. Ich denke aber eher das ich die Teile mattschwarz pulvern lassen werde. Tretlagerhöhe kann ich leider nichts zu sagen.



Warum nicht grob strahlen und dann schwarz (hart)eloxieren? Dürfte mindestens so widerstandsfähig sein wie pulvern, und du sparst ein paar Gramm. Und du sparst dir einen haufen Nacharbeit bei den ganzen Bohrungen und eng tolerierten Auflagelächen zwischen Ausfallende und Hinterbau.


----------



## fabi.e (11. November 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Warum nicht grob strahlen und dann schwarz (hart)eloxieren? Dürfte mindestens so widerstandsfähig sein wie pulvern, und du sparst ein paar Gramm. Und du sparst dir einen haufen Nacharbeit bei den ganzen Bohrungen und eng tolerierten Auflagelächen zwischen Ausfallende und Hinterbau.



Weiß jemand, wie es bei Carver bzgl. Garantie aussieht, wenn man sandstrahlt, entlackt, lackiert, etc.?  Wollte meins evtl nächstes Jahr entweder quietsch Orange oder Wiesen-Grün lacken


----------



## aurelio (11. November 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Warum nicht grob strahlen und dann schwarz (hart)eloxieren? Dürfte mindestens so widerstandsfähig sein wie pulvern, und du sparst ein paar Gramm. Und du sparst dir einen haufen Nacharbeit bei den ganzen Bohrungen und eng tolerierten Auflagelächen zwischen Ausfallende und Hinterbau.



Ist schon ein Argument. Pulvern ist halt etwas günstiger. Darüber hinaus weiß ich nicht ob beim eloxieren eine matte Oberfläche möglich ist, die für meinen Geschmack einfach besser zum Dämpfergehäuse passt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. November 2013)

aurelio schrieb:


> Ist schon ein Argument. Pulvern ist halt etwas günstiger. Darüber hinaus weiß ich nicht ob beim eloxieren eine matte Oberfläche möglich ist, die für meinen Geschmack einfach besser zum Dämpfergehäuse passt.



Die Oberfläche hängt beim eloxieren in erster Linie von der Vorbehandlung ab. Wenn du die Wippe polierst, wird sie glänzend, wenn du sie strahlst wird sie Matt. Wie Matt hängt vom Strahlgut ab.


----------



## aurelio (11. November 2013)

Mal sehen was sich machen lässt. Mit entsprechender Vorbehandlung wird das mit dem Eloxieren natürlich schon relativ teuer befürchte ich. Da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele die Gabel auch entsprechend schwarz zu gestalten, würde es mit dem Pulvern alles in allem besser passen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. November 2013)

Dass du das Casting im Zweifel nicht pulvern kannst ist bekannt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurelio (11. November 2013)

Nein! Das geht unter Umständen weswegen nicht? Magnesium?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. November 2013)

Das soll ein Punkt sein, laut Go-Cycle ist wohl zumindest das strahlen der Magnesiumrohre kritisch. hab jedoch schon einig in RAW gesehen. 
Das größere Problem sehe ich aber darin dass alle Buchsen und Dichtungen raus müssen, da die vermutlich die 180-200° Einbrenntemperatur nicht vertragen. Bei RS sind die Buchsen z.B. nichtmehr Wechselbar.


----------



## Pintie (11. November 2013)

ich hab mal eine MZ pulvern lassen. das ging ohne Probleme.
Die Buchsen muss man allerdings wirklich tauschen.
Wirtschaftlich damit nicht wirklich sinnvoll.


----------



## aurelio (11. November 2013)

Das macht dann in der Tat keinen Sinn. Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass es für die Suntour auch keine Ersatzbuchsen & Dichtungen gibt. Die tauschen dann wohl auch gleich das komplette Casting. Am Ende wird sie halt weiß gelassen und es muss was neues her. Pike (im Setup mit dem Vivid 190mm FW aber vielleicht etwas unharmonisch) oder vielleicht was von Marzocchi...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. November 2013)

Kannst ja Plastidip versuchen. Wenn es nicht zur Wippe passt kannst du des wieder abziehen. Sofern es dick genug aufgetragen wurde.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. November 2013)

Nein, die tauschen die Buchsen. Schon gehabt.
Hol dir doch für 333.- ne neue schwarze und bau um (Berg-ab.de).
Oder besser gleich eine Gabel, die taugt, anstelle dem sinnlosen Flubberdings.


----------



## Pintie (11. November 2013)

oder wenns 180mm sein sollen:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29344_Idylle-SC-Federgabel-.html

oder 
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Federgabel-Modell-2013---Auslaufmodell-.html

in der 160mm klasse würde ich erst mal abwarten was die 2014er taugen. pike, manitou usw usw... und evtl 650B am VR als option sehen


----------



## scottfreakx (11. November 2013)

oder ne 170er lyrik .. notfalls kannst.ja noch ne dpa einheit reinklatschen


----------



## Hasifisch (11. November 2013)

Meine Lyrik wäre demnächst zu haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurelio (11. November 2013)

Die haben alle beide Übergewicht und die BOS ist preislich jenseits von Gut und Böse. Lyrik mit 170/180 wäre die einzige Option. Manitou und Formula schließe ich aus. Bleibt eigentlich nur die Pike mit 160mm und 650b Vorderrad.


----------



## scottfreakx (11. November 2013)

also ich glaub für parkaction im verbindung mit nem 190er hinterbau biste mit der lyric rc2 dh sa besser beraten als mit der pike..


----------



## rider1970 (11. November 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nein, die tauschen die Buchsen. Schon gehabt.
> Hol dir doch für 333.- ne neue schwarze und bau um (Berg-ab.de).
> Oder besser gleich eine Gabel, die taugt, anstelle dem sinnlosen Flubberdings.



Die Duro taugt durchaus,gibt sicher besseres,habe aber auch schon "schlechtere" gefahren (z.b. RS)


----------



## cxfahrer (11. November 2013)

Naja alles bei RS was nur R oder RC ist, ist nicht gross anders, da ist die Zugstufe auch bloss ne Nadel AFAIK.

FOX 36Float


----------



## rider1970 (11. November 2013)

Bei der float stimme ich zu,oder eine van rc2-wenns etwas schwerer sein darf


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. November 2013)

aurelio schrieb:


> Lyrik mit 170/180 wäre die einzige Option.



Funzt aber nur als Customgabel mit Domain-Casting, sonst ist bei 170 Schluss 
Sollten wir das nicht langsam aus der Galerie in den Setupthread verlegen 

Hier mal ein Bild mit Customlyrik in flatblack auf 170 mit eloxierter Wippe. Die wurde nichtmal gestrahlt, nur chemisch matt gebeizt und eloxiert. Daneben ne Lyrik in Glossblack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurelio (11. November 2013)

Das stimmt, die Galerie ist sicher nicht der richtige Ort für solche Diskussionen aber zum Verlagern ist es halt irgendwie auch schon zu spät. Park fahre ich höchstens 1,2 mal im Jahr. Trotzdem, eine Lyrik würde von der Funktion/Leistung sicherlich am besten passen. Dennoch liebäugele ich eher mit der Pike, auch wenn sie vielleicht nicht ganz die Leistung der Lyrik bringt ist sie einfach die leichtere, optisch hübschere Gabel. Noch dazu zukunftssicher, gerade im Fall eines Wiederverkaufs. Für eine neue Lyrik zahle ich ähnlich viel wie für die Pike. 

Die Lyrik in matt passt sehr gut ins Gesamtkonzept! Generell eins der schönsten ICBs finde ich.


----------



## bansaiman (12. November 2013)

aurelio schrieb:


> Das stimmt, die Galerie ist sicher nicht der richtige Ort für solche Diskussionen aber zum Verlagern ist es halt irgendwie auch schon zu spät. Park fahre ich höchstens 1,2 mal im Jahr. Trotzdem, eine Lyrik würde von der Funktion/Leistung sicherlich am besten passen. Dennoch liebäugele ich eher mit der Pike, auch wenn sie vielleicht nicht ganz die Leistung der Lyrik bringt ist sie einfach die leichtere, optisch hübschere Gabel. Noch dazu zukunftssicher, gerade im Fall eines Wiederverkaufs. Für eine neue Lyrik zahle ich ähnlich viel wie für die Pike.
> 
> Die Lyrik in matt passt sehr gut ins Gesamtkonzept! Generell eins der schönsten ICBs finde ich.





Hmmm, bei der Formula 35 kann ich´s verstehen, aber was hast du gegen die Mattoc, außer nix Wirksames ;-)
Wenn die keinen Murx in der Fertigung bauen, wird die Gabel locker das Niveau der Pike erreichen bei gleichem Gewicht und dazu günstiger (sie ist noch ncith einmal zu haben und du findest sie schon für 619 das wird dann schnell noch tiefer sein), und es gibt sie in rot, schwarz und weiß.
NAtürlich wird sich inder Praxis zeigen, ob die Theorievon der Hardware erfüllt wird. aber wenn, dann knallt´s


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. November 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Hmmm, bei der Formula 35 kann ich´s verstehen, aber was hast du gegen die Mattoc, außer nix Wirksames ;-)
> Wenn die keinen Murx in der Fertigung bauen, wird die Gabel locker das Niveau der Pike erreichen bei gleichem Gewicht und dazu günstiger (sie ist noch ncith einmal zu haben und du findest sie schon für 619 das wird dann schnell noch tiefer sein), und es gibt sie in rot, schwarz und weiß.
> NAtürlich wird sich inder Praxis zeigen, ob die Theorievon der Hardware erfüllt wird. aber wenn, dann knallt´s



War rot nicht irgendeine Superspecial-Teamversion oder so? Meine sowas gelesen zu haben.


----------



## bansaiman (12. November 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> War rot nicht irgendeine Superspecial-Teamversion oder so? Meine sowas gelesen zu haben.



ja,von wegen limitiert habe ich auch gelesen im Text.aber es steht allgemein schwarz,rot,weiß bei manitou und bei mcg parts ist sie auch schon gelistet


----------



## aurelio (12. November 2013)

Ich bin mir sicher das Manitou da was sehr ordentliches abliefern wird. Das Ausschlusskriterium ist hier schlicht die Optik. Mir hat die hinten liegende Brücke nie gefallen. Das mag oberflächlich sein, aber sowas ist mir halt auch wichtig. Der etwas günstigere Preis spielt für mich eher eine untergeordnete Rolle. An die Pike würde ich günstigst rankommen.


----------



## bansaiman (12. November 2013)

Kann ich verstehen,form follows function,aber wenns einem zu sehr gegen den strich geht,nimmt man alternativen wenn vorhanden 
An der manitou brücke scheiden sich die Geister.
Mir aber egal


----------



## Timsky (13. November 2013)

Noch mal ein Einwurf:
Könnte man eine Gabel nicht folieren?
Ist doch bei Autos groß im Trend und deutlich günstiger als lackieren. Technisch dürfte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## bansaiman (13. November 2013)

Timsky schrieb:


> Noch mal ein Einwurf:
> Könnte man eine Gabel nicht folieren?
> Ist doch bei Autos groß im Trend und deutlich günstiger als lackieren. Technisch dürfte das kein Problem sein.



ja ;-)


----------



## Timsky (13. November 2013)

Schon Erfahrungen gesammelt? Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## nino85 (13. November 2013)

Timsky schrieb:


> Schon Erfahrungen gesammelt? Würde mich auch interessieren.



Das Problem dürfte sein, dass man ja irgendwo den Stoß hinbekommen muss. Bei Autos ziehst du die Folie ja bis über eine Kante des zu folierenden Bauteils. Dahinter schneidet man dann ab.

Bei der Gabel musst du die Folie ja quasi um das Tauchrohr "rumwickeln" Man könnte höchstens über den Stoß ein Decal verkleben, so dass es nicht auffällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timsky (13. November 2013)

Jau, ist nachvollziehbar. 
Oder man klebt die Folie so, dass sich der Stoß an der Innenseite der Tauchrohre befindet.
Dürfte auch kaum auffallen, sofern sauber gearbeitet wurde.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. November 2013)

Dann musst du die Folie aber noch sauber unten übers Tauchrohr bekommen, oben bis zu den Dichtungen und last but not least die Brücke folieren. Ein Profi könnte das mit viel Verschnitt und Stoß an der Rückseite der Rohre vielleicht sogar hin bekommen.
Alle nicht Profis nehmen Plastidip sofern es wieder entfernbar sein soll und man die Matte Optik mag. Gibt's in schwarz, weiß, gelb, blau, braun, rot, grün, orange, neongelb, neongrün, neonblau, neonorange, neonpurple, gunmetalgrey (weiß aber nicht in wie fern das Metallic ist), glow in the dark (zumindest in UK) und Camo (zwei brauntöne und Oliv).
Das Zeug ist eine Art Gumibeschichtung und braucht im Grunde keine Vorbehandlung. Das aus UK/USA soll besser sein als das was man in D bekommt.
Bei der Verarbeitung ist nur zu beachten dass das Teil sauber ist und man bei Temperaturen möglichst >20° in sehr dünnen Schichten arbeitet. sonst neigt es zu Orangenhaut. Und die Gesamtschichtdicke sollte nicht zu dünn sein, sonst kann man es nicht vernünftig wieder abziehen.
Achja, es stinkt wie die Hölle, also besser nicht im ganz geschlossenen verweden, ich sprech da aus Erfahrung


----------



## aurelio (13. November 2013)

Mit Folie oder Plastidip fange ich da garnicht erst an. Es wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit eine Pike dran kommen. 

Hat jemand zufälligerweise eine Bezugsquelle für das 15mm Conversion Kit (Charger LRS) außer bei CRC ? In schwarz scheint es das wohl auch nicht zu geben


----------



## Daniel12 (13. November 2013)

aurelio schrieb:


> Mit Folie oder Plastidip fange ich da garnicht erst an. Es wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit eine Pike dran kommen.
> 
> Hat jemand zufälligerweise eine Bezugsquelle für das 15mm Conversion Kit (Charger LRS) außer bei CRC ? In schwarz scheint es das wohl auch nicht zu geben



jo ich hab das auch in rot gibt es z.B. bei gocycle


----------



## benzinkanister (13. November 2013)

Zum thema casting pulvern: ich hab ne ältere pike mit glasperlen gestrahlt und dann ohne buchsen auszubauen pulvern lassen. Ergebniss war optisch erste sahne und die buchsen hatten kein spiel und liefen noch geschmeidig weiter.

Gruß


----------



## cytrax (13. November 2013)

Welche Größe hatte denn das Strahlgut? Ich kann in der Arbeit auch perlstrahlen aber haben nur 50my Glassand da  und da darf auch leider nix anderes rein...


----------



## benzinkanister (13. November 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> Welche Größe hatte denn das Strahlgut? Ich kann in der Arbeit auch perlstrahlen aber haben nur 50my Glassand da  und da darf auch leider nix anderes rein...



puh das weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. ich kann nur sagen dass das eine schweine arbeit war die beschichtung da runter zu bekommen. da hat rock shox gute arbeit geleistet 

hier mal ein bildchen:





und um beim thema galerie zu bleiben hier mein icb mit einfach-antrieb und 11-42 Kassette


----------



## Hasifisch (14. November 2013)

Die letzten Bilder meiner Trailrakete in dieser Ausbaustufe vor dem winterlichen Abtakeln:


----------



## cytrax (14. November 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> puh das weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. ich kann nur sagen dass das eine schweine arbeit war die beschichtung da runter zu bekommen. da hat rock shox gute arbeit geleistet



Okay sieht auch nach recht feinem aus. Dann kann ich mir schon vorstellen dass es ne Sau Arbeit war  

Aber das Ergebnis is echt klasse geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scottfreakx (14. November 2013)

@benzinkanister : weil ich ich ihn grad bei dir sehe, geht der xfusion hlr air im icb nu oder eher nicht ?


----------



## bansaiman (14. November 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> puh das weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. ich kann nur sagen dass das eine schweine arbeit war die beschichtung da runter zu bekommen. da hat rock shox gute arbeit geleistet
> 
> hier mal ein bildchen:
> 
> ...



Ist das das saint schaltwerk?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. November 2013)

@Hasifisch: ihr habt merkwürdige Geister im Schloss WR


----------



## benzinkanister (14. November 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Ist das das saint schaltwerk?



Ne, ein "kurzes" XT


----------



## Pintie (14. November 2013)

sehr geile Bilder Hasifisch...
nur wer tut sich ne Eos M an ?


----------



## Hasifisch (14. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> sehr geile Bilder Hasifisch...
> nur wer tut sich ne Eos M an ?



Danke... 
Die M ist eine geile Kamera - du weißt ja, traue nicht allem, was in Foren behauptet wird... 
Hintergrund ist auch, das sie demnächst auf einem Hexacopter zum Einsatz kommt. Der ist zwar fett, aber jedes Gramm geht in die Flugzeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (14. November 2013)

hab mit der M auch mal gespielt.... mich hat der AF genervt. FÃ¼r bilder wie oben ist das ja egal. 
Aber wenn man 7d AF gewÃ¶hnt ist denkt man da ist was kaputt. 

Hab mir jetzt fÃ¼rs MTBen eine 100d geholt. (gibts ja mit 18-55 STM gerade fÃ¼r 395â¬). noch das 40er STM mit und man hat auch was kleines.


Aber was Gewicht angeht die die M natÃ¼rlich top. 

Diese copter vermehren sich auch ganz schÃ¶n. Sehe die immer Ã¶fter. Teils mit Ã¼ber 1kg Kameras dran.


----------



## bansaiman (14. November 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Ne, ein "kurzes" XT



nochmal ich ;-)
hatte nach Zahnzahl vorne vergessen zu fragen.
Vergiss das mit dem schaltwerk,sah auf einem Bild wegen der perspektive kürzer aus ;-)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. November 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Der ist zwar fett, aber jedes Gramm geht in die Flugzeit.



Na dann mal schön fliegen üben, wobei, die Dinger machen ja eh fast alles alleine...
Aber nicht vergessen, ne Modellflugversicherung abzuschließen, und schauen dass das Gewicht unter 5kg bleibt. Und wenn es FPV (also Brille statt Monitor) werden soll gilt es nicht mehr als Modellflieger.  
Nur so ein Einwurf zur deutschen Rechtslage in der Modellfliegerei


----------



## Hasifisch (14. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> hab mit der M auch mal gespielt.... mich hat der AF genervt...



Der AF ist mit 2.02er FW absolut okay, solange das Licht einigermaßen ist. Jedenfalls in dem Rahmen, den man von einer Spiegellosen erwarten kann. Aber den AF brauche ich an dem Teil auch eher selten.



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Na dann mal schön fliegen üben, wobei, die Dinger machen ja eh fast alles alleine...



Ganz großer Irrtum! 
Bis das so aussieht und die Dinger ruhig und elegant schweben, musst du ganz viel kalibrieren, einstellen und üben. Schon wenn du ein anderes Objektiv an die Kamera machst, heißt es neu kalibrieren...
Vergleich so ein großen HExacopter nicht mit den kleinen Smartphone-Coptern, das ist was ganz anderes. Meiner kann in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe 2kg schleppen, da ginge auch noch deutlich mehr.
Und rechtlich mach dir kein Kopp, ab dem nächsten Jahr mache ich das als Dienstleitung und bin gut informiert und abgesichert... 
Aber jetzt genug OT!


----------



## Pintie (14. November 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Und rechtlich mach dir kein Kopp, ab dem nächsten Jahr mache ich das als Dienstleitung und bin gut informiert und abgesichert...




Ah bist jetzt doch zur NSA? 

Sehe schon, ich muss mir den Brocken nächsten Sommer auch mal ansehen. Dann komm ich vorbei und du kannst mir die Flugdinger auch mal zeigen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. November 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ganz großer Irrtum!
> Bis das so aussieht und die Dinger ruhig und elegant schweben, musst du ganz viel kalibrieren, einstellen und üben. Schon wenn du ein anderes Objektiv an die Kamera machst, heißt es neu kalibrieren...
> Vergleich so ein großen HExacopter nicht mit den kleinen Smartphone-Coptern, das ist was ganz anderes. Meiner kann in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe 2kg schleppen, da ginge auch noch deutlich mehr.
> Und rechtlich mach dir kein Kopp, ab dem nächsten Jahr mache ich das als Dienstleitung und bin gut informiert und abgesichert...
> Aber jetzt genug OT!



Ich hab das mit Heli/Quadro fliegen verglichen, und in dem vergleich machen die das meiste alleine wenn die gut klaibriert sind


----------



## Hasifisch (14. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Ah bist jetzt doch zur NSA?
> 
> Sehe schon, ich muss mir den Brocken nächsten Sommer auch mal ansehen. Dann komm ich vorbei und du kannst mir die Flugdinger auch mal zeigen.



Hoffe ja auf ICB Action mit dem Teil nächstes Jahr...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. November 2013)

Willst du damit in erster Linie fotografieren oder filmen?


----------



## Pintie (14. November 2013)

vielleicht gibts die bald günstig...






zum Filmen auf den Trails über der Baumgrenze ?


----------



## Eisbein (14. November 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hoffe ja auf ICB Action mit dem Teil nächstes Jahr...



Fühl dich in innsbruck eingeladen. hier macht das auch sinn, im harz gibts ja viel zu viel wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (14. November 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Willst du damit in erster Linie fotografieren oder filmen?



Fotos von Immobilien etc. Oder ausgefallene Sachen - da gibts es schon reichlich Ideen... 



Eisbein schrieb:


> Fühl dich in innsbruck eingeladen. hier macht das auch sinn, im harz gibts ja viel zu viel wald


----------



## benzinkanister (15. November 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> nochmal ich ;-)
> hatte nach Zahnzahl vorne vergessen zu fragen.
> Vergiss das mit dem schaltwerk,sah auf einem Bild wegen der perspektive kürzer aus ;-)



30 Zähne Wolftooth


----------



## obolator (17. November 2013)

So, hier mein ICB nach der zweiten Ausfahrt. Die blauen Parts sind noch aus dem alten Bike. Werden im laufe der Zeit noch ersetzt. Aber die Hauptsache istja das es fährt. UNd das tut es mal richtig gut!


----------



## obolator (17. November 2013)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## obolator (17. November 2013)

schwere Geburt...


----------



## rider1970 (17. November 2013)

gefällt
Fehlen dir die Ltg-halter für die Variostütze am Or?


----------



## obolator (17. November 2013)

Ja,  hab den Rahmen im Binnenmarkt geschossen.  Die waren nicht dabei!


----------



## janifabi (20. November 2013)

hier ein Bild meiner Ausfahrt an den Bischofsfelsen Donautal vom We.


----------



## Pintie (20. November 2013)

hast einen für dich recht kleinen Rahmen genommen oder?
Sattelstütze ganz schön weit draußen und auch lenker recht hoch...

bringt das schutzblech hinten was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janifabi (20. November 2013)

M Rahmen, bin 179 mit 84 SL.
Sattelstütze ne Reverb 125.
Passt eigentlich super.

nur die Front ist mir (wie so manch anderem auch) a bissale zu nieder.

Gruß
Eugen


----------



## rider1970 (20. November 2013)

Ging mir ähnlich mit der tiefen front,habe auch einen Lenker mit mehr Rise montiert...
Schönes Bild und interessanter Hintergrund


----------



## ravenkiller (21. November 2013)

bla


----------



## nino85 (26. November 2013)

ravenkiller schrieb:


> Rahmen XL
> Vorbau 50mm
> 2 x 9 - 11 bis 34
> Fox 36 Talas RC 2 Fit
> ...



Passt das, wenn die Gabel vorne komplett einfedert? Ein Durchschlag mit anschließendem Kontakt des Reifens zur Gabelkrone (und daraus folgender Vollbremsung vorne) könnte ziemlich schmerzhaft werden.


----------



## ravenkiller (26. November 2013)

?


----------



## Pintie (26. November 2013)

und dann mach das mal mit 650B laufrad in der 26er Gabel.....

ach wobei ... probiers lieber beim fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenkiller (26. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> und dann mach das mal mit 650B laufrad in der 26er Gabel.....
> 
> ach wobei ... probiers lieber beim fahren....




!


----------



## Kharne (26. November 2013)

Du machst bei nem Durchschlag nen Abgang in hohem Bogen. 

PS: Wieviel wiegst du? Über 80 Kilo? Dann brechen dir vorher die Felgen.


----------



## Pintie (26. November 2013)

ich hab 100 kg. da bricht sicher keine Felge. 
aber das VR wird blockieren. 
bei pinkbike gabs freiwillige die das im Video schön zeigen


----------



## ravenkiller (26. November 2013)

...


----------



## Kharne (26. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ich hab 100 kg. da bricht sicher keine Felge.



Geht eher um die Felgenwahl allgemein


----------



## ravenkiller (26. November 2013)

..?


----------



## cxfahrer (26. November 2013)

Also soweit ich gelesen hab gehen alle FOX bis inkl 2012, so auch meine. 
Ich habe es noch nicht probiert, aber mein Zeigefinger geht zwischen Casting und 2.7er Reifen.
2.7er 650b kenne ich nicht...2.4 sollte gehen.


----------



## Pintie (26. November 2013)

Man sollte bedenken das Reifen sehr unterschiedlich ausfallen. 

gibt 26" Reifen mit mehr Durchmesser als 650B reifen.... 

Aber wenn man einen dicken 650B nimmt (soweit es die bisher gibt....) dann hat man bei fast allen 26" Gabeln ein Problem wenn man den Federweg nutzt. 
bei manchen sogar schon vorher am Casting.

Und wofür hab ich eine 170mm Gabel wenn ich nur 140 verwende?

Meine Lyrik z.b. bekomme ich zwar selten, aber doch ab und zu mal auf block. sprich der rote gummiring ist oben am Anschlag. 
Für mich auch das einzig sinnvolle Setup wenn das so ist.


----------



## ravenkiller (26. November 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Also soweit ich gelesen hab gehen alle FOX bis inkl 2012, so auch meine.
> Ich habe es noch nicht probiert, aber mein Zeigefinger geht zwischen Casting und 2.7er Reifen.
> 2.7er 650b kenne ich nicht...2.4 sollte gehen.



...


----------



## Pintie (26. November 2013)

ich hatte im Speziellen über einen Tour 650B LRS im ICB nachgedacht.
hatte dafür mal ein 650B conti MK II 2,4 in die Lyrik gebaut.
am Castin kein Problem, würde die ganz einfedern schaut es aus wie auf dem Bild oben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenkiller (26. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ich hatte im Speziellen über einen Tour 650B LRS im ICB nachgedacht.
> hatte dafür mal ein 650B conti MK II 2,4 in die Lyrik gebaut.
> am Castin kein Problem, würde die ganz einfedern schaut es aus wie auf dem Bild oben...



..?


----------



## Pintie (26. November 2013)

Fox ist für mich keine Option 
da kommt vorher manitou, suntour, x fusion, DVO, bos in etwa der Reihenfolge.

und noch eher eine 650B gabel wie die Pike....

die durolux soll ja für 650B auch ganz gut sein... übrigens für 300 für einen Bruchteil einer Fox zu haben 
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=8210


----------



## LB Jörg (26. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Fox ist für mich keine Option
> da kommt vorher manitou, suntour, x fusion, DVO, bos in etwa der Reihenfolge.
> ]



Hehe...die 2002er Sherman müßte ansich 650b Kompatibel sein Wenn ich eines dieser Pseudomountainbikerlaufräder daheim hätte würd ichs doch glatt mal ausprobieren

G.


----------



## Pintie (26. November 2013)

hab mazoochi vergessen  
und wenn die dann alle nix für mich haben schau ich bei fox rein. ....

... und kauf mir ein Fat bike mit Starrgabel


----------



## ravenkiller (26. November 2013)

!


----------



## ravenkiller (26. November 2013)

.


----------



## Hasifisch (26. November 2013)

ravenkiller schrieb:


> ...
> 2.35 MAXXIS Ardent...



Gibt es nicht. Und den 2.25 will ich am Enduro ums Verrecken nicht vorn fahren, obwohl ich den Ardent ab 2.4er sehr schätze. Der ist aber ein anderes Kaliber als der eher für etwas robuster fahrender XCler gebaute 2.25er - den fahre ich am Enduro bei trockenen Trails nur mal hinten.
Insofern probiere mal einen 27.5er/2.4er Ardent in der Fox - das 650B XC-Reifen durchpassen, ist jetzt im Kontext "ICB" m.E. nicht so interessant...


----------



## ravenkiller (26. November 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht. Und den 2.25 will ich am Enduro ums Verrecken nicht vorn fahren, obwohl ich den Ardent ab 2.4er sehr schätze. Der ist aber ein anderes Kaliber als der eher für etwas robuster fahrender XCler gebaute 2.25er - den fahre ich am Enduro bei trockenen Trails nur mal hinten.
> Insofern probiere mal einen 27.5er/2.4er Ardent in der Fox - das 650B XC-Reifen durchpassen, ist jetzt im Kontext "ICB" m.E. nicht so interessant...



...na dann halt ich mein Maul und geh lieber fahren.


----------



## Kharne (27. November 2013)

Dann zieh mal ne 2,4er Rubber Queen drauf. Die baut in 26" schön höher als mancher 650B Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (27. November 2013)

Irgendwo hab ich mal was von Galerie gelesen


----------



## wanderer1219 (27. November 2013)

War ein anderer Thread. Lies doch mal in der Überschrift.
Da steht nicht G-A-L-E-R-I-E sonder G-E-L-A-B-E-R ;-)

klingt recht ähnlich und wird deshalb oft verwechselt.


----------



## bansaiman (27. November 2013)

Oh,jetzt hätte ich doch fast ein Bild eingestellt ;-)


----------



## loti (27. November 2013)

Na, 
da stell ich mal drei Bilder ein, damit man was zu kritisieren hat.
1. Bild - noch clean
2. Bild - Winterausstattung, mit anderem Sattel
3. Bild- nach den ersten Touren zum Glück noch ohne Schmodder
loti


----------



## Pintie (27. November 2013)

Klickpedal im winter.... Was für schuhe?

Blaue Felgen find ich gut. passen wirklich gut zur wippe usw.

Aber bitte.... Flaschenhalter? ISt da blei für Schwerpunkt drin oder nur zum Eiswürfel machen im Winter?

Und mal abgesehen davon ob man so ein Schutzblech hinten braucht... Wenn das HR einfedert macht das Geräusche....


----------



## darkJST (27. November 2013)

Was ich auch immer nicht verstehe sind die fehlenden Schnellspanner am Sitzrohr, ich brauch den selbst mit Reverb, da komm ich locker nochmal fünf cm mehr runter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2013)

loti schrieb:


> Na,
> da stell ich mal drei Bilder ein, damit man was zu kritisieren hat.
> 1. Bild - noch clean
> 2. Bild - Winterausstattung, mit anderem Sattel
> ...



Hat der Sattel in Bild 2 wohl eine Heizspirale eingebaut

G.


----------



## loti (28. November 2013)

So, dann mal meine Antworten.
Vorneweg - ich habe mir nur den Rahmen gekauft und speziell für das Rad Gabel und Laufradsatz angeschafft, der Rest ist aus meinem Ersatzteillager.
Es kommt auch noch eine Rockshox Reverb dran, die ist leider defekt und wird gerade repariert. Wie tief der Sattel herunter muß, werde ich dann testen. Momentan reicht es  mir in meiner Region Odenwald/Spessart/Taunus auch so. Ich bin Tourenfahrer (sieht man an den Umbauten  und fahre normalerweise  nicht im Bikepark).
_Clickpedal im winter.... Was für schuhe?_
Ich fahre seit fast 20 Jahren an allen meinen Rädern Clickies und komme damit sehr gut zurecht. Im Winter fahre ich normalerweise den Northwave Celsisus-Schuh.
_Blaue Felgen find ich gut. passen wirklich gut zur wippe usw._
Ja, ein bischen Style muß sein.
_Aber bitte.... Flaschenhalter? ISt da blei für Schwerpunkt drin oder nur zum Eiswürfel machen im Winter?_
Wie gesagt - ich bin Tourenfahrer und fahre öfter Touren von 8-10 Std. Fahrzeit. Ich gehöre auch zu der Spezies, die im Rucksack eine halbe Werkstatt mitschleppen. Da ich viele Touren mit Gruppen mache, ist dies auch notwendig. Ich habe jedes Jahr unzählige Platten, gerissene Ketten, abgerissene Schaltwerk usw. bei meinen Touren.
Da wird der Rucksack ganz schön schwer, deshalb fülle ich die Trinkblase entweder gar nicht oder nur teilweise. Der Rest kommt in die Trinkflasche.
Im Winter ist es eine Thermoflasche - bis Minus 10 Grad auch nach 4 Stunden keine Eiswürfel.
_Und mal abgesehen davon ob man so ein Schutzblech hinten braucht... Wenn das HR einfedert macht das Geräusche.._
Tja über das Schutzblech lässt sich streiten. Ich werde noch ein anderes testen, dass keine Kollisionsgefahr mit dem Hinterbau hat.
Aber ein Schutzblech muss sein. Meine Frau hat mir schon angedroht, wenn ich mich weiterhin so zusaue, muss ich selber waschen, da brauche ich schon Gegenargumente.
_Hat der Sattel in Bild 2 wohl eine Heizspirale eingebaut_
Sieht fast so aus.  Normalerweise fahre ich auf meinen Rädern Selle Italia SLR-Sättel. Die mag mein Po auch noch nach 200 km. Sie haben am MTB nur den Nachteil, dass sich nach einigen Schlammfahrten die Satteldecke löst. Damit ich nicht jedes Jahr einen neuen Sattel kaufen muß, habe ich diesen älteren Selle Italia  Yutaak verbaut. Mal sehen wie lange er hält.
loti


----------



## cxfahrer (28. November 2013)

Rahmengrösse? Schrittlänge? 

Ich finde ja, es sieht mit dem langen Vorbau und der langen Stütze aus, als wenn es zu klein wäre.

Den Klimbim find ich nicht schlimm. Aber geht der Flaschenhalter nicht kaputt, wenn man mal über einen Stein oder Baum fährt?


----------



## knuspi (28. November 2013)

Ich finde, dass die Position für den Flaschenhalter wirklich ungünstig ist. Ich hatte vor dem ICB an meinem XC-Bike auch immer einen Flaschenhalter dran und nur für lange Touren die Trinkblase gefüllt. Seit dem ICB fahre ich nur noch mit Trinkblase. Bekommt die Flasche nicht so den kompletten Dreck ab, der vom Vorderrad hochgewirbelt wird?

Die Stütze sieht auf dem ersten Bild wirklich sehr lang aus, auf dem dritten sieht es wieder passender aus. Liegt es vielleicht nur an der Perspektive?

Und zuletzt: Fährst du mit dem ICB wirklich Touren um die 200 km? Respekt!  Meine längste war bisher ca. 70km.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. November 2013)

loti schrieb:


> _Hat der Sattel in Bild 2 wohl eine Heizspirale eingebaut_
> Sieht fast so aus.  Normalerweise fahre ich auf meinen Rädern Selle Italia SLR-Sättel. Die mag mein Po auch noch nach 200 km. Sie haben am MTB nur den Nachteil, dass sich nach einigen Schlammfahrten die Satteldecke löst. Damit ich nicht jedes Jahr einen neuen Sattel kaufen muß, habe ich diesen älteren Selle Italia  Yutaak verbaut. Mal sehen wie lange er hält.
> loti



Bester Sattel der Welt. Hab ich auch auf meinen 3 Hauptstützen drauf Aber das Problem hatte ich noch net und auf einem der Sättel hatte es schon unzählige Schlammschichten festgepresst.

G.


----------



## arghlol (28. November 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich finde ja, es sieht mit dem langen Vorbau und der langen Stütze aus, als wenn es zu klein wäre.



Auf dem letzten Bild sieht die Sattelstütze doch vollkommen normal aus. Zumindest für mich


----------



## Hasifisch (28. November 2013)

ravenkiller schrieb:


> ...
> Tja und was du fahren willst oder nicht ist doch für mein Rad nicht relevant...oder?



Ist klar, aber beim XC-Reifen im ICB muss ich irgendwie zwangsweise frotzeln... 



Hasifisch schrieb:


> ...das 650B XC-Reifen durchpassen, ist jetzt im Kontext "ICB" m.E. nicht so interessant...



EDIT
Um es klar zu stellen: aus meiner Sicht ist der Ardent in 2.25 am ICB vorn völlig fehl am Platz, das geht einfach nicht zusammen. Es ist meine persönliche Meinung und ich hatte nicht die Absicht, mich da irgendwie "lustig zu machen"...es möge jeder fahren, was er mag.


----------



## Eisbein (29. November 2013)

night-snow-ride:
#handybild


----------



## benzinkanister (29. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ich hatte im Speziellen über einen Tour 650B LRS im ICB nachgedacht.
> hatte dafür mal ein 650B conti MK II 2,4 in die Lyrik gebaut.
> am Castin kein Problem, würde die ganz einfedern schaut es aus wie auf dem Bild oben...



die aktuelle 26" vengeance ist 650B tauglich auch mit dickeren schlappen laut reset-racing. habs aber selbst noch nicht ausprobiert...


----------



## ravenkiller (29. November 2013)

...da bleib mir nur der pure Neid, will auch mal wieder Frischschneesurfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (30. November 2013)

War gut festgetreten. Wenn frischschnee, damm bevorzuge ich doch eindeutig die ski. Fahrrad im winter ist einfach komisch.


----------



## [email protected] (2. Dezember 2013)

Kein ICB aber ein Carver 







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## PiR4Te (2. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

weiss zufällig jemand welche Gabel-Schaftlänge ich mindestens für den ICB (Größe M) Rahmen  benötige??

MfG


----------



## Pintie (2. Dezember 2013)

also 115+vorbau + spacer


----------



## PiR4Te (2. Dezember 2013)

Danke, dann ist man wohl ohne Spacer und mit Syntace Megaforcer bei ca 165mmm inkl Steuersatz (10mm geschätzt)


----------



## knuspi (3. Dezember 2013)

Da das ja hier eine GALERIE ist, hier mal wieder was von meiner gestrigen Feierabendrunde.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Dezember 2013)

Das ist ja so sauber 
Meins sah Sonntag so aus als würde ihm Fell wachsen weil im Schlamm jede Menge Lärchen- und Fichtennadeln klebten


----------



## Pintie (3. Dezember 2013)

Meins war Weiß 
Schnee ftw


----------



## f4lkon (3. Dezember 2013)

Oh diese Fichtennadeln sind fies, besonders weil die sich tief ins Tretlager, Schaltwerk fressen. Am Unterrohr schauen die aber gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (3. Dezember 2013)

Das war noch am Anfang der Tour  Am Ende hat man leider nicht mehr viel blau gesehen.

Die Nadeln sind echt fieß. Hatte letztens so viel Nadeln und Dreck zwischen Umwerfer und Reifen, dass sich das Rad nur noch wiederwillig bewegt hat.... Da setzt sich das ICB wirklich schnell zu bei der aktuellen Wetterlage.


----------



## -Wally- (3. Dezember 2013)

Nach dem Nightride gestern Abend ist mein blau auch eher einem schwarz/braun gewichen...




knuspi schrieb:


> Da setzt sich das ICB wirklich schnell zu bei der aktuellen Wetterlage.



An sich finde ich aber, dass gerade das ICB ein recht schlammfreundlicher Rahmen ist. Es finden sich wenig Taschen oder andere Formen wo sich übermäßig viel Dreck sammelt, da hatte ich schon ganz andere Bikes.
An sich also recht Pflegeleicht wie ich finde.
Ich stell die Tage auch mal wieder ein Bild rein, nachdem mein ICB nun vom Anfangs vermutlich schwersten des Forums, den Weg zum Normalgewicht gefunden hat.


----------



## Pintie (3. Dezember 2013)

Mal ein kleiner Tuning Tipp...

die Kappe mit Gopro halterung für alle die ihr GPS / Lampe / Gopro nicht am Lenker haben wollen....


----------



## scottfreakx (3. Dezember 2013)

wo gibts das? wo steckt da die ahead schraube?


----------



## Pintie (3. Dezember 2013)

http://dx.com/p/universal-aluminum-...er-w-screw-for-gopro-hd-hero-3-2-1-red-230417

5â¬ war nach 8 tagen da...


die garmin halterung ist 3d druck


ich weiÃ shcon Galerie und so... aber passt gerade...

hat mal jemand probiert ob die syntace megaspacer beim tange Steuersatz funktionieren?

Also die:









finde das die serien dinger zu dÃ¼nn sind und kacke aussehen


----------



## f4lkon (3. Dezember 2013)

Ah nice hab mir das Teil jetzt mal bestellt. Ich wär ja für so einen Drohnen Lieferservice seitens DX, wallbuys etc.. Die könnten das ja auch noch sinnvoll verbinden und dabei den BND oder ein paar Firmen abschnorcheln.
http://dx.com/p/miniisw-m-bh-alumin...-long-screw-for-gopro-hero-3-2-1-black-236700


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (3. Dezember 2013)

denke die Reichweite der Drohne könnte ein Problem werden.

für die Gopro braucht man übrigens noch eine verlängerung sonst filmt man den Lenker mit


----------



## DerBresi (6. Dezember 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> hat mal jemand probiert ob die syntace megaspacer beim tange Steuersatz funktionieren?
> 
> finde das die serien dinger zu dünn sind und kacke aussehen




ich habe diese drauf und die tuns

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k438/a3724/h-a-t-spacer-1-1-8-3er-set-5-10-20-mm.html?mfid=93

gruß


----------



## nino85 (9. Dezember 2013)

War einen (zugegeben farblich nicht optimal passenden, aber sehr bequemen 611er sqlab probefahren) 

Leider hatte ich nur eine Kartoffel-Kamera dabei. Und den orangen Lenker sieht man leider auch nicht.


----------



## aurelio (10. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal ein aktuelles Foto mit Winterreifen und Pike. In Kürze kommt noch ein höherer Lenker dran...


----------



## knuspi (10. Dezember 2013)

Sieht schick aus mit der Pike!  Was sind das für Reifen?

Hast du auch noch ein Foto von schräg vorne oder von der Seite?


----------



## f4lkon (10. Dezember 2013)

Nice!! Hast du die Wippe + Ausfallenden getauscht oder selber bearbeitet?


----------



## Chris0711 (10. Dezember 2013)

Schick.
Ist das eine 650B Pike SA mit 26" Laufrädern?
Und wie findest du sie im ICB?


----------



## aurelio (10. Dezember 2013)

Danke fürs Feedback. 

Reifen aktuell: Vorne Baron 2,5 hinten Onza 2,4

Foto von der Seite:





Wippe und Ausfaller wurden professionell mit der Sprühdose gelackt. Sollte eigentlich im Winter gepulvert werden. Allerdings hält der Sprühdosenlack erstaunlich gut und sieht schön aus...

Pike ist eine 650B SA mit 26" LRS. Die Dämpfung der Pike arbeitet einfach um Welten besser und effizienter als die der Durolux mit 180mm, die davor drin war. Wäre ja auch schlimm wenn sich da nichts tut bei so einer Investition


----------



## konsti-d (11. Dezember 2013)

Farblich eins der schönsten ICBs in meinen Augen. Kein bunter Elox-Kram


----------



## Pintie (11. Dezember 2013)

aurelio schrieb:


> Reifen aktuell: Vorne Baron 2,5 hinten Onza 2,4



Bei mir auch  bekomme aber heute den conti mud king 2,3 als HR. dann kommt man hofentlich auch im schnee wieder vorwärts.

Hatte den auch schon kurz mal drin. da ist dann gar nicht mal mehr so viel luft zur verbindung der Sitzstreben. bau ganz schön hoch. 




konsti-d schrieb:


> Farblich eins der schönsten ICBs in meinen Augen. Kein bunter Elox-Kram






meins ICB ist ja blau / schwarz und bekommt gerade paar rote mini  flecken 

bin mal doch wieder auf 180 hinten gegangen. bringt mal eben 70g. war überrascht das das so viel ausmacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (11. Dezember 2013)

Na dann passt es ja auch zur aheadkappe in der ersten Sekunde dachte ich du hättest dich im Speichen-flechten versucht.


----------



## Pintie (11. Dezember 2013)

mit den sun LRS schon öfter ja... aber die Speichen tausche ich dann immer...


----------



## konsti-d (11. Dezember 2013)

Dein Rad hat halt viel Elox-Blau und dann auch noch ein wenig rot. Mir zu bunt.
Das schwarze ICB03 2014 find ich ja auch farblich sehr gut, wenn die meisten Schriftzüge entfernt werden.

Geschmacksache wie immer. In der Regel reichen mir die bunten Einstellhebel der Federelemente locker aus. 
Ausnahmen gibt´s immer.


----------



## aurelio (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich dachte auch erst an Wurzelspeichen 

Das mit den Reifen ist echt so eine Sache. Das Fahrwerk verlangt nun schon nach ordentlichen, leistungsfähigen Reifen. Die MK2 / XK Kombi ist zwar schön schnell bergauf, aber das wars dann auch schon...

Dennoch finde ich das der 2,5er Baron nicht unglaublich viel mehr Grip bietet als der 2,3er. Man kann halt weniger Druck fahren. Da finde ich macht der Vorteil der höheren Dämpfungseigenschaften mehr aus. Gibt einfach ein stabileres Gefühl.

Wie gesagt, Optik ist immer Geschmackssache. Ich mag es einfach so dezent wie möglich. Rahmen schwarz wäre mir dann aber doch wieder zu stealth...


----------



## Pintie (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich finde das schwarze auch top. 
Decal und aufkleber mag ich generell nicht und wird soweit möglich entfernt.

mein blaues ist ja sonst schwarz und hat jetzt halt paar kleine rote flecken.

Reifen hab ich jetzt VR 2,5er baron und hinten den mud king 2,3 drauf. (sind übrigens praktisch gleich breit...).

im sommer kommt neuer LRS (vielleicht rote naben ?  wobei hinten wohl die dt 240s sp CL kommt)

und dann wird der charger pro der touren mit viel hm oder der "ich bin nicht fit genug" LRS. da kommen dann vorne und hinten MK II 2,4 protection drauf.


----------



## rider1970 (11. Dezember 2013)

und dann wird der charger pro der touren mit viel hm oder der "ich bin  nicht fit genug" LRS. da kommen dann vorne und hinten MK II 2,4  protection drauf.

Und ich dachte, den kloppst du in die Tonne-oder jemanden um die Ohren


----------



## Pintie (11. Dezember 2013)

hab jetzt immer ersatzspeichen dabei 

und da man nix dafür bekommt muss der als leichtbau erhalten.

wenn ich den als solchen deklariere darf der auch beulenpest haben


----------



## bansaiman (11. Dezember 2013)

Kinners! rahmen-, Design- und farbbelange hier;Reifen- Diskussionen etc. im Fahrtechnik Setup thread ;-)


----------



## konsti-d (12. Dezember 2013)

@Merlin7: das was ich da von deinem Rad seh ist auch richtig geil. Nur das Rot mag ich nicht 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1525849?in=set
Die Shimano Scheiben sehen so gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir war am Freitag schon Weihnachten 
Vorläufiger Aufbau mit:





-222mm X-Fusion DH1 (wird ungefähr im Frühjahr gegen 216mm Vivid Air getauscht) 880g mit Feder
-XT Trigger, Schaltwerk und Bremse hinten
-150mm Reverb Stealth
-Bremse wird auch hinten noch gegen eine Elixir 9 Carbon getauscht
-VR: DT 440FR/6.1D, bald 6 Jahre alt , 1090g
-HR: Bitex MTR, CN424 Messerspeichen, Spank Subrosa Evo30, 988g
-Sitzstrebenschutz: Car-Wrapping-Folie (mehrlagig)
-Reifen: X-Tension Xarantula 2,5", ca.750g, früher oder später Baron Tubeless zumindest vorn; hinten evtl. etwas leichter rollendes
-30mm Megaforce 2
-800mm Nukeproof Warhead mit 20mm rise
-YT 2011 Ltd. Sattel (260g; wieviel wiegt eigentlich der Sattel, den Carver verbaut hatte?)
-Wellgo MG1 mit 366g, flachere und noch leichtere Pedale sind geplant
-rein rechnerisch ca.15Kilo
Schwerpunkt steht unten rechts in der Ecke auf der Felge und dem Reifen...


----------



## rider1970 (23. Dezember 2013)

Gefällt
Ordentlich robuster Aufbau Rahmengrösse S ?
Nur die 15kg mag ich nicht so recht glauben,aber Gewicht wird eh überbewertet


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Dezember 2013)

Rahmengröße M.
Das Gewicht kann auch nur grob stimmen. Ich habe die Herstellerangabe von 13,8Kg ohne Pedale als Ausgangswert genommen und die Differenzen zur Originalausstattung gegengerechnet. 
Aber du hast auch Recht: Das Rad geht so gut bergauf, dass mir ziemlich egal ist, was die Waage anzeigt.


----------



## arghlol (23. Dezember 2013)

Hier ein Bild, dass vor ein paar Wochen entstanden ist:





Das Kettenblatt war mit 30 Zähnen leider nicht in schwarz lieferbar.
Der Kabelsalat ist aufgeräumt, eine neue Kurbel ist dran, außerdem ist es für das Mirfe-Ritzel vorbereitet.
Letzteres ist inzwischen angekommen:





Läuft ganz ordentlich beim Schalten. Nur der Sprung vom 15er auf das 19er braucht etwas mehr Druck.
Da muss ich nochmal schauen, ob ich das optimieren kann.


----------



## rider1970 (23. Dezember 2013)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Rahmengröße M.
> Das Gewicht kann auch nur grob stimmen. Ich habe die Herstellerangabe von 13,8Kg ohne Pedale als Ausgangswert genommen und die Differenzen zur Originalausstattung gegengerechnet.
> Aber du hast auch Recht: Das Rad geht so gut bergauf, dass mir ziemlich egal ist, was die Waage anzeigt.



Sehe ich genauso mit den Bergaufeigenschaften.
Wie läuft der Hinterbau mit dem x-fusion?
Sieht auf jeden Fall schön fett aus mit dem Coil


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Dezember 2013)

Das kann ich nach bisher nur einer 4-Stunden-Tour noch nicht wirklich beurteilen. Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einem wirklich guten Setup und musste auch auf andere Dinge wie Geo und Reifen achten. Aber ich kann schon sagen, dass die Gabel mir bisher noch größere Probleme bereitet, als der Hinterbau.

Edit: Im Vergleich zu meinem Tues mit 888 RC3 Evo und Roco WC saugt sich das ICB deutlich weniger am Boden fest, ist dafür aber sprungfreudiger. Genau das wollte ich haben und es funktioniert so gut, dass ich auf der Tour 2x fast aus der nächsten Kurve geflogen bin, weil ich bei den kleinen Sprüngen davor viel weiter gesprungen bin, als vom Tues gewohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (1. Januar 2014)

Das könnte ja auch etwas am Gewicht liegen....


----------



## masterdOX (6. Januar 2014)

osarias schrieb:


> ICB kuscheln an der MEGA,...


tolle Fotos, sondern auch schön Komplimente Fahrrad ....
aber ein Kuriosum .... wo hast du das carver Abziehbild  zu bekommen?

Gruß


----------



## captain_j (6. Januar 2014)

Wünsch euch allen eine schöne Saison 2014....


----------



## f4lkon (6. Januar 2014)

Weiße Pike hat was. Die schwarzen Standrohre sind einfach immer wieder schön anzuschauen.

Ach ich kann mich momentan schwer zw. Pike und Mattoc entscheiden. Wenn ich doch einfach nur nach der Optik gehen könnte, dann würde ich sofort die Pike nehmen


----------



## bansaiman (6. Januar 2014)

Warte mal morgen ab ;-)
trotzdem schade,deren Dämpfer sind ja auch komplett schwarz.das sähe zusammen super aus.


----------



## f4lkon (12. Januar 2014)

13.9kg


----------



## bansaiman (12. Januar 2014)

f4lkon schrieb:


> 13.9kg


 

ah,du hast deine pike schon. . .welche genau und wie viel hat sie gekostet?
warum die reverb weg?


----------



## f4lkon (12. Januar 2014)

Den Arschlift hab ich verkauft und warte auf die Moveloc. Ist die RCT3 26" für 560.


----------



## bansaiman (12. Januar 2014)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Den Arschlift hab ich verkauft und warte auf die Moveloc. Ist die RCT3 26" für 560.



alles klar 
wenn meine mattoc da ist,dürfte ich mit reverb auch auf unter 14kg sein ;-)


----------



## rider1970 (13. Januar 2014)

f4lkon schrieb:


> 13.9kg



Schick,das 1er ist doch das schönste 
Sind die 13,9kg mit den org. Charger Comp gewogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (13. Januar 2014)

Ja gewogen mit Comp und tubeless.


----------



## Makke (15. Januar 2014)

so ... meine Trailrakete ist auch so ziemlich fertig ...
der 1x9 Antrieb ist noch keine finale Lösung ... und die Bremsleitungen werden noch gekürzt:

(die Bilder sind mit nem Smartfone erstellt und daher nicht so berauschend)


----------



## olsche (15. Januar 2014)

Geil! Das sieht meinem kommenden (Rhmen IB03) doch schon sehr ähnlich!

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## bansaiman (15. Januar 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> so ... meine Trailrakete ist auch so ziemlich fertig ...
> der 1x9 Antrieb ist noch keine finale Lösung ... und die Bremsleitungen werden noch gekürzt:
> 
> (die Bilder sind mit nem Smartfone erstellt und daher nicht so berauschend)




Wie fährt sich´s verglichen mit deinem Specialized?


----------



## Makke (15. Januar 2014)

der Test steht noch aus ... steht erst seit 3 Stunden auf eigenen Stollen.
Die Proberunde um den Block ließ da jetzt keinen Vergleich zu ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Januar 2014)

Eloxal, Pulver oder Plastidip?


----------



## bansaiman (15. Januar 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> der Test steht noch aus ... steht erst seit 3 Stunden auf eigenen Stollen.
> Die Proberunde um den Block ließ da jetzt keinen Vergleich zu ...




achja.... PIKE vs Vengeance HLR ist naturlich auch interessant ;-)


----------



## Makke (15. Januar 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Eloxal, Pulver oder Plastidip?


Pulver ... war die preislich vernünftigste Alternative.


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Januar 2014)

Klasse! Aber so ein zwei Decals fehlen doch irgendwie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (15. Januar 2014)

ja ... hab aber aktuell noch keine Idee was und wie ... nehme da gerne Vorschläge an ...
Vorallem für das Steuerrohr ... das sieht so leeeer aus ...



bansaiman schrieb:


> achja.... PIKE vs Vengeance HLR ist naturlich auch interessant ;-)



die X-Fusion wird als Zweitgabel für Tage mit groben Grund bleiben. Aktuell ist sie noch im SX-Trail. Aber ich werde sie auf alle Fälle auch mal ins ICB pflanzen um mal einen direkten Vergleich zu haben.


----------



## rider1970 (15. Januar 2014)

@Makke
Und wenn du soweit bist,würde mich interessieren wie sich der Roco im Icb macht...


----------



## janifabi (15. Januar 2014)




----------



## B.Scheuert (15. Januar 2014)

Himmelherrgott verdammter!


Ich hatte mich gerade so langsam an mein blaues 02er gewöhnt...
Schönes Ding!


----------



## Felger (16. Januar 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> so ... meine Trailrakete ist auch so ziemlich fertig ...
> der 1x9 Antrieb ist noch keine finale Lösung ... und die Bremsleitungen werden noch gekürzt:
> 
> (die Bilder sind mit nem Smartfone erstellt und daher nicht so berauschend)



sehr interessanter aufbau° bin auch an allen genannten punkten interessiert. was ist noch mit dem 1x9? fährst du ohne mirfe mit einem 36er blatt vorne?

die pike in 26 oder 650b? hat noch viel platz mit dem ibex 2.4


----------



## Makke (16. Januar 2014)

die obere Führung an der KeFü passt nicht, daher fehlt sie. Irgendwie lassen sich die Truvativ x.9 Kurbeln nur widerwillig mit einigen Kettenführungen kombinieren.  Das wird definitiv so nicht bleiben.
Vermutlich gehe ich eh, wie angedacht, wieder auf die Kombi 2x9 zurück.

in der 650B-Pike läuft ein 26"er mit dem 2,4er Ibex ... passt ganz gut, aber wenn ich mir den Reifen auf einer 650b Felge vorstelle, könnte das knapp werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (16. Januar 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> in der 650B-Pike läuft ein 26"er mit dem 2,4er Ibex ... passt ganz gut, aber wenn ich mir den Reifen auf einer 650b Felge vorstelle, könnte das knapp werden.



Tja der Unterschied zwischen 26 und 27,5 ist halt nicht so groß.
Nachdem ich den 2,5er Baron jetzt mal in der 27,5er pike gesehen hab ist mir klar warum es den baron nur in 26" gibt. Und es gibt ja noch 26" Reifen mit mehr durchmesser.

Der ibex bau ja noch nicht mal so extrem hoch... Richtig lustig war der vergleich baron 2,5 26" gegen Schwalbe XC Reifen (vergessen welcher genau) 2,2 650B.... der baron hatte sogar minimal mehr durchmesser.... 



zum Bike: ich finde das Teil ohne Decals sogar sehr gut... Man muss nicht immer alles mit text zukleistern.


----------



## aurelio (16. Januar 2014)

Der Rahmen in schwarz kommt mal richtig gut! Schönes Gefährt!


----------



## arghlol (16. Januar 2014)

Das kleine schwarze sieht wirklich gut aus.


Merlin7 schrieb:


> zum Bike: ich finde das Teil ohne Decals sogar sehr gut... Man muss nicht immer alles mit text zukleistern.


Sehe ich auch so. Ich finde das bei den 2013er Rahmen auch sehr gut und dezent gelöst.
Was man leider von vielen Anbauteilen so nicht sagen kann.

Wenn das Leben ein Wunschkonzert wäre und das schwarze meins, würde ich ein silber poliertes Carver-Logo auf das Steuerrohr packen


----------



## Ransom Andy (19. Januar 2014)

das meine nach update:





bin ich froh, dass die 26" FOX den 27.5" Schlappen verträgt. 26" hab ich im Heck.


----------



## Felger (19. Januar 2014)

Erkenntnisse aus dem Umbau? Das wäre auch meine einzige option


----------



## Ransom Andy (19. Januar 2014)

Schwer zu sagen: Vor nächstem Wochenende komm ich wahrscheinlich nicht zum Fahren. Hab da ne feine Strecke, auf der ich gerne fahren würde.
Hinzu kommt, dass ich jetzt ne neue Laufrad/Reifen-kombi samt Tubeless fahren werde, die ich so nie gefahren bin. Verglichen mit meinen alten Laufrädern vorneweg etwa 0,5kg gespart. Das erste Anrollen hat sich aber schon vernünftig angefühlt.
Nach der ersten Rollung kann ich mehr sagen.


----------



## bansaiman (20. Januar 2014)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> das meine nach update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




aufm Bild ist aber noch beides 26",oder?


----------



## Ransom Andy (20. Januar 2014)

Nee, eigentlich net


----------



## olsche (20. Januar 2014)

Tja aber 26" funktionierthalt nicht mehr! Es muss mindestens 27,5 sein; besser noch 29! Ein hoch auf die BikeIndustrie und ihre gläubigen Jünger!  
Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## bansaiman (20. Januar 2014)

Ich seh von der Ferne jedenfalls keinen unterschied.total marginal;liegt aber wahrscheinlich an verschiedener reifenwahl,nehme ich an.etwas Unterschied sieht man normal ja schon ;-)
trotzdem,ich vermute ein 2.Rad mit 29er lohnt sich eher als differenz  :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (20. Januar 2014)

bansaiman schrieb:


> aufm Bild ist aber noch beides 26",oder?




Genau diesen post sollte man über all dort zitieren, wo Leute meinen einen riiiiieeesen unterschied zwischen 26 und 27,5 zu spüren. 

Aber schönes rad! (erinnert mich dran mein rahmen mal vom dreck zu befreien)


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2014)

Ist halt einm XL Rahmen. Da wirkt das ganze wie normal 

G.


----------



## Ransom Andy (20. Januar 2014)

Ich erwarte zumindest keinen großen Unterschied, wenn überhaupt.
Aber allen Berichten zufolge wirkt sich der Umstieg zumindest nicht negativ aus. Und da ich eh nen neuen LRS kaufen wollte....


----------



## Chris0711 (20. Januar 2014)

Ist das der 222 vivid? Wie harmoniert das setup mit der pike? 


f4lkon schrieb:


> 13.9kg


das


----------



## f4lkon (20. Januar 2014)

Ja ist ein 222mm. Geht super zusammen. In der oberen Stellung sind es maximal 166mm Federweg. Mit 25% sag nutze ich bei einer normalen Tour 67mm Hub, sprich 159mm Federweg. Wenn man dann noch den Vivid und die Pike aufeinander abstimmt, dann fühlt es sich einfach nur gut an.


----------



## Chris0711 (20. Januar 2014)

Könnte mein nächster Dämpfer werden;-) Wie ist es beim bergauffahren? Sind das dann ca. 66,5 grad lenkwinkel mit der 26" pike?


----------



## Felger (21. Januar 2014)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen: Vor nächstem Wochenende komm ich wahrscheinlich nicht zum Fahren. Hab da ne feine Strecke, auf der ich gerne fahren würde.
> Hinzu kommt, dass ich jetzt ne neue Laufrad/Reifen-kombi samt Tubeless fahren werde, die ich so nie gefahren bin. Verglichen mit meinen alten Laufrädern vorneweg etwa 0,5kg gespart. Das erste Anrollen hat sich aber schon vernünftig angefühlt.
> Nach der ersten Rollung kann ich mehr sagen.



Das ist ja das fiese. 27.5 hat ja auch jeder neues Zeug


----------



## f4lkon (21. Januar 2014)

Chris0711 schrieb:


> Könnte mein nächster Dämpfer werden;-) Wie ist es beim bergauffahren? Sind das dann ca. 66,5 grad lenkwinkel mit der 26" pike?



Machste nichts verkehrt mit. Lenkwinkel ist jetzt in der flachen Stellung bei 65.5°. Du darfst die 15mm geringere Einbauhöhe der Pike nicht vergessen


----------



## B.Scheuert (24. Januar 2014)

Update:
66RC2 ETA im Bergabmodus mit 180mm und auf ungefähr 80mm(davon 30mm aktiv) abgesenkt:






Die 66 bringt stolze 784g mehr Gewicht aufs Vorderrad, ist aber auch nur eine Übergangslösung und Testobjekt. Die Lyrik DH steht zum Verkauf. Bei Interesse einfach melden! Bikemarktanzeige folgt irgendwann demnächst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (24. Januar 2014)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Update:
> 66RC2 ETA im Bergabmodus mit 180mm und auf ungefähr 80mm(davon 30mm aktiv) abgesenkt:
> Die 66 bringt stolze 784g mehr Gewicht aufs Vorderrad, ist aber auch nur eine Übergangslösung und Testobjekt. Die Lyrik DH steht zum Verkauf. Bei Interesse einfach melden! Bikemarktanzeige folgt irgendwann demnächst.




Wenn du unbedingt eine 180+ Federgabel willst, warte auf die Metric von X Fusion.
Deren 170er Vengeance hat schon 176mm, dann wird die Metric anstatt 180mm wahrscheinlich auch mehr haben, aber sicher wenigstens den deklarieten FW und die Gabel wiegt ohne Carbonschoner, die mitangegeben sind, wohl unter 2200 Gramm. Die X Fusion Teile sind super. Habe die Vengeance HLR jetzt als Parkgabel deklariert, welche wirklich ne ecke besser ist, als was ich bisher von den Bekannten Sachen der guten Konkurrenz fahren konnte und für Tour spare ich mir GEwicht und nehme eine der neuen leichten Endurogabeln. Aber als 180er wäre die meine Wahl.
Musst nur gucken, ab wann´s die wo günstig gibt.Bisherr erst in Engeland für 916 € gesehen. Deutschland ncoh nicht verfügbar.Vllt hast ja nen Kontakt, der sie dir zum Einkaufspreis besorgen kann.


----------



## -Wally- (24. Januar 2014)

Krass! Ne gute alte schwarze 66 RC2 eta hab ich auch noch in der Ecke stehen und hab schon oft drüber nachgedacht das schwere Teil zum Test mal ins ICB zu verpflanzen...auch wenn ich gewichtsmäßig froh bin, dass ich meine Stahl Totem erstmal los bin...
Bin ja eigentlich immer davon ausgegangen, dass ich das schwerste ICB im Forum habe...naja...hatte...Aber die Kiste von B-Scheuert könnte nun auch meine Version mit Roco und Totem übertreffen... 
@bansaiman 
Die Metric ist so ein Teil auf das ich auch schon länger warte....das wäre nochwas, mal gucken wann die wirklich zu haben ist.
Eine Vengeance HLR bin ich auch einmal kurz gefahren und fand das sehr beeindruckend...warum kann die Dämpfung einer Lyrik nicht so gut abstimmbar sein? 
Wirklich gern testen würd ich auch noch die 55 cr auch die soll ja gut gehen.


----------



## bansaiman (24. Januar 2014)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Krass! Ne gute alte schwarze 66 RC2 eta hab ich auch noch in der Ecke stehen und hab schon oft drüber nachgedacht das schwere Teil zum Test mal ins ICB zu verpflanzen...auch wenn ich gewichtsmäßig froh bin, dass ich meine Stahl Totem erstmal los bin...
> Bin ja eigentlich immer davon ausgegangen, dass ich das schwerste ICB im Forum habe...naja...hatte...Aber die Kiste von B-Scheuert könnte nun auch meine Version mit Roco und Totem übertreffen...
> @bansaiman
> Die Metric ist so ein Teil auf das ich auch schon länger warte....das wäre nochwas, mal gucken wann die wirklich zu haben ist.
> ...




Die vengeance hat von Haus aus nen riesen Abstimmbereich, auch ne Feder, die um 20 Kilo zu schwach für mcih war konnte ich via LSC deutlich beim Eintauchen beeinflussen. Ich denke, das sagt schon ordentlich was über den Verstellbereich und deren Wirksamkeit aus ;-) DIe HSC und der Rebound geben das Gleiche her. Verarbeitung ist top, Traveln ist leicht und auch noch modifizierbar.
Die Gabel ist dank Video- und TExtanleitungen und von der Mechanik her, schnell und leicht auseinander- und wieder zusammen zu setzen. und von der HAltbarkeit her kann ich nur die zahlreichen privaten und internationalen Magazinberichte bestätigen, dass das Teil einfach hält und seltenst Probleme macht. Das Knacksen der Krone ist schon seit spät 2012 behoben und sonst macht nur das DLA Absenksystem noch Probleme, was ich aber weder habe (coil) noch bei Air fahren würde ^^ Daher sorglos GAbel, die ohne Tuning schon mega läuft. Dass die Air bei hiesigen Bikebravos nicht so gut abschneidet ist eine absolute Sauerei und nur mit Sponsorengeldern zu erklären ;-)
einziger NAchteil, wenn man sie als reine 26 fahren willl, dass sie so gebaut ist, dass sie von haus aus mit dem vollen FW ein 650b aufnehmen kann und deswegen eben höher baut, als eine normale 170er Gabel. Aber gut effektiv hat sie eh so viel FW wie ne Totem, also ist das eigentlich schnurz.Außerdem gibt es glaube ich bisher keine echte 170 650b Gabel außer richtige DH Forken mit 180.
Also ein spitzen Teil, weswegen ich sie ja auch nicht mehr verkaufe sondern für Lifteinsatz behalte.
Außerdem habe ich sie insgesamt für 380 bekommen und lässt sich auch öfter um den Preis bis maximal 450 bekommen, wenn man´s richtig macht.

Die 55CR, noch mit schwarzen Tauchrohren, hatte ich mal als Übergangsgabel. Aber wegen ihres extremen Wegsackens bin ich sie schneller losgeworden als ursprünglich geplant. Und die LSC und der Rebound haben schon sehr früh im Einstellungsbereich begonnen auf einander Einfluss aus zu üben, so dass ich bei den Einstellungen, die am besten fahrbar gewesen wären, doch nur zähen Teig unter mir hatte. Hat mir nicht gefallen.


----------



## Eisbein (24. Januar 2014)

gibt es denn die Coil version der vengeance regulär mit der hlr kartusche? Zumindest auf der X-Fusion hompage hab ich die HLR version nur mit luft-feder gesehen. 

Weist du was eine HLR kartusche einzeln kostet? man findet ja hin und wieder einfache vengeance r um 150€ im bikemarkt.


----------



## SatanClaus (24. Januar 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> gibt es denn die Coil version der vengeance regulär mit der hlr kartusche? Zumindest auf der X-Fusion hompage hab ich die HLR version nur mit luft-feder gesehen.



Die gibt es:
http://www.reset-store.de/X-FUSION-Vengeance-HLR-Coil-Schwarz
Vor einigen Wochen habe bei Reset wegen der Verfügbarkeit nachgefragt. Erst wieder im Frühjahr 2014 verfügbar.


----------



## -Wally- (24. Januar 2014)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Die vengeance hat von Haus aus nen riesen Abstimmbereich, auch ne Feder, die um 20 Kilo zu schwach für mcih war konnte ich via LSC deutlich beim Eintauchen beeinflussen. Ich denke, das sagt schon ordentlich was über den Verstellbereich und deren Wirksamkeit aus ;-) DIe HSC und der Rebound geben das Gleiche her. Verarbeitung ist top, Traveln ist leicht und auch noch modifizierbar.
> Die Gabel ist dank Video- und TExtanleitungen und von der Mechanik her, schnell und leicht auseinander- und wieder zusammen zu setzen. und von der HAltbarkeit her kann ich nur die zahlreichen privaten und internationalen Magazinberichte bestätigen, dass das Teil einfach hält und seltenst Probleme macht. Das Knacksen der Krone ist schon seit spät 2012 behoben und sonst macht nur das DLA Absenksystem noch Probleme, was ich aber weder habe (coil) noch bei Air fahren würde ^^ Daher sorglos GAbel, die ohne Tuning schon mega läuft. Dass die Air bei hiesigen Bikebravos nicht so gut abschneidet ist eine absolute Sauerei und nur mit Sponsorengeldern zu erklären ;-)
> einziger NAchteil, wenn man sie als reine 26 fahren willl, dass sie so gebaut ist, dass sie von haus aus mit dem vollen FW ein 650b aufnehmen kann und deswegen eben höher baut, als eine normale 170er Gabel. Aber gut effektiv hat sie eh so viel FW wie ne Totem, also ist das eigentlich schnurz.Außerdem gibt es glaube ich bisher keine echte 170 650b Gabel außer richtige DH Forken mit 180.
> Also ein spitzen Teil, weswegen ich sie ja auch nicht mehr verkaufe sondern für Lifteinsatz behalte.
> ...



Danke für die Info mit der 55CR....das hätte ich so nicht erwartet -schade!
Die Vengeance ist für mich derzeit sicherlich auch eine der Gabeln mit dem größten Reiz für mich...und die derzeitigen Angebote bei Reset haben mich auch schon nachdenklich gemacht.
Da würde mich mal imteressieren wie Du auf die genannten Preise kommst...im Gebrauchtmarkt taucht die HLR ja nicht so oft auf.
Ich hab auch schonmal überlegt mit im Bikemarkt günstig ne R zu schiessen und dann auf HLR umzubauen....Kartusche liegt wohl so um 250€, ist bei Reset auch nicht immer lieferbar. 
Nur blöd, dass die R Versionen mit denen der Markt überflutet wird meist die Coil Versionen sind und einen oftmals sehr kurzen Schaft haben.

Liest hier vielleicht jemand mit, der schon'mal ne Lyrik mit Fast Druckstufe getestet hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (24. Januar 2014)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Danke für die Info mit der 55CR....das hätte ich so nicht erwartet -schade!
> Die Vengeance ist für mich derzeit sicherlich auch eine der Gabeln mit dem größten Reiz für mich...und die derzeitigen Angebote bei Reset haben mich auch schon nachdenklich gemacht.
> Da würde mich mal imteressieren wie Du auf die genannten Preise kommst...im Gebrauchtmarkt taucht die HLR ja nicht so oft auf.
> Ich hab auch schonmal überlegt mit im Bikemarkt günstig ne R zu schiessen und dann auf HLR umzubauen....Kartusche liegt wohl so um 250€, ist bei Reset auch nicht immer lieferbar.
> ...




150 € wohl hächste selten, aber zwischen 180-220 -und mehr würde ich son nem Knilch für ne Vengeance R auch nciht bieten ^^- bekommst du die Vengeance R, kaum gebaurcht-direkt neu. Schaft ist so lang, dass ich 3* 1cm Spacer verbaut habe ;-)
Kartusche von Reset Racing, richtig. 250. Ich hatte halt das glück ne vengeance richtig günstig zufällig geschossen zu haben,d aher der Preis. Aber unter 450 € für ne neue Topgabel wäre noch immer gut. Der Umbau ist super leicht. Wenn´s richtig gemacht wird, muss man nichtmal Öl nachfüllen ;-)
Air Kartusche kostet 80 € tacken. aber dann sollte die gabel wirklich ungebraUCHT SEIN, damit die Stadnrohre innen keine Kratze rhaben und dicht halten. Obwohl, man kann auch einfach die Seiten tauschen ;-)

EISBEIN:
Ja, die gibt´s regulär beim deutschen Händler. Aber die Selbstbau Variante ist dann mal viiiiel günstiger ;-)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Januar 2014)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Air Kartusche kostet 80 € tacken. aber dann sollte die gabel wirklich ungebraUCHT SEIN, damit die Stadnrohre innen keine Kratze rhaben und dicht halten. Obwohl, man kann auch einfach die Seiten tauschen ;-)



Ist das bei X-Fusion ein Problem? Bei RS gibt es nur sehr selten relevante Kratzer im Standrohr, gibt jede Menge Boxxer die erst nach einer ordentlichen Laufzeit von Coil auf SoloAir umgebaut wurden und keine Probleme mit der Dichtigkeit haben.


----------



## bansaiman (24. Januar 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ist das bei X-Fusion ein Problem? Bei RS gibt es nur sehr selten relevante Kratzer im Standrohr, gibt jede Menge Boxxer die erst nach einer ordentlichen Laufzeit von Coil auf SoloAir umgebaut wurden und keine Probleme mit der Dichtigkeit haben.



Keine Ahnung, das war nur die Theorie. Das hat mir einer der Mitarbeiter so gesagt. KOmmt wahrscheinlich drauf an, ob die Feder schön mit SChrumpfschlauch ummantelt ist oder pur auf dem Metal aufliegt, könnte ich ir vorstellen. Es wird isch wohl genauso verhalten wie bei RS. Er hat es nru rigoros so gesagt ;-)


----------



## B.Scheuert (24. Januar 2014)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Wenn du unbedingt eine 180+ Federgabel willst, warte auf die Metric von X Fusion.


Nein, will ich eigentlich nicht. Das Rad soll sich schon deutlich von meinem DH-Rad unterscheiden. Geplant ist eine 55 Ti, da ich RC3 Evo auch schon im DH-Rad habe und damit absolut zufrieden bin. Service und HSC-Tuning kann ich bei Bedarf selbst machen, da ich die Kartusche schon kenne. Außerdem wird der 222mm Vector gegen einen (wahrscheinlich) 216er Vector Air oder ähnliches getauscht. 


-Wally- schrieb:


> Bin ja eigentlich immer davon ausgegangen, dass ich das schwerste ICB im Forum habe...naja...hatte...Aber die Kiste von B-Scheuert könnte nun auch meine Version mit Roco und Totem übertreffen...


Kann gut sein... müsste aktuell deutlich jenseits der 16Kg-Marke sein. Mit DH-Reifen wärs nur noch ca. ein halbes Kilo unterm DH-Rad.


----------



## bansaiman (24. Januar 2014)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Nein, will ich eigentlich nicht. Das Rad soll sich schon deutlich von meinem DH-Rad unterscheiden. Geplant ist eine 55 Ti, da ich RC3 Evo auch schon im DH-Rad habe und damit absolut zufrieden bin. Service und HSC-Tuning kann ich bei Bedarf selbst machen, da ich die Kartusche schon kenne. Außerdem wird der 222mm Vector gegen einen (wahrscheinlich) 216er Vector Air oder ähnliches getauscht.
> 
> Kann gut sein... müsste aktuell deutlich jenseits der 16Kg-Marke sein. Mit DH-Reifen wärs nur noch ca. ein halbes Kilo unterm DH-Rad.



Den Vector HLR Coil gibt´s gerade für 330 inkl. Feder


----------



## Pintie (24. Januar 2014)

auf die metric bin ich auch echt gespannt. 
bei gleichem gewicht wie die Lyrik bringt die den lenker 1cm höher


----------



## bansaiman (24. Januar 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> auf die metric bin ich auch echt gespannt.
> bei gleichem gewicht wie die Lyrik bringt die den lenker 1cm höher



hat aber auch 180 udn nciht 170 ;-) außerdem 650b verbaubar mit vollem FW ohne ihn zu begrenzen


----------



## Pintie (24. Januar 2014)

ja aber die 650B metric baut dann auch nochmal höher.

ist ja wie bei der Pike wo du beim kauf schon entscheiden musst welche Version du willst

und von 650B konnte ich mich jetzt soweit überzeugen das ich es auch in  Zukunft nicht brauche .


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ja aber die 650B metric baut dann auch nochmal höher.
> 
> ist ja wie bei der Pike wo du beim kauf schon entscheiden musst welche Version du willst
> 
> und von 650B konnte ich mich jetzt soweit überzeugen das ich es auch in  Zukunft nicht brauche .



Ach du bist mittlerweil auch voll nicht mehr dafür 
Jetzt wo wir schon in Zeiten leben, in denen man mit 140er Pike eine höhere Front wie mit einer Boxxer am Dh´ler haben, und das ganz normal ist, sollte man für alles offen bleiben 

G.


----------



## bansaiman (24. Januar 2014)

Hast recht,gibt doch 2 metric Versionen.mea culpa ;-)
aber einbaulänge nur 5mm mehr.
ich wills aber auch nicht haben ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (24. Januar 2014)

eigentlich brauch ich 2 icbs....
eins hätte eine pike 160mm mit 26"
und eins eine MZ 380 C2R2 titanium 200mm 26" (gibts in tapared - lustig)

die lyrik oder metric liegt halt genau dazwischen... 
wobei das schon heulen auf sehr hohem niveau ist. die pike ist halt nur leichter. sonst ist mir lyrik/metric lieber. und wenn ich mein icb anschaue finde ich da einige Teile wo ich deutlich günstiger und einfacher das 3 fache an gewicht sparen kann.

die 380er würde ich einfach gern mal reinbauen und grinsen wenn ich einen mit einem reinen DH sehe der schwerer und langsamer ist 


P.s. 650B: ja da bin ich geheilt.
nach einen "blind" test mit gleichem bike nur einmal 26" dann 650B und wieder zurück (gleicher Reifen MK II ) frag ich mich schon was das soll. 

ohne runter zu schauen konnte ich beim besten willen nicht sagen was montiert ist.
mag ja auf dem Datenblatt ein besseres Überhollverhalten haben - gemerkt hab ich nix.
und wenn leute behaupten das sie schneller sind.... also ich nicht.

vielleicht bin ich ja nicht feinfühlig genug. aber ich muss schon wissen das 650B montiert ist um zu spüren das es viel toller fährt.

noch dazu ist 26" ja leichter...


----------



## olsche (24. Januar 2014)

Hm, was mir grade so "ketzerisch" einfällt:
Wenn der Unterschied eh nicht auffällt kann man ja 26" doch sterben lassen! 
Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2014)

olsche schrieb:


> Hm, was mir grade so "ketzerisch" einfällt:
> Wenn der Unterschied eh nicht auffällt kann man ja 26" doch sterben lassen!
> Gruß,
> Olsche



Warum das leichtere sterben lassen...unlogisch

G.


----------



## Pintie (24. Januar 2014)

bekommst du überhaupt 650B in dein mountain cycle? 

früher war nicht alles schlecht....


----------



## olsche (24. Januar 2014)

Keine Ahnung, werde es aber auch nicht mehr probieren. Der ICB03-Rahmen ist ja schon auf dem Seeweg...


----------



## B.Scheuert (24. Januar 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> vielleicht bin ich ja nicht feinfühlig genug. aber ich muss schon wissen das 650B montiert ist um zu spüren das es viel toller fährt.
> 
> noch dazu ist 26" ja leichter...


Schreib doch einfach 650b auf den 26er Reifen, dann hast du nur Vorteile.


----------



## bansaiman (24. Januar 2014)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Schreib doch einfach 650b auf den 26er Reifen, dann hast du nur Vorteile.



:-D


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2014)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Schreib doch einfach 650b auf den 26er Reifen, dann hast du nur Vorteile.



...das ist die Lösung für das ganze Dilämmer. Das müssen wir unbedingt den Bikeherstellern erzählen
Schwalbe würde bestimmt auch gleich mitmachen. Hauptsache wieder was verändern oder umbenennen, da sind die Profis drin

G.


----------



## Felger (24. Januar 2014)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Den Vector HLR Coil gibt´s gerade für 330 inkl. Feder


Wo?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (24. Januar 2014)

-Wally- schrieb:


> ...
> Liest hier vielleicht jemand mit, der schon'mal ne Lyrik mit Fast Druckstufe getestet hat?


Mit der fast liebäugele ich auch schon ne Weile. Wer hat da was zu berichten?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bansaiman (25. Januar 2014)

Felger schrieb:


> Mit der fast liebäugele ich auch schon ne Weile. Wer hat da was zu berichten?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk




googelst du den Dämpfer und kommst zu reset racing ;-)


----------



## Pitchshifter (25. Januar 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> so ... meine Trailrakete ist auch so ziemlich fertig ...





Das erste schwarze bike, das mir richtig gut gefällt - liegt wohl auch an den schwarzen Standrohren und dem schwarzen Dämpferkolben.

Was ist mit der Vorbauklemmung - Blau *g* ... wenn da jetzt noch schwarze Bremsen verbaut wären ...


----------



## bansaiman (25. Januar 2014)

Sieht so aus als wäre er mega schnell,dein Stealth Bomber ;-)


----------



## -Wally- (25. Januar 2014)

Felger schrieb:


> Mit der fast liebäugele ich auch schon ne Weile. Wer hat da was zu berichten?



Eben...wie ich fragte! ;-)  Ich überlege derzeit echt das Teil mal zu testen. Ich stand mit dem Deutschen Vertrieb schon in Kontakt und demnach soll das Gerät wohl einen größeren Verstellbereich haben und das bieten was dem RS original noch fehlt...Dazu bieten die eine Zufriedenheitsgarantie, wenns einem also beim testen in der eigenen Gabel nicht taugt, dann gibts das Geld zurück, was ich mehr als nur großzügig finde. Daher kämpfe ich gerade mit mir...


----------



## Felger (4. Februar 2014)

Teste und gib bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (4. Februar 2014)

Sonst muss ich


----------



## janifabi (6. Februar 2014)

zur Abwechslung mal Bilder vom "Winterbike"

Feierabendrunde im oberen Donautal
Bischofsfelsen








Brandfelsen mit Blick auf die Burg Wildenstein


----------



## PiR4Te (7. Februar 2014)

Hallo liebe ICB Besitzer, ich brauche eure Hilfe,
Ich möchte mir für mein neues ICB eine gebrauchte Federgabel besorgen und kann leider nicht abschätzen welche Schaftlänge ich mindestens für Rahmengröße M benötige.

Es würde mich sehr freuen wenn einer von euch ICB Besitzern am M Rahmen mal nachmessen könnte, (Länge bis Unterkante erster Spacer bzw Vorbau)

MfG


----------



## fabi.e (7. Februar 2014)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Hallo liebe ICB Besitzer, ich brauche eure Hilfe,
> Ich möchte mir für mein neues ICB eine gebrauchte Federgabel besorgen und kann leider nicht abschätzen welche Schaftlänge ich mindestens für Rahmengröße M benötige.
> 
> Es würde mich sehr freuen wenn einer von euch ICB Besitzern am M Rahmen mal nachmessen könnte, (Länge bis Unterkante erster Spacer bzw Vorbau)
> ...




Hi Pirate,

da bist du hier in dem Thread eher falsch. Dies ist eine Galerie und es mangelt eh schon an Bildern. (mMn) 
Schreib deine Anfrage doch bitte in den Setup/Tuning Thread. Da wird dir geholfen.
-> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb-fahrberichte-setup-tuning.634790/

Danke und Gruß


----------



## matou (11. Februar 2014)

Meine neues Spielzeug auf dem "Spielplatz".


----------



## Makke (11. Februar 2014)

sehr schick!


----------



## ravenkiller (12. Februar 2014)




----------



## ravenkiller (12. Februar 2014)

...oder auch so.
Die Trails um Wuppertal sind der Knaller!


----------



## Makke (12. Februar 2014)

ravenkiller schrieb:


> ...oder auch so.
> Die Trails um Wuppertal sind der Knaller!



... dann sollten wir dämnächste mal ne ICB-WupperRunde starten!!!


----------



## fabi.e (12. Februar 2014)

Moin Ravenkiller! 
Bin vorraussichtlich am Samstag bzw. Sonntag mit meinem ICB in Wuppertal am Start! Bist du auch unterwegs? Komme aus Bielefeld und meine Freundin wohnt in Wuppertal... kenne mich daher nicht so gut aus, und bin nur ab und zu mit dem Bike da  Wo lässt es sich am besten starten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (12. Februar 2014)

Ich hab zwar noch kein IBC, würde mich aber trotzdem ganz gerne anschliessen


----------



## B.Scheuert (15. Februar 2014)

Hier mal ein Vergleich vom ICB mit 66 RC2 ETA in freier Wildbahn: oben im XC-Uphill-Modus mit tiefergelegter Front mit ca. 80-100mm Federweg; unten mit vollen 180mm Federweg für bergab.





Das hat sehr gut funktioniert und war besonders wenn es etwas steiler bergauf ging angenehm. Um den Federweg besser zu nutzen, hätte ich den Ölstand etwas verringern müssen, aber die vollen 180mm brauche ich im ICB mit 166mm hinten sowieso nicht; die 10mm mehr Einbaulänge/flacherer Lenkwinkel haben mir aber gut gefallen. Welchen Lenkwinkel hat das ICB eigentlich mit Lyrik 170 und 222mm Federbein im oberen hinteren Loch? Das waren mehr als 65°, oder?
Auf geraden Strecken oder wenn es nur leicht bergauf geht, bringt die Absenkung keine deutlichen Vorteile.
Da im Laufe der nächsten Woche eine neue 55 RC3 Evo Ti bei mir ankommen sollte, war die 66 wahrscheinlich zum ersten und vorerst letzten Mal im ICB. Als Ersatzgabel (für das ICB und mein DH-Rad!) behalte ich die aber noch. Immerhin habe ich das Ding frisch renoviert. Und die ca.800g zusätzlichen Beschleunigungsgewichte im Vergleich zur Lyrik Air auf der Vorderachse sind Gold wert.


----------



## Eisbein (16. Februar 2014)

Zu wenig Bilder?!

pah, kein ding 

zurück von der sonnenaufgangstour, erstmal n nickerchen neben stinkenden klamotten, klaren bergbächen und meinem ICB


----------



## nino85 (17. Februar 2014)

@Eisbein: Da freut man sich doch auf den Frühling


----------



## ravenkiller (17. Februar 2014)

...bin neidisch - aber hier...ICB over Urban Street:


----------



## rider1970 (18. Februar 2014)

Schick,hätte aber def. ein besseres Foto verdient...


----------



## Makke (18. Februar 2014)

jepp ... !


----------



## Eisbein (18. Februar 2014)

nino85 schrieb:


> @Eisbein: Da freut man sich doch auf den Frühling


ja, dann schneits mal wieder und man kann skifahren  

Bis so touren wie auf dem foto möglich sind, wirds noch bis mitte/ende Juli dauern.


----------



## Makke (19. Februar 2014)

so ... ready to race ...









Der Onza Ibex FR 2,25 auf dem Hinterrad wird noch einem Maxxis Ardent 2,4 weichen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vx2200 (19. Februar 2014)

Das mit Abstand geilste ICB hier im Thread!


----------



## Kerosin0815 (19. Februar 2014)

Top !!
Ist der Rahmen gepulvert oder Lackiert ?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Februar 2014)

Eigentlich mag ich ganz schwarz ja nicht und schwarz mit rot Elox hab ich in den meisten Fällen auch schon zu oft gesehen und ist oft too much. 
Aber das ist leider geil! Die roten Akzente verteilen sich genau richtig über's Rad.


----------



## Makke (19. Februar 2014)

Dnake Männers ... ist gepulvert und sollte ursprünglich Britisch Racing Green Elox werden ... aber wie es halt manchmal so ist.


----------



## MTB_Django (19. Februar 2014)

Gibts denn auch IBCs in Grün-Elox? Würd mich interessieren, wie sowas ausschaut.


----------



## Makke (19. Februar 2014)

ja ab diesem Jahr, wobei das Grün dann eher Applegreen ist ... dürtfte dann in etwas so aussehen:

Bild geborgt bei User osarias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Django (19. Februar 2014)

Das Applegreen hat was. Bei Sonnenlicht schauts bestimmt etwas heller aus. 
Gefällt mir gut. Das IBC geht bestimmt auch gut Uphill oder?

Mir nur schleierhaft, warum bei RS bei den Gabeln schon die Tauchrohre in schwarz sind aber beim Dämpfer nur der Vivid da schwarz ist.
Fox kriegts ja mit dem Kashima auf beiden hin. XD


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Februar 2014)

Für ein Bike mit 170mm Federweg und 14-15kg Lebendgewicht geht es verdammt gut den Berg hoch. Es gibt aber auch durchaus Leute für die das schon auf dem Papier unfahrbar ist


----------



## Makke (19. Februar 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Mir nur schleierhaft, warum bei RS bei den Gabeln schon die Tauchrohre in schwarz sind aber beim Dämpfer nur der Vivid da schwarz ist.
> Fox kriegts ja mit dem Kashima auf beiden hin. XD


Das ginge auch ohne weiteres ... ist nur die Frage der strategischen Ausrichtung. Und Fox Kashima ist keine Neuentwicklung, das wird, mit einer anderen Einfärbung, bei z.B. Marzocchi schon lange verwendet.


----------



## MTB_Django (19. Februar 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Für ein Bike mit 170mm Federweg und 14-15kg Lebendgewicht geht es verdammt gut den Berg hoch. Es gibt aber auch durchaus Leute für die das schon auf dem Papier unfahrbar ist



Stimmt. Es gibt für mich schon Rampen, bei der ich nicht mal hochkomme mit meinem 10,9 kg CC-Racerchen. Alles eine Frage des Trainings und des Muskelaufbaus. Da ich sehr bald gerne auf Enduro-Fullys umsteigen will. erst mal ein paar Jährchen fleißig CClen. 



Makke schrieb:


> Das ginge auch ohne weiteres ... ist nur die Frage der strategischen Ausrichtung. Und Fox Kashima ist keine Neuentwicklung, das wird, mit einer anderen Einfärbung, bei z.B. Marzocchi schon lange verwendet.



Ok verstehe. Heißt also Pike, Boxxer, Vivid Air zusammen in einer Gruppe?


----------



## warp4 (19. Februar 2014)

@Makke 
Kann Lt.AnimalMother nur bedingungslos zustimmen !
Gefällt ausnehmend gut ! 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## -Wally- (19. Februar 2014)

@Makke 
frei nach Steve Irwin: Wow! Look! What a Beauty!!  Dat is geil...wenn ich bedenke wie sehr mir bei mir das rot vom Roco und der KindShock auf die Nerven geht...doch bei dir siehts einfach genial aus. Hut ab...da haste Dir was töftes zusammen geschraubt.

@MTB_Django 
Über die Uphillfähigkeiten von dem Bike musst Du dir wirklich keine Sorgen machen! Das geht sowas von entspannt hoch...da kommt so manches Tourenfully nicht mit. Ich bilde mir jedenfalls ein, bislang mit keinem anderen Bike so entspannt und effizient unterwegs gewesen zu sein wie mit dem ICB und das gilt auch für meinen alten Aufbau mit Stahlfederfahrwerk, (Totem/222er Roco TST(190mm Federweg)), langem Radstand und 2,5kg Lrs.


----------



## B.Scheuert (19. Februar 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> Dnake Männers ... ist gepulvert und sollte ursprünglich Britisch Racing Green Elox werden ... aber wie es halt manchmal so ist.


Wo hast du das denn machen lassen und wieviel kostet der Spaß? Die Lager müssen vorm Pulvern alle raus, oder?


----------



## Makke (19. Februar 2014)

der Rahmen kam RAW in allen Einzelteilen bei mir an, musste nix ausbauen ... ansonsten ja, das Teil muss absolut clean sein.
Die Abwicklung lief über einen User hier im IBC


----------



## olsche (19. Februar 2014)

Spätestens 2015 kommt. Der Monarch auch komplett in schwarz. Sind doch schon die ersten Bilder im Netz unterwegs. 
Gruß,  Olsche


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Februar 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> so ... ready to race ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Django (19. Februar 2014)

olsche schrieb:


> Spätestens 2015 kommt. Der Monarch auch komplett in schwarz. Sind doch schon die ersten Bilder im Netz unterwegs.
> Gruß,  Olsche



Wo? Ich hatte schon Onkel Google angestrengt um da was in Erfahrung zu bringen. Hab keine gefunden.


----------



## olsche (19. Februar 2014)

z.B.:
http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=129057&pagenum=1905

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## Pintie (19. Februar 2014)

olsche schrieb:


> Spätestens 2015 kommt. Der Monarch auch komplett in schwarz. Sind doch schon die ersten Bilder im Netz unterwegs.
> Gruß,  Olsche


gabs doch 2014 schon  

ist halt der monarch super extra plus


----------



## MTB_Django (19. Februar 2014)

Willse uns verarschen?   
Das ist doch der Vivid Air. Der/Das Piggyback ist doch am Tauchrohr dran. Beim Monarch + ists am Dämpfer.


----------



## Pintie (19. Februar 2014)

nö das ist der monarch plus plus  
aber halt auch bissal schwerer als der einfach plus


----------



## rider1970 (19. Februar 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Willse uns verarschen?
> Das ist doch der Vivid Air. Der/Das Piggyback ist doch am Tauchrohr dran. Beim Monarch + ists am Dämpfer.



Ja,er wollte dich veräppeln, wie man unschwer an den Smileys erkennt
Den super duper Monarch gibts nicht--der heisst Roco


----------



## Pintie (19. Februar 2014)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Den super duper Monarch gibts nicht--der heisst Roco


lol


----------



## scottfreakx (19. Februar 2014)

vx2200 schrieb:


> Das mit Abstand geilste ICB hier im Thread!



aber hallo!


----------



## ravenkiller (20. Februar 2014)

...ich kann nicht ohne diese kleinen Dinger aus Italien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Django (20. Februar 2014)

Die kleinen Dinger kommen schon seit 2007 nicht mehr aus Italien, sondern aus Taiwan. Genauso wie bei den Rock Shox Suspensions.
Das sind taiwanesische Dämpfer mit italienischem Label. 
Und aus Italien kann eigentlich nicht wirklich gute Wertarbeit her kommen. Wenn schon die Autos lange einem unterm Arsch weggerostet sind. Hat sich mittlerweile geändert. Wohl auch durch deutschen Einfluss wie auch bei Alfa.


----------



## ravenkiller (20. Februar 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Die kleinen Dinger kommen schon seit 2007 nicht mehr aus Italien, sondern aus Taiwan. Genauso wie bei den Rock Shox Suspensions.
> Das sind taiwanesische Dämpfer mit italienischem Label.
> Und aus Italien kann eigentlich nicht wirklich gute Wertarbeit her kommen. Wenn schon die Autos lange einem unterm Arsch weggerostet sind. Hat sich mittlerweile geändert. Wohl auch durch deutschen Einfluss wie auch bei Alfa.



...genau, mein Espresso beim Italiener hier kommt ja auch aus Südamerika.Und der Kellner ist ein gebürtiger Deutscher.

Ich bin da eher oldschool und deswegen ist dieser Marzocchi-Dämpfer für mich die italienische Note an meinem ICB.


----------



## rider1970 (20. Februar 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Die kleinen Dinger kommen schon seit 2007 nicht mehr aus Italien, sondern aus Taiwan. Genauso wie bei den Rock Shox Suspensions.
> Das sind taiwanesische Dämpfer mit italienischem Label.
> Und aus Italien kann eigentlich nicht wirklich gute Wertarbeit her kommen. Wenn schon die Autos lange einem unterm Arsch weggerostet sind. Hat sich mittlerweile geändert. Wohl auch durch deutschen Einfluss wie auch bei Alfa.



Mal kurz ot:

Selten so gelacht was die Autos angeht
Rost ist leider bei neueren deutschen Fahrzeugen ein echtes Thema (z.b.MB-durch fast alle Baureihen), Qualität ist auch oft nicht so doll (z.b. VW--Premiumpreise-wenig dahinter-letzte Plätze bei Dauertests) usw.

Ot ende


----------



## MTB_Django (20. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß nicht was so Old School sein sollte? Wurde Marzocchi nicht von nem US-Konzern aufgekauft, weil sie quasi bankrott waren?
Ich kenn von Marzocchi auch nur die Bomber. Nur die gibts nicht mehr neu.

Gibt ja noch Formula für die italienische Note. Die Formula 35 scheint eine interessante Forke zu sein.
Gut, Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich. Den Marzocchi-Dämpfer find ich jetz auch nicht so schön.




rider1970 schrieb:


> Mal kurz ot:
> 
> Selten so gelacht was die Autos angeht
> Rost ist leider bei neueren deutschen Fahrzeugen ein echtes Thema (z.b.MB-durch fast alle Baureihen), Qualität ist auch oft nicht so doll (z.b. VW--Premiumpreise-wenig dahinter-letzte Plätze bei Dauertests) usw.
> ...



Ich dachte auch eher an die alten Italienischen Autos, so bis in die 90er hinein. Klar dass auch bei deutschen neueren Autos Rost ein Problem ist. Ist aber etwas älter, das Problem. Hab schon echt schlimm gerostete MB Vitos gesehen, da stand so mancher VW T3 besser da.


----------



## B.Scheuert (20. Februar 2014)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Django! Ich habe selten Menschen mit einem derart beschränkten Weltbild erlebt, wie dich. 
Stahlgefederte Federbeine gibt es nur bei Bergabfahrern, Italiener können keine gute Arbeit leisten und Deutsche sind natürlich besser.
Das "Bomber"-Label, das wohl nur erfunden wurde, weil zu viele Menschen "Marzocchi" nicht richtig aussprechen können, gab es übrigens mindestens 2011 noch. Steht zumindest auf meiner 888...


----------



## Kharne (20. Februar 2014)

Marzocchi ist ja noch harmlos, was ich alles für Verunstaltungen von Syntace gehört habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Django (20. Februar 2014)

Ich habe eigentlich kein beschränktes Weltbild. 
Ich habe nur keine Ahnung, dass Stahlgefederte Federbeine auch außerhalb des DH-Bereichs funktionien. Wieder was neues dazu gelernt. Ich weiß nur, dass ich oft mitbekommen habe, dass alte Alfas schnell selten werden, weil die unterm Arsch wegrosteten. ist aber auch bei einigen Franzosen und Teutonen so gewesen. MB Vito...selten so einenen schnell rostenden Van gesehen, oft bei der ersten Baureihe gesehen.

Ok was Bomber angeht, wieder was neues dazu gelernt. Man lernt ja nie aus. 
Und ich bitte um Verzeihung, wenn ich so falsch rüber komme. Was Italiener angeht da hab ich schon ein etwas beschränktes Weltbild, aber nur in Sachen Technik. 
Ansonsten hat keine "Nation" ein Großreich länger beherrscht als die "Italiener", eigentlich die Römer. Etrusker und Italiker waren auch "Italiener" quasi.


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Februar 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> ...
> Und aus Italien kann eigentlich nicht wirklich gute Wertarbeit her kommen. Wenn schon die Autos lange einem unterm Arsch weggerostet sind. Hat sich mittlerweile geändert. Wohl auch durch deutschen Einfluss wie auch bei Alfa.



Oh Mann...



MTB_Django schrieb:


> ...Ich weiß nur, dass ich oft mitbekommen habe, dass alte Alfas schnell selten werden, weil die unterm Arsch wegrosteten. ist aber auch bei einigen Franzosen und Teutonen so gewesen...



Mir ist zwar nicht klar, wie der thread sich derart ins Nirwana entwickeln konnte, aber Glückwunsch - ich habe hier selten so viel Falsches und Ahnungsloses in wenigen Posts lesen dürfen...
Und ja, so ziemlich alles, was du da oben geschrieben hast, ist vollkommener Quatsch. Zufälligerweise kenne ich mich mit älteren KFZ ziemlich gut aus...


----------



## MTB_Django (20. Februar 2014)

Okay. Dann lassen wir das und ich bin halt eben Ahnungslos. Habe auch kein Auto. Früher interessierte mich das schon sehr mit Autos und Technik. Vorallem hatte ich da einen Narren an amerikanischen V8 und Autos gefressen, europäische Autos hatten mich da nur wenig interessiert. Heute interessiert mich das nicht mehr.

Das kam durch den hässlich ausschauenden Marzocchi-Dämpfer da oben zustande.

Und jetzt btt.


----------



## fabi.e (21. Februar 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Und jetzt btt.



Danke !


----------



## Makke (21. Februar 2014)

so ... zurück zum Thema .... ich wil ICB-Bilder sehen!!!!!


----------



## fabi.e (21. Februar 2014)




----------



## Makke (21. Februar 2014)

geht doch ... !


----------



## matou (21. Februar 2014)

@Makke,
sehr schick dein Bike! Was ist das denn für eine KeFü die du verbaut hast? Zufrieden damit?

Da wir es letztens von Sattelüberhöhung im Uphillmodus hatten.  Für mich passt es so, ich hab scheinbar einen Gummirücken. 
Evtl. wird kommt noch ein etwas längerer Vorbau dran....sonst ists super.


----------



## Makke (21. Februar 2014)

Danke!

Die KeFü ist eine Emanon ... musste allerdings für das ICB angepasst werden, da die Führung so, den Hinterbau nicht vollständig ausfedern lässt. Das Problem hatte ich aber mit mehreren KeFüs.

Ich denke, das ich auch einiges an Sattelüberhöhung habe, wenn die Stütze voll ausgefahren ist.


----------



## matou (22. Februar 2014)

Danke, muss ich mir vormerken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerosin0815 (23. Februar 2014)

Django ist entweder verwirrt oder hat schlichtweg null Ahnung von vielem was er da schreibt.....
Was er in diversen "Beiträgen" für ein wirres zeug verbreitet ist unschön.
Da strotzt es nur so vor Falschaussagen.


----------



## MTB_Django (23. Februar 2014)

Schön. Ich bin auch nur ein unbedarfter Mountainbiker der wohl hier in dem Forum falsch ist. Entweder werde ich jetzt nur noch hier lesen oder ich steige aus dem Forum aus. 
Hier gibts auch einige MTBler die auch schon auffallen durch ihre Aussagen. Ich bin ganz sicher nicht der Einzige. 
Es ist auch so dass jede Partei bei der beispielsweise Diskussion der 2m Regel Recht und Unrecht hat. Die Laufradgrößen, die die Hersteller auf den Markt schmeißen verunsichern Endkunden nur, außer er kennt sich aus mit dem Mountainbiken. Aber 26" und 650B, die liegen anscheinend so nahe beieinander, dass es Leute gibt, die keinen Unterschied zu 26" bemerken. Erfahrungen habe ich keine nur mit 26" auf nem alten Stahlross und 29" auf ner Alu-CC-Flunder. Ich persönlich kann nicht sagen, welches Laufrad besser ist. Beide haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Ich fahre sie einfach nur.
Ansonsten hatte ich wohl zu viele blöde Vergleiche angestellt, wo mir erst hinterher klar wurde, dass das n Bockmist war und ich den nicht mehr löschen konnte, sobald darauf geantwortet wurde.

Das hier ist eigentlich eine Galerie für das Carver IBC.


----------



## -Wally- (24. Februar 2014)

Sooo...als ich mein ICB das letzte mal hier im Forum gezeigt hab gabs diesen Gallerie Thread noch nicht, also kommts nun auch noch hier rein. Außerdem hattet Ihr mir beim letzten mal geraten meinen etwas "außergewöhnlichen" Farbmix so zu lassen...weils irgendwie anders ist.
Hab jetzt das Farbkonzept aber doch etwas angepasst und das Stahlfahrwerk erstmal gegen Luft getauscht (Vorher 222er Roco TST-R / Totem). Hat also ordentlich abgespeckt das Gerät und sollte nun ungefähr im normalen Gewichtsbereich für robuste Enduros liegen. 
Achtung, es wird bunt:


----------



## ravenkiller (24. Februar 2014)

...joooo....schmatz...lecker....respeeeect!


----------



## Makke (24. Februar 2014)

sieht doch richtig fein aus ... so soll das!!!


----------



## fabi.e (24. Februar 2014)

Für mich eines der schönsten individuellsten icb's! Sehr schön! Ich überleg immer noch, ob ich meinem ne knackig, grelle Lackierung vorm Sommer verpasse... Finde das icb03 farblich etwas trist! Farbkombi Vorschläge? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Februar 2014)

Also, ich würde ja an deiner Stelle kein Gelb nehmen...


----------



## Arthur27 (25. Februar 2014)

@ -Wally- :
Geiles Teil ! Gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## Eisbein (25. Februar 2014)

schönes rot-orange! Da sieht sogar das blau gut aus in der kombination.

Schön die alten LX-Kurbeln zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vscope (25. Februar 2014)

Fette Felgen!


----------



## Makke (25. Februar 2014)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Für mich eines der schönsten individuellsten icb's! Sehr schön! Ich überleg immer noch, ob ich meinem ne knackig, grelle Lackierung vorm Sommer verpasse... Finde das icb03 farblich etwas trist! Farbkombi Vorschläge?



also gelb finde ich jetzt nicht so dolle ...


----------



## ravenkiller (3. März 2014)

...mal wieder über die Wupper gefahren und Dreck im Wald geklaut.


----------



## knuspi (3. März 2014)

Kann es sein, dass die Bremsscheibe hinten falsch herum montiert ist?


----------



## KainerM (3. März 2014)

Ja, ist sie.

mfg


----------



## masterdOX (3. März 2014)

Ravenkiller  kleidung in italien  ? 


Inviato da mio iPod touch utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenkiller (4. März 2014)

knuspi schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die Bremsscheibe hinten falsch herum montiert ist?



Danke für den Hinweis...wer mir die wohl rumgedreht hat?????


----------



## bansaiman (4. März 2014)

Unterwegs at the Mosel mit jemand Neuem an Bord :-D


----------



## rider1970 (6. März 2014)

Schick
Kannst du schon was zur Performance der Mattoc sagen? 170er Version?


----------



## bansaiman (6. März 2014)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Schick
> Kannst du schon was zur Performance der Mattoc sagen? 170er Version?




Die ersten 3 Beiträge formen meinen ausführlichen Bericht 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/manitou-mattoc-pro-fahrberichte-und-erfahrungen.687345/


Nein, die Gabel wir d ausschließlich in der 160mm KOnfiguration ausgeliefert und man kann sie dann selbst nach Geschmack spacern. Sprich, der 1 ist drin (raus damit für 170) und 2 liegen bei. Bei der zweiten Lieferung dann auch endlich standardmäßig das Konversion kIt, um eine 26 auf 27,5 um zu bauen und umgerkehrt bei der 650b.
Geile Gabel. Und jetzt, wo sie sich langsam einläuft vom Ansprechverhalten her, würde ich ne Deville gar nicht mehr haben wollen


----------



## dertutnix (8. März 2014)

Morgen, ich habe eben die abschweifende Diskussion gelöscht, bitte bleibt beim Thema!

Hinweis zur "Anrede": bitte hier auch reduzieren und freundlich bleiben. Ab und zu lesen wir mit oder bekommen Hinweise (danke dafür!) und bei Wiederholungen werden die Toleranzen geringer…


----------



## Hasifisch (8. März 2014)

Danke!!!

So:


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Danke!!!



@dertutnix: Der Beitrag ist genauso wenig, bzw. noch weniger Themenbezogen, wie meiner vorhin. Und  jetzt, ihn löschen oder nur die löschen die einem persöhnlich nicht in den Kram passen

Mein ICB auch mal wieder






G.


----------



## ravenkiller (8. März 2014)

...dann mal was zu Thema:
Wetter heute 17° Luft, ICB ist waterproofed, Fahrer auch - hat aber statt Dreck mal 1-2 Liter Wasser nach Hause mitgenommen.


----------



## ravenkiller (13. März 2014)

...und heute ICB on the rocks:


----------



## Der Kassenwart (13. März 2014)

schöne bikes! leider habe ich nicht wirklich zeit, alle 31 seiten nach einem icb in rahmengröße s durchzuforsten. auf den ersten drei seiten und den letzten drei habe ich jedenfalls kein bild gefunden. gibt es eins?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arghlol (13. März 2014)

crossie schrieb:


> auch wenn's (bis auf den sattel) dasselbe bike ist... nochmal n schöneres bild
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da ist eins.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (13. März 2014)

tres chic!


----------



## -Wally- (14. März 2014)

Danke für Eure Kommentare zu meiner Kiste auf der Vorseite! 
Nachdem mein ICB außer dem Teambike von Max Schuhmann noch keinem anderem ICB begegnet ist, gabs vorgestern Mittag mal ne Ausfahrt zusammen mit Makke und seiner Black Pearl im bergischen. Schön wars!


----------



## fabi.e (14. März 2014)

Wo findet man denn so nen schöned Seen Panorama im bergischen? Sieht ja aus wie in Kanada 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Makke (14. März 2014)

Dhünntalsperre ...


----------



## -Wally- (14. März 2014)

och solche Ecken gibts im bergischen Land häufiger. Die Gegend wird ja nicht ohne Grund auch bergisch Kanada genannt!


----------



## fabi.e (14. März 2014)

Bin am we wieder in Wuppertal... Würde mich euch auch mal anschließen ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Makke (14. März 2014)

bin dieses WE nicht unterwegs ... muß/darf ja Arbeiten


----------



## scottfreakx (14. März 2014)

auf dem bild wirken die lenkwinkel echt heftig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arghlol (14. März 2014)

Zur Verteidigung der beiden Räder sei angeführt, dass sie sich in der flachen Position befinden ;-)
Bei mir sind es in der steilen Position mit der Durolux auf 170mm ziemlich genau 65° Lenkwinkel.


----------



## B.Scheuert (14. März 2014)

Neu: Marzocchi 55
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die Highspeed-Druckstufe muss ich noch verändern und kann das Rad dann hoffentlich im Laufe der nächsten Woche in Willingen ordentlich ausfahren.


----------



## rider1970 (14. März 2014)

Welche Version der 55?
Danke!


----------



## B.Scheuert (14. März 2014)

Achso: 55 RC3 Evo V2 Ti. Der Jü hat noch ein paar für 550€...


----------



## Makke (14. März 2014)

ich werde das ICB die Tage mal auf den steilen Lenkwinkel umbauen, so ist es aktuell im steilen Gelände ein Traum, aber auf schnellen kurzen Kurven einfach recht "träge" ...


----------



## -Wally- (15. März 2014)

arghlol schrieb:


> Zur Verteidigung der beiden Räder sei angeführt, dass sie sich in der flachen Position befinden ;-)
> Bei mir sind es in der steilen Position mit der Durolux auf 170mm ziemlich genau 65° Lenkwinkel.



Baut die Durolux so hoch? So wie mein blaues ICB da steht (170mm Lyrik SA RC2 DH) habe ich den Lenkwinkel mit ebenfalls 65° in der flachen Position gemessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arghlol (15. März 2014)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Baut die Durolux so hoch? So wie mein blaues ICB da steht (170mm Lyrik SA RC2 DH) habe ich den Lenkwinkel mit ebenfalls 65° in der flachen Position gemessen.


Die früheren Baujahre waren bei 180mm wohl ca. 565mm hoch. Das Modelljahr 2014 ist mit 570mm angegeben. Ich glaube beim ICB ist auch schon die höhere Variante verbaut. Damit dürfte meine Durolux bei 560mm liegen.

Aber im Grunde ist das von der Höhe im Rahmen (mit 160mm wäre sie 8mm höher als eine entsprechende RS Pike, die ja eher flach baut).
Ich denke da sind bei mir eher die laxen Fertigungstoleranzen schuld.


----------



## Eisbein (15. März 2014)

Auf den 1er rahmen bin ich immer wieder neidisch. Ist einfach der schönste...

Naja, so hässlich ist meins ja auch nicht 

Mhh... zeit wirds mal wieder über der Baumgrenze zu biken!


----------



## Pintie (16. März 2014)

icb in the middle....


----------



## nino85 (17. März 2014)

Merlin, wo wart Ihr unterwegs?


----------



## Pintie (17. März 2014)

zwischen wallberg und risserkogel bis über 1700m.

nordhänge tief schnee, südhänge traumhaft trocken.

gpx als anhang


----------



## ravenkiller (20. März 2014)

Heute bei 16° erst 1200 HM rauf und dann wieder runter.
Gesamtstrecke 49 km.
Fahrzeit bis zum verdienten Espresso 4,5 Std.


 
Abfahrt über den Schinderhannes-Steig am kleinen Zacken vorbei bis Glashütten und dann über den Brückentrail Richtung Idstein.
Location nordwestlich unterhalb des Großen Feldbergs im Taunus, Höhe ca. 670 m - Abfahrt auf 220 m.


----------



## fender_90 (21. März 2014)

Es ist zwar eigentlich eine Galerie für die ICB's, aber ich habe heute durch Zufall auf der Uvex Homepage gesehen, dass das ICB als Werbung für den Quatro Pro herhält . Wenn ich mich nicht täusche.

http://www.uvex-sports.com/de-de/


----------



## Makke (21. März 2014)

jepp ... ist eines ...


----------



## matou (25. März 2014)

Kalt wars (im Vergleich zum letzten Donnerstag), aber sehr schönes Licht!
Die Wolkenschleier brachten mir auf der Abfahrt noch Schneetreiben ein.


----------



## Garfieldzzz (25. März 2014)

beim Bild von Uvex ist ne Magura 4-Kolben Bremse dran oder täusch ich mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olsche (26. März 2014)

Täuscht nicht, wurde hier in den News auch schon vorgestellt...

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## Garfieldzzz (26. März 2014)

ja, aber noch nicht komplett


----------



## Stetox (3. April 2014)

Mein ICB ist endlich fertig.


----------



## Pintie (3. April 2014)

na endlich einer der mal zeigen kann das die felgen zum rahmen passen 

danke


----------



## Stetox (3. April 2014)

Die Spank-Felgen sind etwas dunkler als der Rahmen, was mich nicht stört, da es kaum auffällt.
Spank Spoon Lenker und DMR Vault hingegen wirken, als wären sie zusammen mit dem Rahmen eloxiert worden.


----------



## Makke (3. April 2014)

jepp ... schönes Teil ... !!!


----------



## arghlol (3. April 2014)

Stetox schrieb:


> Mein ICB ist endlich fertig.



Sehr schön. Ich finde sowieso, dass Sitzstrebe, Wippe und Ausfallenden in einer Farbe viel schöner sind.
Da wirkt die Wippe auf mich nicht ganz so wuchtig.

Wie hast du das gemacht?


----------



## Stetox (3. April 2014)

@arghlol
hab den Rahmen so gekauft. Das ist anscheinen die Lackierung der Teamfahrer gewesen.


----------



## KainerM (3. April 2014)

Na dann bin ich ja mal froh, mein Spank Spoon wartet schon auf seinen Rahmen 

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (7. April 2014)

2 x ICB +  Friends


----------



## aurelio (7. April 2014)

Mobiltelefonfoto. Demnächst kommt was qualitativ besseres.





Es hat beim Rennen übrigens für Platz 1 gereicht. Top Fahrrad


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. April 2014)

hat da nicht meistens der Fahrer noch ein wenig mehr Anteil dran? 
Glückwunsch!


----------



## Hasifisch (7. April 2014)

aurelio schrieb:


> Mobiltelefonfoto. Demnächst kommt was qualitativ besseres.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schöne und konsequente Silber/Schwarz Umsetzung!
Und Glückwunsch!


----------



## aurelio (7. April 2014)

Danke euch 

Natürlich habe ich es als Fahrer schon hauptsächlich in der Hand ob die Zeiten am Ende passen. Aber mit einem so aufgebauten ICB hat man in entsprechenden Stages mit gröberem Geläuf schon Vorteile gegenüber den gemäßigteren Enduros.


----------



## konsti-d (7. April 2014)

ganz klar immer noch mein Lieblings-ICB. Würd ich direkt so nehmen (kleiner halt  )

Schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIdea (10. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> zwischen wallberg und risserkogel bis über 1700m.
> 
> nordhänge tief schnee, südhänge traumhaft trocken.
> 
> gpx als anhang



Und ihr seid bis zu der Hütte im Hintergrund hoch GEFAHREN??? Wenn ja.... Bwääää


----------



## aurelio (10. April 2014)

Hier mal nebenbei zwei Detail Fotos vom neuen Antrieb:


----------



## Tobiwan (12. April 2014)

Ich hab mir einen gebrauchten ICB-Rahmen geholt und finds echt Klasse, das Bike:





Bei 178cm kann man mit 35mm Vorbau eigentlich perfekt zu Größe L greifen.


----------



## mohubig (12. April 2014)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Ich hab mir einen gebrauchten ICB-Rahmen geholt und finds echt Klasse, das Bike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Tobi war es ein großes geraffel umzubauen auf 1x10 mit 42t? hab das auch vor...wenn das Ding endlich mal kommt;(


----------



## Tobiwan (12. April 2014)

Der Umbau dauert ganze 5 Minuten - 15 + 17 raus und dafür 16 + 42er drauf. Dann die Schraube vom Schaltwerk voll reinknallen und ein bißchen Feintuning über die Zugspannung. Ich kann´s nur empfehlen!


----------



## rider1970 (12. April 2014)

@Tobiwan 
Sehr schön-- wie fährt es sich im Vgl. zum Last?


----------



## Tobiwan (12. April 2014)

Also das Last hat einen Hinterbau der seines gleichen sucht - der schluckt alles und ist gleichzeitig enorm sprungfreudig. Außerdem ist das Last verspielter, allerdings war mein Rahmen auch ein M, der mit einem Reach von 417mm (444 das ICB) kürzer war.
Das ICB dagegen passt mir in L bei 178cm mit dem 35mm Vorbau richtig gut. Ich fahre mit 222er Dämpfer und nehm die obere Anlenkung für Touren, die untere für Parks. Bergauf geht das ICB enorm gut und bergab ist es einfach nur schnell und macht dadurch richtig Spaß! Also dadurch dass mir das ICB deutlich besser passt, ist der Spass eben auch deutlich größer  
.... ohne das ICB würde ich nie Carver fahren, aber so ... passt!


----------



## Arthur27 (12. April 2014)

Danke für den kurzen Erfahrungsbericht. Scheinbar war bei dir der Reach das ausschlggebende Elemnt um aufs ICB zu wechseln ?

Das Last Herb stand bei mir auch recht weit oben auf der Liste, hab mich dann doch fürs ICB entschieden ... jetzt muss es nur noch ankommen 
Habe mich aber bei 175cm für M entschieden, da ich ein kurzes Sattelrohr bevorzuge.


----------



## FeliXtreme (12. April 2014)

Puhh, ich bin auch 1,78 m groß und hatte mich auf M festgelegt, sobald ich den dhler verkauft habe....

@Tobiwan ist L nicht zulange? Ist die Fahrposition nicht zu arg gestreckt? Wie verhält es sich beim Springen, musst du arg reisen, damit das Vorderrad oben bleibt? Tour und Park wären auch mein Einsatzgebiet, 222er ist auch angedacht.
Wie groß ist dein Kettenblatt?


----------



## Tobiwan (12. April 2014)

Mit M machst du sicherlich nichts falsch. Meine Größenwahl ist wahrscheinlich nicht für jeden tauglich - aber es geht richtig gut. Wenn du M nimmst und mit 50er Vorbau fährst ist der Reach nur ca. 5mm kürzer als ein L mit 35er Vorbau. 
Kettenblatt ist ein 32er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (12. April 2014)

Bin 179cm, auch L, 30er Vorbau. Ich hasse es, gestreckt zu sitzen - das mache ich auf dem Bock keinesfalls. Ich liebe die Laufruhe und es fühlt sich immer noch ziemlich wendig an.


----------



## FeliXtreme (13. April 2014)

Puh 50er Vorbau hört sich schon komsich an, lenkt sich wohl auch etwas indirekter. Nur eine Probefahrt wird das klären können.
Gibt es das aktuelle ICB noch in M/L?


----------



## doriuscrow (13. April 2014)

FeliXtreme schrieb:


> Puh 50er Vorbau hört sich schon komsich an, lenkt sich wohl auch etwas indirekter. Nur eine Probefahrt wird das klären können.
> Gibt es das aktuelle ICB noch in M/L?


Ich habe einen 50er Vorbau auf meinem "L" und es lenkt sich keineswegs komisch! Das ist ganz klar Geschmackssache - jeder sitzt schliesslich "anders" - da hilft nur probieren!


----------



## arghlol (13. April 2014)

FeliXtreme schrieb:


> Puh 50er Vorbau hört sich schon komsich an, lenkt sich wohl auch etwas indirekter. Nur eine Probefahrt wird das klären können.
> Gibt es das aktuelle ICB noch in M/L?


Original war bei mir ein 45er Vorbau montiert.
Zum Vergleich, Canyon gibt bei seinen Modellen (zugegeben alle etwas kürzer als das ICB) auch die Vorbaulänge bei den Geometriedaten mit an:
Torque DHX: 45/50
Torque EX: 50-60
Strive: 50-70
Spectral: 60-70

Also wirklich lang sind 50 mm nicht.


Hasifisch schrieb:


> Bin 179cm, auch L, 30er Vorbau. Ich hasse es, gestreckt zu sitzen - das mache ich auf dem Bock keinesfalls. Ich liebe die Laufruhe und es fühlt sich immer noch ziemlich wendig an.


Aber du bist das zuerst mit einem 35er Vorbau gefahren, oder verwechsel ich da was?
Sofern es stimmt, hast du gewechselt weil der 35er dir doch ein Stück zu lang war? Wie deutlich/spürbar ist der Unterschied?
Ich bin am Überlegen, ob ich mal einen 35er Vorbau statt einem 40er probiere. Kann mich nur nicht entscheiden, ob die Anschaffungskosten für 5 mm gerechtfertigt sind 

Galerie und so.. Detailbild der letzten Änderung:


----------



## Hasifisch (13. April 2014)

Sorry, vergiss es...ich fahre den 35er... 
Bin auch der Meinung, das man vom Lenkgefühl erst ab ein Zentimeter Änderung leichte Unterschiede merkt. Deutlicher sind die Unterschiede in der Sitzposition.


----------



## Goldsprint (13. April 2014)

Ich fahr ein L mit 186cm und 86er Schrittlänge. Der 35mm Vorbau war für mich persönlich unfahrbar. Ich hatte kaum noch Druck auf dem VR. Ich bin dann wieder auf einen 50mm Vorbau gewechselt. Für mich der beste Kompromiss.


----------



## olsche (13. April 2014)

Tja, das ewige Größentheater...
Kommt fast so gut wie Reifendiskussionen...
Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## Eisbein (21. April 2014)

aktuell noch im Winterdress. Mit leichten reifen und noch mit altem casting.

Immerhin mal geputzt:


----------



## arghlol (28. April 2014)

Ein Bild von der kurzen Abstimmungsfahrt mit einem neuen Dämpfer (allerdings fahre ich es jetzt in der steilen Einstellung):




Neu sind Dämpfer, Klickpedale und die Reduzierung des Federwegs um je 20 mm auf 150 hinten und 155 vorne.
Die allerste Ausfahrt habe ich noch mit 175v/170h/flach gemacht, aber das war mir dann sogar bergab fast zu flach.
Um die Winkel etwas steiler zu bekommen musste dann der Federweg vorne runter.

Der Dämpfer macht, abgesehen von der Geräuschskulisse eine ziemlich gute Figur.

Mit Klickpedalen war ich echt lange nicht mehr unterwegs, aber dank Click'R habe ich die Hoffnung im Falle eines Falles die Füße da rechtzeitig raus zu bekommen 

So kommt auch mein flaches Exemplar auf einen Lenkwinkel von fast 66° und eine Tretlagerhöhe von ca. +8 mm.
Mit den übrigen Werten des ICBs kommt das den Vorstellungen einiger User vom "aggressiven Trailbike" schon recht nahe 
Abgesehen vom Gewicht natürlich.. vorne steht da nach wie vor die 14.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (29. April 2014)

Wie macht sich der Suntour RC bei dir?


----------



## Makke (7. Mai 2014)

musste gerade etwas suchen, bis ich die Unterhaltungen hier wieder gefunden habe ... :

frisches Futter!!! (inzwischen ist auch die Pike clean)


----------



## SatanClaus (7. Mai 2014)

Sehr, sehr geil. Supergeil....


----------



## Kharne (7. Mai 2014)

Black Beauty


----------



## Pintie (7. Mai 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> inzwischen ist auch die Pike clean



wie hast das gemacht?
hätte meine Lyrik gern ohne decals... aber das ist ja lackiert


----------



## Makke (7. Mai 2014)

Danke Männers!

Die Pike hat nur Sticker ... mit Fön und Fingernagel sind die binnen weniger Minuten runter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabi.e (7. Mai 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> Danke Männers!
> 
> Die Pike hat nur Sticker ... mit Fön und Fingernagel sind die binnen weniger Minuten runter ...


Hey makke! Welche ebl hat dein vivid? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Makke (8. Mai 2014)

ist ein 216er ... Standartmaß ...


----------



## matou (8. Mai 2014)

Neue XT Bremse am Lago einfahren...
...hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich die Saint überhaupt nicht vermisse...obwohl diese für mich über jeden Zweifel erhaben war.


----------



## nino85 (8. Mai 2014)

Wasser noch kalt? =)


----------



## matou (8. Mai 2014)

Das von oben auf alle Fälle.


----------



## ravenkiller (14. Mai 2014)

*...der macht was neu, der Mai:*


 
*und die ersetzt dann die 26" Fox:

 
und dann sieht das in 27,5" so aus:*


----------



## Eisbein (15. Mai 2014)

schnippisches kommentar am morgen:

Bleibt halt auch ne Luftgabel...


----------



## Pintie (15. Mai 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> schnippisches kommentar am morgen:
> 
> Bleibt halt auch ne Luftgabel...


hätte das Geld in andere Teile am Bike gesteckt 

Finde die Gabel aber trotzdem interessant. eine Vergleichstest mit der Pike wäre mal was...


----------



## knuspi (15. Mai 2014)

Sieht auf jeden Fall schon mal besser aus als mit der Fox


----------



## Eisbein (15. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> *hätte das Geld in andere Teile am Bike gesteckt*
> 
> Finde die Gabel aber trotzdem interessant. eine Vergleichstest mit der Pike wäre mal was...



Die baustellen hab ich alle mal gekonnt übersehen. 

Mich würde ja eher mal ein vergleich mit der Coil Lyrik interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (15. Mai 2014)

finde die Mattoc auch sehr interessant, aber ich hab ja die Pike drinnen und die gefällt mir schon sehr gut!



Eisbein schrieb:


> Bleibt halt auch ne Luftgabel...



Die aktuellen Luftgabeln sind schon sehr gut ... fahre, außer meiner X-Fusion, nur noch Luftgabeln und habe den
Umstieg bis heute nicht bereut.


----------



## ravenkiller (15. Mai 2014)

...Kommentar am Abend:
Ist eine 27,5" und in der Größe habe ich noch keine Stahlfedergabel gefunden...wenns da was gibt bitte ich um Input.

Ja Männer...und die Fox is auch eine Lufgabel - die technische Weiterentwicklung ist an der Maniou schon auf der Parkplatzrunde auzumachen.



Merlin7 schrieb:


> hätte das Geld in andere Teile am Bike gesteckt
> 
> ...Geld in andere Teile wäre bei dem Stand eher Spielerei.



Spielt man Bumsmuik eigentlich auf Stahl- oder Luftinstrumenten oder ist das alle Blech?


----------



## Pintie (15. Mai 2014)

mal ne doofe frage... wie ist das mit der Bremsleitung wenn die gabel voll einfedert?
ist da genug Luft zwischen gabelbrücke und Casting?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> mal ne doofe frage... wie ist das mit der Bremsleitung wenn die gabel voll einfedert?
> ist da genug Luft zwischen gabelbrücke und Casting?


 
Hab ich mir bei der Verlegung auch gedacht. Wird das bei den Manitou net entweder komplett hinten rum oder alternativ vorne rum verlegt???
Zumindest war das damals zu Sherman Brakeoutzeiten so 

G.


----------



## arghlol (16. Mai 2014)

Dt Swiss empfiehlt das einmal komplett vorne rum:


Ansonsten weiß ich gar nicht, was ihr da großartig dran auszusetzen habt.
Gerade die Gabel soll ja topp sein, wenn man die Lobhudeleien hier so liest. Soll ja schon recht nah an eine Stahlfeder ran kommen.
Und ob ich mit für ein Quentchen mehr Performance ein halbes kilo mehr ans Rad hauen möchte... hmm.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2014)

Auf deinem Bild ists aber hinten rum  

G.


----------



## arghlol (16. Mai 2014)

Na, vorne am Steuerrohr rum meinte ich


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2014)

arghlol schrieb:


> Na, vorne am Steuerrohr rum meinte ich



Hatte ich mir schon gedacht 

G.


----------



## Eisbein (16. Mai 2014)

arghlol schrieb:


> Dt Swiss empfiehlt das einmal komplett vorne rum:
> Anhang anzeigen 293156
> Ansonsten weiß ich gar nicht, was ihr da großartig dran auszusetzen habt.
> Gerade die Gabel soll ja topp sein, wenn man die Lobhudeleien hier so liest. Soll ja schon recht nah an eine Stahlfeder ran kommen.
> *Und ob ich mit für ein Quentchen mehr Performance ein halbes kilo mehr ans Rad hauen möchte... hmm.*



Kommt immer auf den einsatzzweck an. Bei mir gehts prinzipiell darum, das die gabeln recht weit im federweg versinken wenn man bremst und/oder stufen fährt. 
Ja ne und dämpfung find ich nicht den richtigen weg, ich steh nämlich permanent auf der bremse  Das einzige was hier gut hilft, ist das Motion Control floodgate 

Bei normalen trailgefahre würde ich vmtl kaum ein unterschied spüren, aber mein hauptfokus liegt halt im bereich des stolperbikens/vertriden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Kommt immer auf den einsatzzweck an. Bei mir gehts prinzipiell darum, das die gabeln recht weit im federweg versinken wenn man bremst und/oder stufen fährt.
> Ja ne und dämpfung find ich nicht den richtigen weg, ich steh nämlich permanent auf der bremse  Das einzige was hier gut hilft, ist das Motion Control floodgate
> 
> Bei normalen trailgefahre würde ich vmtl kaum ein unterschied spüren, aber mein hauptfokus liegt halt im bereich des stolperbikens/vertriden.



Jepp, seh ich genauso. Beim Heizen muß man die bessere Funktion einer Stahlfedergabel nicht mehr haben. Aber beim langsam Fahren harperts noch mit der Luft. Vielleicht gibts ja bei der Manitou da jetzt auch eine Verbesserung!?

G.


----------



## Hasifisch (16. Mai 2014)

Ganz klar: ja. Auf jeden Fall im Vergleich zur Lyrik Coil/Coil U-Turn ist der Unterschied m.E. wesentlich geringer als von der Lyrik DPA zur Coil. Ob es wirklich gleich ist, kann ich nicht sagen, dazu müsste ich direkt vergleichen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Mai 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ganz klar: ja. Auf jeden Fall im Vergleich zur Lyrik Coil/Coil U-Turn ist der Unterschied m.E. wesentlich geringer als von der Lyrik DPA zur Coil. Ob es wirklich gleich ist, kann ich nicht sagen, dazu müsste ich direkt vergleichen.


Na, dann Gabel in den Rucksack und ab an die Renne oder so


----------



## ravenkiller (16. Mai 2014)

*...eine mögliche richtige Verlegung sieht so aus:*



 

*...und so bin ich dann auch gefahren
Fährt sich für ein Baustellenfahrzeug recht gut.*


----------



## Kharne (16. Mai 2014)

Da hast du innerhalb kurzer Zeit die Krone angeschrabbelt.


----------



## Pintie (16. Mai 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Da hast du innerhalb kurzer Zeit die Krone angeschrabbelt.


befürchte ich auch...
ist aber bisher das einzig negative was ich über die mattoc gehört / gesehen hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (16. Mai 2014)

Ich hab den Zug an meiner Sherman mit so ner Klebehalterung vorne lang geführt. Tut´s einwandfrei und scheuert nirgends


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Mai 2014)

Ich hab meiner DT-Swiss am HT eben ne Reverb-Kabelführung mit kleinen Kabelbindern an die Krone gebastelt. Scheint ganz gut zu funktionieren.gehe aber auch von recht ums Steuerrohr rum.


----------



## Eisbein (17. Mai 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Da hast du innerhalb kurzer Zeit die Krone angeschrabbelt.


mimimimi...

Hat dein rad keine Kratzer? 

Alternativ kann man da auch einfach Tesafilm hinkleben und fertig is. 

Sollte es i.einen der ICB'er inkl luftgabel Pike/Mattoc mal in die Tiroler Berger verschlagen, melden! Würde es echt gern mal testen. Guiding gäbs ausnahmsweise gratis


----------



## KainerM (17. Mai 2014)

Zu 95% fertig:


 
Gabelschaft muss noch gekürzt werden, und ein paar Kleinigkeiten eingestellt. Und dann brauch ich noch einen Lenker in passendem blau, der Spank harmoniert leider nicht sooo toll...
Schönere Bilder gibts wenn das Wetter wieder ein bisschen besseres Licht bereit hält.

mfg


----------



## bastea82 (17. Mai 2014)

ravenkiller schrieb:


> *...eine mögliche richtige Verlegung sieht so aus:*
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 293344
> 
> ...



Bei meiner Dt verläuft die Leitung vom Tauchrohr rechts am Steuerrohr vorbei. Die Gabelbrücke wird nicht berührt, ergo scheuert auch nix. 
Ein Bild dazu steht in der Dt Anleitung, kann ich leider gerade nicht verlinken. 

Bas


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Na, dann Gabel in den Rucksack und ab an die Renne oder so



Dazu müsste ich aber noch ein Lyrik haben... 



bastea82 schrieb:


> Bei meiner Dt verläuft die Leitung vom Tauchrohr rechts am Steuerrohr vorbei. Die Gabelbrücke wird nicht berührt, ergo scheuert auch nix....



Dito.


----------



## Kharne (17. Mai 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Und dann brauch ich noch einen Lenker in passendem blau, der Spank harmoniert leider nicht sooo toll...



Ein passendes Blau habe ich noch nirgends gesehen, ich würde eher auf weiß oder schwarz gehen


----------



## Pintie (17. Mai 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> mimimimi...
> 
> Hat dein rad keine Kratzer?



doch habe einen richtig schön fetten neuen.... kettenstrebe links - nach zu wenig gripp auf felsen. 
ärger.... 

wird noch irgendwann ein raw rahmen


----------



## KainerM (17. Mai 2014)

So, frische Bilder! (In meinem Album sind noch ein, zwei mehr)














@Eisbein: Ich bin ab mitte August für ein paar Tage in Hinterglemm - ist zwar nicht ganz Tirol, aber nah dran  Wenn du Interesse hast, einfach Bescheid sagen.

mfg


----------



## Pintie (17. Mai 2014)

schöner Aufbau. und netter Schlossbergblick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Mai 2014)

Schick. Aber jetzt, raus vor die Tür und Schlamm drüber!


----------



## Pintie (17. Mai 2014)

so wie das erste bild aussieht haben die Grazer schon wieder besseres Wetter als hier und weniger Schlamm ....
mein icb ist schon die Treppe vorne vom Schlossberg runter. super test ob alle schrauben fest sind...


----------



## KainerM (17. Mai 2014)

Das war schon draußen  wir sind irgendwie vom Unwetter ziemlich verschont geblieben - bis auf Wind war bei uns net viel. Aber heute war nur eine erste Abstimmungsfahrt am Plan, so weit so gut. In die Gabel muss noch mindestens ein Token rein...

mfg


----------



## Makke (17. Mai 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Zu 95% fertig:
> Anhang anzeigen 293440
> Gabelschaft muss noch gekürzt werden, und ein paar Kleinigkeiten eingestellt. Und dann brauch ich noch einen Lenker in passendem blau, der Spank harmoniert leider nicht sooo toll...
> Schönere Bilder gibts wenn das Wetter wieder ein bisschen besseres Licht bereit hält.
> ...



Die Bremsleitung wird auf der Innenseite verlegt ...


----------



## KainerM (17. Mai 2014)

Welche Bremsleitung auf welcher Innenseite?

Mfg


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Mai 2014)

Die Vorne auf die Innenseite vom Tauchrohr. Aussen liegt sie zu ungeschützt wenn du das Bike mal blöd wegschmeißt.


----------



## rider1970 (18. Mai 2014)

So, nach ein paar Upgrades traue ich mich auch mal wieder hier rein


----------



## KainerM (18. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Die Vorne auf die Innenseite vom Tauchrohr. Aussen liegt sie zu ungeschützt wenn du das Bike mal blöd wegschmeißt.


Hmmm... habs mal gerade so hingebaut, sauberer siehts außen rum aus, geht aber auch innen rum. Mal sehen was ich da lasse...

mfg


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Mai 2014)

Wie es sauberer aussieht ist wohl Geschmackssache. Technisch sinnvoll ist nur innen. Und das es innen auch geht ist klar, so ist nahezu jedes Bike mit Scheibe und Brücke nach vorne aufgebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Wally- (18. Mai 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ein passendes Blau habe ich noch nirgends gesehen, ich würde eher auf weiß oder schwarz gehen



Ich fahre ja blau eloxierte Naben, gelabelt von Superstar Components (baugleich Veltec SL) und die passen ziemlich gut zum blau des Rahmens.
Wenn deren Lenker aus dem gleichen Eloxbad kommen, sollte das gut passen. Wäre vielleicht nochmal ein Versuch.
Ansonsten kann ich auch RaceFace Orange empfehlen!

Hier nochmal die Wiederholung von neulich, sieht derzeit aber schon wieder etwas anders aus:


----------



## Pintie (18. Mai 2014)

juhu.. endlich wieder vernüftiges Wetter in den Bergen...


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Mai 2014)

Der Helm jehört auf´n Nüschel wenn man so Faxen macht... 
Es sei denn, du willst das Smartphone schützen, wenn du den Maikäfer machst...


----------



## Pintie (19. Mai 2014)

ich kann das.... 

außerdem hatte ich echt keinen Bock den vollgeschwitzten und mit Schlamm aufgefüllten Helm für die Letzten 50m vom einkehrschwung zum Auto wieder drauf zu machen.


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Mai 2014)




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Mai 2014)

Mit Schlamm gefüllt? Hast'n Flachköpper gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (19. Mai 2014)

nö, bis kurz vor Schluss war ich sogar noch halbwegs sauber.
hatte sich dann auf 20m strecke erledigt.
Das neopren ding zwischen Gabelbrücke und casting lag daheim. 

die dinger sind top. bleibt das Gesicht sauber und es knirscht nicht zwischen den Zähnen.


----------



## Tuklaamp (23. Mai 2014)

Mein ICB ist 90% fertig, ich brauche noch ein kettenführung und den Gabelschaft muss noch gekürzt werden.


----------



## nino85 (24. Mai 2014)

Schön ist anders, aber solange es fährt...


----------



## -Wally- (29. Mai 2014)

Mein ICB ist ja vergangene Woche ein Jahr alt geworden, dementsprechend wurde wieder ein bisschen was dran gemacht:





Es gab heute ne kleine Revision vom Antrieb, neue Kette, Kettenblatt und ein frisches Innenlager. Mein altes X9 Schaltwerk war so langsam auch auf. Ich fahre am ICB weiterhin auch erstmal 9 fach und als Ersatzschaltwerk bot sich das aktuelle XT RD+ Short an, welches ja auch wunderbar mit dem restlichen SRAM Gedöns funktioniert.
Was das Fahrwerk angeht, hab mal auf 'nen 216er Vivid Air umgerüstet und wie schon beschrieben hat die Lyrik die FAST Dämpfung drin, der ich gestern auch nochmal einen etwas härteren Shimstack verpasst habe.
Außerdem habe ich noch auf tubeless umgerüstet und da ich Spiel im bremsseitigen Horstlink hatte, sind nun auch die neuen Lager drin und alles läuft wieder spielfrei.


----------



## knuspi (9. Juni 2014)

Mal wieder meins. Bis auf den Mud Guard nichts neues. Demnächst steht endlich mal der Umbau auf Tubeless an.


----------



## bananaspit (12. Juni 2014)




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Juni 2014)

Gestern Abend mal den neuesten Stand abgelichtet:


----------



## n04rd1sch (26. Juni 2014)

Moin zusammen ,

ich reihe mich dann auch mal mit meinem 650B + Spank Spoon mit 40mm rise ein!
p.s. ich hätte einen "Syntace Vector 7075 High20 8° 780mm" im Neuzustand abzugeben.


----------



## Makke (26. Juni 2014)

heftiger Spacerturm ... aber schick!
Werden 80% alles ICB`s in blau gefahren ... ?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Juni 2014)

Och, so viele Spcer sind es auch nicht, sieht aus wie 6x 5mm. Sieht nur so viel aus weil es so viele Einzelspacer sind. Ich habe auch 25mm. Sieht nur harmonischer aus weil ich einen konischen Carbonspacer benutze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (27. Juni 2014)

n04rd1sch schrieb:


> Moin zusammen ,
> 
> ich reihe mich dann auch mal mit meinem 650B + Spank Spoon mit 40mm rise ein!
> p.s. ich hätte einen "Syntace Vector 7075 High20 8° 780mm" im Neuzustand abzugeben.



Bist du auch in der über 1,9m Klasse? Ich fahre bei 1,8m 40mm Rise ohne Spacer.


----------



## n04rd1sch (27. Juni 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Bist du auch in der über 1,9m Klasse? Ich fahre bei 1,8m 40mm Rise ohne Spacer.



Jep, bin 1,94  und mit den 40mm rise passt es jetzt für mich ganz gut!
Ich würde nur gerne noch die Aluspacer gegen einen konischen Carbonspacer  in 30mm oder 40mm tauschen, hat da jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Pintie (27. Juni 2014)

beim Lenker konnte ich mich noch zu keinem Modell durchringen.
will aber auch von 20 auf 35mm rise.

Spacer hab ich jetzt von bike diskcount den konischen aus Carbon. der hat übrigens 22,5mm, nicht die 25mm die angegeben sind.
ist mit dem syntace megaforce aber eh grenzwertig von der schaftrohrlänge. (XL Rahmen). Keine Ahnung ob und wie viel die bei FXXL da gekürzt hatten.

ach ja habe 195cm


----------



## matou (2. Juli 2014)

Das ICB kann einfach vieles.


----------



## Eisbein (2. Juli 2014)

uah... das sind ja so sachen, da mach ich mir regelmäßg die hosen voll, wenn ich da nicht mit dem trIAl rad runterspringen darf. 

Ich führ das ICB morgen mal wieder ins Ötztal aus. Pärchenurlaub quasi. Werd mal zur sicherheit die kamera einpacken


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Juli 2014)

matou schrieb:


> Das ICB kann einfach vieles.



Jepp, und definitiv mehr als ich... 
Schönes Bild, an so Sachen pirsche ich mich gerad ran.


----------



## matou (3. Juli 2014)

Danke! 
Ist normalerweise auch nicht so meins...Kumpel meinte aber "einfach fahrn und fallen lassen"


----------



## Pintie (3. Juli 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> uah... das sind ja so sachen, da mach ich mir regelmäßg die hosen voll,



ist lustig... bei solchem Zeug scheiß ich mich auch gern ein... dafür kenn ich genügend Leut die dann in den Alpen aufm steilen Trail wo man mit 5kmh fährt mimimi sagen und lieber 5m drops im Park fahren.


----------



## mhedder (3. Juli 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> uah... das sind ja so sachen, da mach ich mir regelmäßg die hosen voll, wenn ich da nicht mit dem trIAl rad runterspringen darf.
> 
> Ich führ das ICB morgen mal wieder ins Ötztal aus. Pärchenurlaub quasi. Werd mal zur sicherheit die kamera einpacken



Versteh ich nur zum teil... Ich fahr ja auch son bissel Trial (ü30 Einsteiger  mit recht langsamen Fortschritten), aber ich kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass ein Sprung mit nem Trialrad in so eine steile Landezone einfacher ist...

Oder meinst Du nur allgemein die Höhe? 

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (4. Juli 2014)

mhedder schrieb:


> Versteh ich nur zum teil... Ich fahr ja auch son bissel Trial (ü30 Einsteiger  mit recht langsamen Fortschritten), aber ich kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass ein Sprung mit nem Trialrad in so eine steile Landezone einfacher ist...
> 
> Oder meinst Du nur allgemein die Höhe?
> 
> Gruß Marc


sowohl als auch! Aber ich meine eher die Höhe.

Langsame fortschritte sind beim trial normal, unabhängig vom Alter. Einfach geduldig und motiviert am Ball bleiben


----------



## flip8686 (10. Juli 2014)

Nach der ersten größeren Ausfahrt...


----------



## Tobiwan (11. Juli 2014)

matou schrieb:


> Das ICB kann einfach vieles.



Geiles Foto! Wo ist das? Sieht nach Spass aus und mein ICB scherrt schon wieder mit den Hufen


----------



## matou (11. Juli 2014)

Danke!
Ist auf einer der Freeride Strecken in Bad Wildbad.


----------



## f4lkon (16. Juli 2014)

Puh wie die Zeit vergeht. Mein ICB ist ja nun auch schon über ein Jahr alt. Ich hab es noch immer so gern wie am ersten Tag und es fährt und fährt und fährt. Kein knacken und bis auf das linke Hauptlager läuft alles geschmeidig. Die besten Investitionen waren dabei von oben nach unten:

Pike.  Die hat mir schon so viel Lebenszeit gespart. Sie funktioniert einfach gut. Immer. Keine Suche mehr nach dem heiligen Setup-Gral.
1-fach Antrieb, weil Umwerfer wie diese kleinen Wauwau's von alten mürrischen Omis sind. Schauen im ersten Augenblick ganz unscheinbar aus und laufen beim nächsten Lidschalg amok.
Vivid in 222mm, weil er mir schon oft den Hintern gerettet hat


----------



## arghlol (18. Juli 2014)

@f4lkon: In der oberen Dämpferaufnahme (150 mm) geht ein 222er Dämpfer auch in der steilen Einstellung rein? Das sehe ich gerade zum ersten Mal.

Meins mit etwas Speck am Hinterrad dank SG-Karkasse nun bei ziemlich genau 14 kg:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (20. Juli 2014)

Yip geht problemlos in der oberen Stellung. So komme ich mit 26er pike bei einem 66er lenkwinkel raus.


----------



## JimKK (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
ich nutze diese Gelegenheit mal gleich um mich kurz vorzustellen. Mein Name ist Kim (25J. alt) und bin seit einer Woche stolzer Besitzer eines Carver ICB 01. Nach langem hin und her zwischen verschiedenen Marken und Konzepten, habe ich mich schlussendlich relativ spontan für das Carver ICB entschieden. Es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick (Fahrt). Momentan ist alles noch Standard. Wird auch erstmal so belassen bis auf den ein oder anderen optischen Schnickschnack. Bin wirklich echt zufrieden mit dem Bike. Werde die Tage mal bisschen an der Fahrwerkseinstellung spielen. Habe heute mal ein wenig mit dem SAG gespielt. Bin jetzt vorne bei ca. 28% und hinten bei 31%, was hinten gefühlsmäßig zu viel ist. Genug der Rede...........





PS: Ist es normal dass das ICB 01 auf der Homepage ne Race Face Kurbel mit Bashguard hat. Aber in den Läden überall stehen sie mit Shimano Kurbel ohne Bashguard rum. Bei meinem ist es auch so. Ist ja schon komisch......!!??

Greetz Jim


----------



## rider1970 (22. Juli 2014)

Schönes Bike Kim
Bzgl. der Kurbel würde ich mal bei Carver nachfragen...


----------



## warp4 (22. Juli 2014)

@JimKK 
Viel Spaß mit dem Bike !
Solltest nur lieber am SAG Spielen, statt am Sack... 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## JimKK (22. Juli 2014)

warp4 schrieb:


> @JimKK
> Viel Spaß mit dem Bike !
> Solltest nur lieber am SAG Spielen, statt am Sack...
> 
> Gruß Uwe


 
OMG Danke meinte ich ja..... wo war ich nur mit meinen Gedanken?!
Habs geändert........

Greetz Jim


----------



## matou (29. Juli 2014)

So, ich verabschiede mich aus dem ICB-Fahrerlager.
Mein ICB ging wegen einiger Mängel zurück an F-XXL. Ich finds Schade, das ICB war ein klasse Bike und hat mir einen riesen Spaß gemacht.
Aber danke an F-XXL für die recht reibungslose Abwicklung.

Seit letzter Woche bin ich auf einem neuen Hobel unterwegs, was soll ich sagen, der legt nochmal eine Schippe auf das Potential vom ICB drauf. 
Ich hoffe, damit hab ich "etwas" länger Spaß...


----------



## nino85 (29. Juli 2014)

matou schrieb:


> So, ich verabschiede mich aus dem ICB-Fahrerlager.
> Mein ICB ging wegen einiger Mängel zurück an F-XXL. Ich finds Schade, das ICB war ein klasse Bike und hat mir einen riesen Spaß gemacht.
> Aber danke an F-XXL für die recht reibungslose Abwicklung.



Was war? Das 601 ist rattenscharf, das hätte ich auch gern  Wenn der Rahmen nur nicht so viel kosten würde wie das komplette Rad.


----------



## matou (29. Juli 2014)

Danke!

Was war defekt? Schiefer Hinterbau, ausgeschlagene Aufnahme des Horstlink-Bolzens in der Kettenstrebe...
...und noch bekannte Mängel, wegen denen ich alleine aber wahrscheinlich nicht reklamiert hätte, wie eine schiefe Wippe, zu stark ausgeriebenes Sattelrohr oder die X-12 Gewindehülse die sich nicht über die Schaltaugenschraube klemmen lassen hat.


----------



## Chris0711 (29. Juli 2014)

So sieht meins zur Zeit aus. Ist ein 2013 ICB 02. Knapp unter 14 kg mit dem richtigen Hinterrad. Ist ein comp als Ersatz montiert.
Änderungen:
150mm Reverb
Ice Tech Beläge vorne
Huber buschings und alle Schrauben neu und aus Edelstahl
Syntace Lenker mit 12° Backsweep
175mm Kurbel
Pike 650B Solo Air (mit 26" Rädern und Ausfallende in steiler Einstellung 65°Lenkwinkel)
1x10 mit Race Face NW und 11-42 Kasette
Schaltwerk XT Shadow plus kurz
SQ Lab Sattel
Ergon Griffe
Tubeless


----------



## Felger (29. Juli 2014)

bei mir ist auch Ende mit ICB:






wurde letzte Woche gestohlen - wenn wer Hinweise hat - Belohnung garantiert. Hier mehr dazu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gestohlene-bikes.185240/page-187#post-12161288


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (2. August 2014)

Bei meinem Karren hat sich nicht wirklich etwas getan, aber trotzdem mal wieder:

Carver ICB 02 in XL
RS Lyrik RC2DH Air helmchen tuned
RS Monarch RCT3 mit huber bushings
Spank Spike 35 auf Acros FR 85
Schaltung komplett SLX
Bremsen SLX
Syntace Vector & Megaforce 2
RS Reverb Stealth
SQ Lab 614 Active
DMR Vault
ODI Rogue Lock On
Schwalbe Muddy Marry & Hans Dampf beides tubeless






mehr fällt mir nicht ein .. 
bisauf das ständige Knacken bin ich sehr zufrieden!

LG Jens


----------



## Eisbein (15. August 2014)

Port du Soleil - Häfen der Sonne 
Theoretisch


----------



## cmi (15. August 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Port du Soleil - Häfen der Sonne
> Theoretisch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 313926



schicke mud-optik. was hast du dafür bezahlt?


----------



## Eisbein (15. August 2014)

24€ 

Wenn ich mir dann mal kurz in den kopf rufe was man in Innsbruck oder in Sölden zahlt und was der gegenwert dafür ist... Ein sehr sehr faires angebot.


----------



## Pedalerie (2. September 2014)

Hier mal mein Schätzchen. Geändert wurde bis jetzt auf:
- XTR Kurbel 
- Umbau auf 1 fach mit Mirfe Ritzel, 34er Hope Kettenblatt
- Ergon SME 3 Sattel 
- Ergon GE 1 Griffe
- CCDB Air CS XV Dämpfer
- rt 76 Bremsscheiben
- Huber Bushings

Den Laufradsatz nehme ich mir noch vor. Ansonsten habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich das Gewicht noch effektiv senken kann. Wenn ihr Ideen habt her damit.


----------



## nino85 (2. September 2014)

Pedalerie schrieb:


> Den Laufradsatz nehme ich mir noch vor. Ansonsten habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich das Gewicht noch effektiv senken kann. Wenn ihr Ideen habt her damit.



Carbon-Lenker, leichtere Bremse, Tubeless, sonst fällt mir da jetzt auch nichts ein, sofern du das Fahrwerk so behalten willst, wie es ist 
Eure Räder sind alle so unverschrammt - meins wurde in Finale letzte Woche mal ordentlich in die Gegend geworfen. Jetzt sieht es "authentisch" aus, wie ein Mitfahrer meinte


----------



## darkJST (2. September 2014)




----------



## nino85 (2. September 2014)

Damn, ich hätte die Röntgenbilder vom Arzt doch mitnehmen sollen  
Andererseits - Rippenprellungen sieht man nicht auf Röntgenbildern :O)
Kann aber heute Abend mal die Schrammen am Bike dokumentieren *g*


----------



## Pintie (2. September 2014)

geht mir auch so. das blau fehlt bei mir auch schon hier und da
vor allem die linke Kettenstrebe hats erwischt.

Aber wer ein bike für die Eisdiele sucht ist wo anders eh besser aufgehoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (2. September 2014)

So ein Eisdielen-Bike fehlt mir noch  Vielleicht sollte ich mir noch ein Fixie oder ein Fatty oder noch besser ein Fatty-Fixie kaufen.


----------



## Pintie (2. September 2014)

nino85 schrieb:


> So ein Eisdielen-Bike fehlt mir noch  Vielleicht sollte ich mir noch ein Fixie oder ein Fatty oder noch besser ein Fatty-Fixie kaufen.


und wenn ich mir sowas kaufe schauts nach 2 Wochen trotzdem "used" aus


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. September 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> und wenn ich mir sowas kaufe schauts nach 2 Wochen trotzdem "used" aus


Überall Eisflecken oder wie?


----------



## darkJST (2. September 2014)

nino85 schrieb:


> (...)Kann aber heute Abend mal die Schrammen am Bike dokumentieren *g*


So meinte ich das, und vielleicht noch paar andere schöne Bilder aus Finale, wird bei mir wohl erst wieder nächstes Jahr Röntgenbilder von ner Rippenprellung hab ich selbst Mein herzliches Beileid, ich hatte mir dann noch ne leichte Erkältung eingefangen, was ein Spaß^^


----------



## Tobiwan (3. September 2014)

Tour vom letzten Sonntag. Bike wiegt laut Digi-Waage "nur" 15,7 kg so wie es dasteht. Find ich ok, vor allem für das was geboten wird. Ach ja, mal knackts da - mal knarzt es hier. Ich seh´s inzwischen als Power-Test - immer wenn ich es knacken höre weiß ich, dass ich grad am Gas geben bin


----------



## KainerM (4. September 2014)

heute als Feierabendrunde... In der Luftgütehauptstadt eine schöne Tour auf den Hausberg. Danach hats dann geregnet, aber im Wald wird man eh kaum nass. Ich finde, Graz sollte als Sommerhauptstadt Europas 2014 bewerben, top das Wetter heuer!



mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sledge.OC (11. September 2014)

letzte Woche hab ich meine erste Transalp bestritten, und hier sieht man mein Gefährt auf 2613m.


----------



## knuspi (11. September 2014)

Respekt! 

Und du bist der erste den ich sehe, der wirklich einen Flaschenhalter montiert hat  Spritzt da nicht der ganze Dreck ran? Bei mir haben die Schrauben von Anfang an keine Funktion. Scheinbar ist das Gewinde innen locker. Jedenfalls drehen sich die Schrauben ins leere.


----------



## Sledge.OC (11. September 2014)

ja, die Flasche wird schon ziemlich dreckig, aber oben an der Trinköffnung gehts eigentlich.
Und meine Gewindehülsen halten auch nicht im Rahmen, darum ist da ein Kabelbinder außenrum
Das Klappern ist mit der Zeit immer schlimmer geworden. Ich überlege noch, wie ich die Hülse am besten ruhig stelle, vielleicht mit einem Tropfen Heißkleber.


----------



## knuspi (11. September 2014)

Das mit dem Kleber habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Wobei meine relativ ruhig sind. Das Beste wäre gewesen, diese Öffnungen einfach weg zu lassen


----------



## Eisbein (13. September 2014)

Ich bin der weil auch wieder am Meer angekommen. Merke, das Apennin ist sehr interessant. Trails, wirklich unberührte Natur, unheimlich nette Leute und gutes Essen. Schöne Abwechslung zu den Alpen.


----------



## Makke (17. September 2014)

vor 5 Tagen am Parpaner Rothorn in der Schweiz ...


----------



## Eisbein (18. September 2014)

ja, skifahren am montag war ganz okay für mitte september


----------



## AXION (18. September 2014)

heute auch mal wieder das ICB ausgeführt


----------



## Hasifisch (21. September 2014)

Letzte Woche waren das ICB und ich in Livigno. Kumpel und Familie waren auch dabei, aber hier halt nebensächlich... 
Kurze Erklärungen immer bei den Bildern im Album!


----------



## scottfreakx (27. September 2014)

AXION schrieb:


> heute auch mal wieder das ICB ausgeführt


ich find dieses blau so übergeil 
der killer wären optisch noch schwarze Standrohre an der Lyrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedalerie (27. September 2014)

Hier das Eisdielenbike mal in Aktion.






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Pedalerie (27. September 2014)




----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2014)

Ui vom ganz großen   

G.


----------



## Pintie (28. September 2014)

@Pedalerie : tiefer Respekt ! hätte ich nicht die Eier dafür.

Aber immerhin ist der Herbst der bessere Sommer und man kann gerade super Touren machen


----------



## knuspi (28. September 2014)

@Pedalerie:  Respekt! Da würden mich keine 10 Pferde runter bringen. Ist auch nicht mehr so ganz der Einsatzbereich eines Enduros oder?


----------



## Pedalerie (30. September 2014)

Ach, ich denke das sollte es schon mitmachen. Ist schließlich ein Rad für alles.


----------



## Pintie (30. September 2014)

beim Rad mach ich mir da weniger sorgen als beim Fahrer  zumindest in meinem Fall


----------



## fender_90 (3. Oktober 2014)

"Bald" ist meins auch fertig. Es fehlt nicht mehr viel.


----------



## ravenkiller (7. Oktober 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flip8686 (13. Oktober 2014)

Hier noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder vom Umbau auf 1x10...


----------



## tom34788 (14. Oktober 2014)

flip8686 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder vom Umbau auf 1x10...



Hallo Flip,
wie funktioniert das Ganze denn mit dem Rad Cage? Ich hab vor längerer Zeit mal umgebaut nur mit einem Mirfe-Ritzel. Das hat weder mit einem Zee- noch mit einem SLX-Shadow-plus-Schaltwerk richtig funktioniert. Entweder konnte ich es mit der B-Schraube so einstellen, daß das 42er funtioniert hat oder das die kleinen Ritzel funtioniert haben. Beides ging nicht, da hab ich das dann gelassen.
Wie ist es bei Dir? Sind da noch andere Sachen geändert außer dem Rad Cage?
Danke und Gruß, Tom


----------



## Tobiwan (14. Oktober 2014)

Hab auch den RAD-Cage dran und dort funktioniert das SLX-Schaltwerk richtig gut. Vorher hatte ich Kettensprünge, gerade auf dem kleinsten Ritzel.
Gruss


----------



## flip8686 (15. Oktober 2014)

Da wurde nichts weiter geändert. Bin am Wochenende mal ne längere Tour gefahren und war mit dem Umbau sehr zufrieden. Das Schalten klappt doch sehr präzise. Hab jetzt vorne ein 34 narrow wide drauf und bin am überlegen ob ich nicht doch mal ein 32 oder 30 Blatt ausprobiere.


----------



## Eisbein (18. Oktober 2014)

aktueller stand: Mit Leihgabel aus dem Radon was seinen weg zu mir fand, aber demnächst auch wieder weg ist. Und 2x9 ist noch von der Exkursion dran, aber das zeigt mir, dass ich demnächst mal auf 24 oder 26 z vorne gehen werde dann mit 1x10 (11-36)

Heute mal den Hometrail gefahren als referenz. Anders die gabel, i.wie passts vom setup noch nicht so ganz, in Marokko wars am radon aber echt gut mit der gabel. Ich war beim stolperbiken überrascht wie wenig die wegsackte und trotz fast geschlossener dämpfung noch sehr sensibel gearbeitet hat.


----------



## nxt (22. Oktober 2014)

Meins



Ein Foto wie aus einem Fahrrad-Pinup-Kalender


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenkiller (3. November 2014)




----------



## Pintie (3. November 2014)

das erste icb das ich mit hammerschmid sehe 
(HS*11 ?  )


----------



## Makke (3. November 2014)

stimmt ... und schick isses auch noch dazu!
Der Spacerturm ist wiederum Geschmackssache ... aber wenn`s dem Fahrcomfort dient, alles prima ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. November 2014)

Der Stack ist halt für große Jungs deutlich zu niedrig. Ein Lenker mit mehr Rise bietet aber deutliches Einsparpotential bei den Spacern.


----------



## Pintie (3. November 2014)

hab ja auch den XL Rahmen wie auf dem bild. mit 25mm Spacer. und trotzdem braucht es 35mm Rise Lenker damit der nicht am Oberrohr angeht.
(syntace vorbau aus icb 2 serie)


----------



## Eisbein (3. November 2014)

achja, die spacerdiskussion. Ich hab nur 10mm drauf und n recht flachen lenker und finds töfte! Sonst müsst ich ja noch weiter nach vorn für genug druck am VR.


----------



## Pintie (3. November 2014)

mit 100kg hat mans halt leichter druck auf VR zu bekommen 
Da überlegt man eher die spacer wo anders weg zu bekommen.


----------



## Eisbein (3. November 2014)

Ich hab ja auch meine 93kg nackt


----------



## ravenkiller (4. November 2014)

Also 10mm könnten an Spacern noch weg.... bei mehr streifen die Shifter übers Oberrohr.
Ich wollte erstmal auch nicht mehr am Schaft wegnehmen und den Spacer oberdrauf geht nicht weil es ein Speci-Vorbau mit einstellbarer Neigung ist.
Aber mal anders gefragt - welchen Riser würdet ihr den empfehlen?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. November 2014)

Ich hab nem Sixpack 775 mit 38mm Rise drauf. Passt mir ganz gut. Hab ihn noch leicht gekürzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (4. November 2014)

Mattoc scheint sich ja so langsam etablieren. Wie bist du zufrieden? 

Hab mir jetzt erstmal noch mal eine Lyrik besorgt in der hoffnung, dass die in 3monaten nicht wieder buchsenspiel hat. Aber langfristig steht da schon was neues an.


----------



## ravenkiller (4. November 2014)

Mit der Mattoc bin ich glücklich, nachdem ich vorher Fox zuerst als 36er und dann als 34er probiert habe.Die 36er war für die 27,5er Laufräder dann doch nicht passend und die 34er hatte ein brutales Losbrechmoment.Eine Lyrik kam wegen 27,5 nicht in Frage und eine Pike konnte ich aktuell da nicht kriegen ebenso wier eine Marzocchi 350...gibts die inzwischen?
Also Entscheidung für die Mattoc Pro in 27,5 und einen Manitou Expert in 222mm - die machen ohne Faxen und Einstellorgien alles mit.

Danke für den Tip mit dem Sixpack 775 - werd ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## scottfreakx (4. November 2014)

hat hier jemand seinen raw 'n chopped eloxieren lassen? wenn ja, wo? ist harteloxal zu empfehlen (schichtdicke ja deutlich größer als normal, ggf. passungsprobleme)?


----------



## warp4 (5. November 2014)

Von denen gibt es nicht sehr viele...würde mir das mit dem Eloxieren noch mal überlegen 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## scottfreakx (5. November 2014)

wieso? eloxieren grundsätzlich wüsste ich nix was dagegen spricht..


----------



## Eisbein (5. November 2014)

geringe stückzahl, hohes interesse...

na klingelt da was? 

Oder würdest du einen orginalen Mercedes 300sl mit airbrushes und ner spacigen lackierung versehen?


----------



## ravenkiller (5. November 2014)

....oh ja...eloxieren und den ganzen Wald gleich dazu!
Oder waren das die Pilze unterwegs?


----------



## scottfreakx (5. November 2014)

ich hab mir das set nicht geholt weil ich auf raw look stehe  is nämlich mittlerweile dezent ausgelutscht..


----------



## Kharne (5. November 2014)

Was ist das für ein Grün? <3
Elox, oder eher sowas wie Rockensteins neongelb lasur?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenkiller (5. November 2014)

Das grün ist das blau nach Farbverschiebung im Bearbeitungsprogramm.


----------



## Eisbein (6. November 2014)

hätte sich mal grün als farbe durchgesetzt. 

aber naja hätte hätte fahrradkette...


----------



## ravenkiller (9. November 2014)

*Na dann nochmal ein Setup vor dem Winter...jetzt mit Sixpack Project 775 und 2 cm weniger Spacer.*

*

 *


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. November 2014)

Sieht doch gleich ganz anders aus. Jetzt noch den hier drunter 
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-carbon-spacer-1-1-8-25mm-konisch-38839
Und dann sieht das Cockpit perfekt aus


----------



## ravenkiller (13. November 2014)

*...und uppgespacet.*


----------



## ravenkiller (20. Januar 2015)

*Dann doch ein Anflug von Winter,* *Boden leicht gefroren und 3 cm frischer Schnee drauf*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (21. Januar 2015)

ravenkiller schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 352525
> *Dann doch ein Anflug von Winter,* *Boden leicht gefroren und 3 cm frischer Schnee drauf*



Wie kommst mit dem Dämpfer zurecht? Verglrich mit mnarch rc3, vividoder ähnlich?


----------



## ravenkiller (21. Januar 2015)

Der Monarch im Framekit war beim Testride 1 defekt und wurde dann repariert...war mit dem Setupmöglichkeiten nicht zufrieden.Wollte eh die Mattoc verbauen und habe mich deshalb für ein Manitou Fahrwerk entschieden.Fahre beide Dämpfungseinheiten fast ganz offen untd bin sehr zufrieden...habe aus der Erfahrung aber nur Fox Vergleiche parat.


----------



## bansaiman (22. Januar 2015)

ravenkiller schrieb:


> Der Monarch im Framekit war beim Testride 1 defekt und wurde dann repariert...war mit dem Setupmöglichkeiten nicht zufrieden.Wollte eh die Mattoc verbauen und habe mich deshalb für ein Manitou Fahrwerk entschieden.Fahre beide Dämpfungseinheiten fast ganz offen untd bin sehr zufrieden...habe aus der Erfahrung aber nur Fox Vergleiche parat.




Dann gerne die ;-)


----------



## ravenkiller (22. Januar 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Dann gerne die ;-)



...ich erzähl mal kurz die Entwicklung und wir reden dabei von 27,5" Rädern und Rahmen.
2010/11 wurde viel über(alte französchische) die neue LRS-Größe geschrieben, bei uns gabs kein Material.
Also habe ich mir einen leichten und endurotauglichen LRS bauen lassen und den in einen Alutech Hardtailrahmen mit offen Ausfallenden
eingebaut.Gabel war eine 36er Talas RC 2.Rollt geil aber ist was für harte Hunde und ich wollte richtig endurotauglich.
Dann nächstes Projekt-jetzt als Fully...immer noch keine Rahmen verfügbar:Ein Canyon FR 8 mit einem 222mm Dämpfer aufgerüstet.Alles Fox mit DHX 5 Air und 36er Talas RC 2.Federung ganz gut aber Geo vom Rahmen nicht für 27,5" ausgelegt.
Zwischendrin ein Santa Cruz Blur mit 27,5er Rädern für einen Freund aufgebaut und für gut befunden - Dämpfung Floar R 200mm und Talas R mit 150mm.
Dann ist das ICB fertig und kann in verschiedenen Konfigurationen bei Fahrrad Franz auch "probegefahren" werden.
Die Modelle 01, 02 und 03 sind ganz nett...passen mir aber nicht und bei der Rahmengröße tendiere ich zum XL-Rahmen bei 184cm Körpergröße.
Also Frameset gekauft und wieder die Fox Talas 36 RC2 rein...Gabel paßt nicht zum Rahmen und Dämpfer ist hin.Ich steh auf Unternehmensphilosophie und deswegen habe ich mich für ein Manitoufahrwerk entschieden.Manitou hatte nach vielen schwachen Jahren
wieder ein schlüssiges Konzept mit einem starken Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.Fox war bis zur Modellreihe 2011 führend, gab dann stark an RS ab und hat quaitativ extrem nachgelassen.
RS baut top Material aber ich bin jenseits des Mainstreams - wollte gerne MZ WC Air mit einer 350 NCR(die gabs ewig nicht)...also alles in Manitou.

Hier meine Vergleiche:

Fox zu teuer und nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit, bis Modeljahr 2011/12 gut
RS top Material, mir fehlen die Einstellmöglichkeiten wie Dual-Air...eine Lyrik in 27,52 wäre die Krönung.
BOS ganz nett aber zu teuer
Marzocchi ohne schlüssiges Konzept und schlechte Lieferwege/zeiten

Manitou nach fast 2 Jahren klaglos, keine Ausfälle, nach 4-5 Probefahrten ein Setup gefunden und bis heute behalten.Im April noch mal 14
Tage La Palma und dann ab zum Service.Fahre Touren, Enduro und Bikepark ohne Änderungen.


----------



## ravenkiller (22. Januar 2015)

Santa Cruz Blur LT 2 Modell 2008 mit 27,5er LRS und Fox Fahrwerk


----------



## ravenkiller (22. Januar 2015)

Die alte Fox Talas 36 RC 2 neben der Mattoc in 27,5".


----------



## Der Kassenwart (23. Januar 2015)

kann mich dem nur anschließen! ich habe im letzten jahr den wechsel von f36 talas auf mattoc vollzogen und will nichts anderes mehr. musste sie allerdings auf 150mm traveln, da mir bei externer lagerschale unten der lenkwinkel schon zu flach war. (ja, auch so etwas gibt's.)
@ravenkiller: kannst du mir evtl per pn etwas über das umrüsten des blur auf 650b sagen? passt ja thematisch nicht unbedingt hier rein.
ich überlege, mein superlight "anzupassen".


----------



## ravenkiller (24. Januar 2015)

*Morgens um 8.00 vom Nachtdienst gekommen und noch kein Flocke zusehen.
Um 2 ausgeschlafen, in der Stadt pralles Weiß und oben am Trail um 4 alles noch jungfräulich...wie geil.*

*Location Wuppertal, Abfahrt von Burgholz runter zur Wupperbrücke bei Friedenfels.*


----------



## Dave-Qu-ax (24. Januar 2015)

das ist glaube der einzige stelle in oder er um Berlin wo es im Moment Schnee gibt ^^


----------



## Eisbein (26. Januar 2015)

In den Müggelbergen am kleinen Tümpel? 

Gibts ein grund für die Relevation vorn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fender_90 (26. Januar 2015)

Mein Schätzchen ist jetzt auch endlich fertig. Fehlt nur noch die absenkbare Sattelstütze..


----------



## Dave-Qu-ax (26. Januar 2015)

Tegeler Fließtal ist das und der Tümpel ist so klein der hat nicht mal ein Namen und die Relevation reicht für Berlin und Umland ^^


----------



## Tobiwan (31. Januar 2015)

fender_90 schrieb:


> Mein Schätzchen ist jetzt auch endlich fertig. Fehlt nur noch die absenkbare Sattelstütze..



Hast du es schon einmal gewogen?
Mich würde mal interessieren, wie "leicht" man ein ICB als All-Mountain aufbauen kann? Was ist denn das niedrigste bekannte Gewicht?


----------



## Dave-Qu-ax (1. Februar 2015)

Also meins Wiegt knapp über 13.1Kg ^^


----------



## fender_90 (1. Februar 2015)

Also bis jetzt habe ich es noch nicht gewogen. Aus den Werten der Hersteller ergibt sich ein ungefähres Gewicht von ~14 kg. Aber ich werde es auf jeden Fall noch einmal korrekt wiegen.


----------



## ravenkiller (3. Februar 2015)

*...also da komm ich nicht ganz ran:*



 
...na ja, ist ja auch ein XL mit 27,5er Rädern.


----------



## ravenkiller (3. Februar 2015)

*...aber mit dem könnte es in der Kategorie AM dann doch noch klappen.Ist nur ein "L" Rahmen und bekommt 26er Räder bei 150mm vorne und hinten.


 *


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Februar 2015)

Naja, ein Kilo Hammerschmidt-Bonus...


----------



## ravenkiller (15. Februar 2015)

*

In 26" bisher 10,3kg.
Fehlen noch Antrieb(11fach) und Bremse sowie der übliche Kleinkram.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenkiller (15. Februar 2015)

*...und in 27,5" heute ca. 17kg wegen Waldbalast.*


----------



## Hasifisch (16. Februar 2015)




----------



## Hasifisch (17. Februar 2015)

Aktuelle Ausbaustufe:



Der X-Fusion wird gerade getestet, macht sich aber gut. Druckstufenverstellung ist mir aber wohl zu grob. Auch die Zugstufe lässt sich eher in Metern und nicht in Zentimetern einstellen...passt aber.
Demnächst:
- VR 27.5" - inkl Shorty 2.3
- Test aktueller Suntour DX Dämpfer


----------



## ravenkiller (20. Februar 2015)

*Kleinen Frühjahrsputz gemacht und ein paar Umbauten vorgenommen:*



     

 
* 
2 x 9 Shifter durch GripShift ersetzt
KS LEV durch LEV Integra ersetzt - provisorisch "alten Hebel" von i900 verwendet weil der LEV-Hebel den Zug nicht klemmt
Spritzsschutz für Mattoc und 27,5er Hinterrad selbst gefummelt
Zugführung überarbeitet*


----------



## ravenkiller (20. Februar 2015)

*...und natürlich ne´Probefahrt bis zur Eisdiele gemacht.*


----------



## fender_90 (20. Februar 2015)

Sieht gut aus.
Mich würde ja interessieren, wie sich die LEV Integra so macht. Will mir die eigentlich auch für meins holen. Welche Länge hast Du genommen beim XL Rahmen?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (20. Februar 2015)

Heute die erste Einstellungsfahrt mit meinem neuen ICB absolviert, ist schlanke 14,2kg schwer(ohne Dreck) und nein die Farbe ist nicht lackiert, ist ein Original.


----------



## ravenkiller (20. Februar 2015)

*100mm Länge für die Integra - 125mm gingen auch.*


----------



## ravenkiller (20. Februar 2015)

Bonecracker_Ben schrieb:


> Heute die erste Einstellungsfahrt mit meinem neuen ICB absolviert, ist schlanke 14,2kg schwer(ohne Dreck) und nein die Farbe ist nicht lackiert, ist ein Original.



....waaah...fette Farbe.Wie kommt die aufs ALU?


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (20. Februar 2015)

Ist original eloxiert....hab auch noch nicht herausgefunden woher der Rahmen kommt. Vllt ist es einer der für eine Fahrerin gesponsert wurde?!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Februar 2015)

Ja, es gab ein paar intern die in Sonderfarben eloxiert wurden, einmal für Teamfahrer, und auch als Muster. Bei Basti hing auch eins, ich glaub in grün/lila oder so das er, soweit ich mich erinnere, für seine Frau aufbauen wollte.


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (21. Februar 2015)

Ah okay  interessant, Hauptsache der Rahmen ist nicht unfreiwillig abgegeben worden, hab den gebraucht erworben.


----------



## Dave-Qu-ax (21. Februar 2015)

Steffie Teltscher hat so ein rahmen in lila ^^


----------



## Alex.P.hoto (21. Februar 2015)

Servus....
da hier schon viele lässige aufbauten sind,
dachte ich mir zeig ich euch mal mein "Bügelbrett" - (Carver ICB raw) twentysix sonnst nix!


----------



## rider1970 (21. Februar 2015)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Aktuelle Ausbaustufe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das der X-Fusion O2 RCX ?
Bist nicht wirklich zufrieden damit,oder?


----------



## knuspi (21. Februar 2015)

Dann will ich auch mal wieder. Nach wie vor ziemlich Standard. Demnächst kommen blaue Decals für die Gabel, Ergon GE1 und CB Mallet 2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (21. Februar 2015)

Räder ohne matching decals sind durchaus auch schön.


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Februar 2015)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Ist das der X-Fusion O2 RCX ?
> Bist nicht wirklich zufrieden damit,oder?



Doch, sehr sogar, passt zu mir und dem Rad sehr gut. Habe damit vorn wie hinten ein sehr ähnliches Setup: straff, aber reaktionschnell mit guten Durchschlagreserven. Einziges Manko ist tatsächlich die sehr grobe Verstellung der Zugstufe.
Habe mittlerweile einen Haufen Dämpfer im ICB getestet. Der X-Fusion und der Suntour gefallen mir am besten, spielen locker auf dem Niveau des Monarch plus, aber halt schlanker. Für mich ein Killerargument: bei beiden komplett getrennte Einstellung von Zug- und Druckstufe. Findet man sonst bei keinen Dämpfern ohne Piggy.
Der einfache Monarch als RT3 oder R fällt deutlich ab, fühlt sich um einiges schwerfälliger im mittleren Bereich an (Tunes hatte ich M/M und M/L). Kann möglicherweise geändert werden, bei X-Fusion und Suntour passt es aber so.
Bei den richtigen "DH"-Dämpfern mit Luft (Manitou, MZ Roco) war es immer schwer, den Federweg voll zu nutzen. Scheinbar ist der Hinterbau des ICB etwas zu progressiv für die Teile?
Mein Einrohr-Coil-Manitu-Eigenbau Dämpfer von Bommelmaster ist auch super, aber sehr speziell und macht aus dem ICB eher ein DHler (von Gefühl her). M.E. ist es als Enduro/AM mit einem potenten Luftdämpfer am stimmigsten.


----------



## rider1970 (23. Februar 2015)

@Hasifisch 

Danke für die Infos. Solltest du den X-Fusion zeitnah verkaufen wollen bitte PN an mich
Es handelt sich doch um den O2 Rcx ??


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Februar 2015)

Ja genau, aus einem 2012er Norco range. Keine Ahnung, wie er sich da macht - im ICB finde ich ihn richtig gut!
Verkauf ziemlich ausgeschlossen... 
Allerdings verkaufe ich einen neuen, unbenutzten (Garantieumtausch) (!) Suntour DX, der identisch gut funktioniert. Ist der aktuelle in Schwarz, nicht mehr das komische Kupfer-Kackbraun...


----------



## nxt (24. Februar 2015)

Kleines Update. Vorne die 24/38 SLX rausgenommen und dafür 32 Race Face single narrow wide eingebaut und hinten Hope 40T T-Rex Expander.


----------



## MangoHenry (27. Februar 2015)

Hier meins: 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1787822?in=set

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1787825


----------



## ravenkiller (4. März 2015)

*Allmountain-Aufbau mit 150mm vorne und hinten - so wie er steht 10,4 kg.Könnte fertig 12,6 bis 12,8 kg wiegen*.


----------



## ravenkiller (10. März 2015)

*Wir haben heute mal die Sau rausgelassen:*


----------



## scottfreakx (10. März 2015)

ist eventuell bischen offtopic, bin mir aber nicht sicher wo ichs sonst hinstecken soll:
hätte ggf. jemand Interesse an "Tuning"- Hardware für den ICB Rahmen (Lagerbolzen, Dämpferbolzen) ?
zur Auswahl gäbs entweder 1.4301er Stahl oder 3.7165er Titan (Grad 5), allerdings nur eines von beiden sonst ist die ganze Geschichte ja witzlos  
ein einzelner Satz ist leider schweineteuer, daher versuche ich da jetz über die Menge noch was rauszuholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom34788 (11. März 2015)

Ebenfalls etwas offtopic: Möchte jemand vielleicht seinen Rahmen in Größe M verkaufen?


----------



## Hasifisch (11. März 2015)

scottfreakx schrieb:


> ...Hardware für den ICB Rahmen (Lagerbolzen, Dämpferbolzen) ?
> zur Auswahl gäbs entweder 1.4301er Stahl oder 3.7165er Titan (Grad 5), allerdings nur eines von beiden sonst ist die ganze Geschichte ja witzlos



Wie wäre es mit Carbon? 
Im Ernst: mir ist vor kurzem der Kopf der Schraube zum langen Dämpferbolzen abgeschert (bin nicht der Erste) und die restliche Schraube steckt nun im Bolzen. Aus Zeitdruck habe ich ein Carbonröhrchen aus einem Flugmodell genommen, das natürlich auch zufällig in Länge und Durchmesser exakt (!) passt. Dazu eine leichte Schraube mit Hülse aus dem meinem Möbel-Ersatz-Fach. Obwohl das Rörchen nur 1 Millimeter Wandung hat, hält es jetzt seit drei Touren. Wenn mann hier ein Röhrchen mit etwas dickerer Wandung benutzt oder viel besser ein Vollcarbonstab mit zwei eingeschnittenen Gewinden, ist das wohl die leichteste Version (Beispiel).
Ich denke, ich werde mal einen Satz Prototypen machen.


----------



## scottfreakx (11. März 2015)

Carbon plus gewinde..auf scherung/torsion? 
Da würde ich rein gefühlt noch eher auf alu 7075 gehen...und das halte ich als lager Bolzen schon für eher ungeeignet..gibts da denn gesicherte Erfahrungswerte das sowas hält?  
Mal davon ab gings mir ned nur um die bolzen für den Dämpfer (wobei die teile aufgrund der wahnsinns Qualität ganz oben auf der prioliste stehen) sondrrn auch um die restlichen bolzen..die den betrag ja erst richtig hoch treiben :/


----------



## knuspi (11. März 2015)

Wo würde man denn preislich für die Bolzen liegen? Hängt natürlich von der Anzahl ab, aber kannst du schon ungefähr sagen in welche Richtung das geht?


----------



## Lindwurm (11. März 2015)

Moin Moin
Ich wäre auch interessiert an einem Satz Bolzen. 
Bei mir ist er zwar noch ok, aber was man hat das hat man.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## delphi1507 (11. März 2015)

Dito, allerdings abhängig vom ungefähren preis... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bananaspit (11. März 2015)

Dito.


----------



## scottfreakx (11. März 2015)

Also für nen einzelnen satz in titan (is netterweise kaum teuerer als der edelstahl liegt ich aktuell leider bei knapp 2200 euros..daher meine idee das ganze über die mebge etwas zu drücken. .weis jedoch nich wieviel da drin ist :/


----------



## Kharne (11. März 2015)

zweitausendzweihundert T€uronen? Nicht eher zweihunderzwanzig? Bei Metallverarbeitung geht oft ordentlich was, nur nicht bei Stückzahlen für 5 Mann. Das müssen schon ein paar mehr werden.


----------



## Hasifisch (11. März 2015)

scottfreakx schrieb:


> Carbon plus gewinde..auf scherung/torsion?
> Da würde ich rein gefühlt noch eher auf alu 7075 gehen...und das halte ich als lager Bolzen schon für eher ungeeignet..gibts da denn gesicherte Erfahrungswerte das sowas hält? ...



Also ich werde es auf jeden Fall probieren. Die Bolzen halten doch lediglich Druck in Fahrtrichtung, die Schrauben brauchen fast keine Kräfte aufnehmen, das sie den Bolzen nur in Position halten.


----------



## Lindwurm (11. März 2015)

Oh. das ist heftig hast du dich vertippt?


----------



## scottfreakx (11. März 2015)

nope, nicht vertippt..ist das angebot  was ich bekommen hab über die firma .. problem ist halt dass oft erstmal n fuffi rüstkosten berechnet weden, egal was da gebastelt wird..allein die kleine schraube an den Dropouts steht mit knapp über 100€ im angebot..pro stück -.- 
werde da allerdings mich noch anderweitig umschauen..titan macht halt nicht jeder. Edelstahl war halt witziger weise ned wirklich viel billiger obwohl 4301er jetz ned so der exot ist was verfügbarkeit/preis bzw bearbeitungsschwierigkeit angeht..


----------



## ravenkiller (11. März 2015)

Klingt irre.
Ich nehme die 2200 € und investiere die an meinem AM-Aufbau anderweitig in Carbon - da komme ich locker in die 11kg-Klasse.


----------



## scottfreakx (11. März 2015)

carbon hat halt nie soviel stil wie zerspantes titan


----------



## Lindwurm (11. März 2015)

Da kann ich viele Standartteile schrotten für.


----------



## delphi1507 (11. März 2015)

Der Preis ist noch nicht ein mal annähernd interessant... Da gibt es ja schon nen ordentliches Rad fur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scottfreakx (11. März 2015)

tja..deswegen hab ich jetz auch mal 25 betriebe rausgesucht die interessant ausschaun und werd die mal abklappern..mit dem 2200 möppen angebot kann ich nämlich auch nicht leben, mit dem murksigen standardteilen aber irgendwie auch nicht.. also abwarten und teetrinken 
Mal so als Apetizer.. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1795130


----------



## ravenkiller (18. März 2015)

*Allmountain-Aufbau erstmal fahrfertig gemacht und getestet - geht deutlich schneller bergauf als das Enduro, dafür recht rauh die Trails runter.*




 
*...ist ja auch ein Raw-Rahmen*.


----------



## ravenkiller (5. April 2015)

*Going for a walk an the wild side.*


----------



## knuspi (7. April 2015)

Das passt aber gerade so rein


----------



## scottfreakx (7. April 2015)

Also wegen der tuninghardware-geschichte: es is entweder so dass die Leute garnicht erst antworten oder sagen sie könnens nicht machen weil zu klein oder sonstwas..zu nem angebot hat sich genau einer hinreisen lassen, das lag für einen satz bei unglaublich günstigen 3400€..großzügiger weise hätte er mir bei der beauftragung  von 5 Sätzen 35% erlassen können, da komm ich dann leicht oberhalb von den ursprünglichen 2200 raus... wobei n titan drehtteil in kleinstserie für 30 euro durchaus unwarscheinlich is


----------



## ravenkiller (7. April 2015)

*Ja so ein XL-Rahmen mit 650b Ausfallenden und Forke ist nicht gerade klein.*


----------



## tobik85 (11. April 2015)

My icb XL ready to go!


----------



## Hasifisch (11. April 2015)

Looks great - have fun!
Is it Raw polished?


----------



## tobik85 (11. April 2015)

Thanks. Yes, its raw polished. It took me some time to get this effect but was worth. After season i will anodize


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenkiller (16. April 2015)

A nice one


----------



## ravenkiller (16. April 2015)

La Palma heute 16.00 oberhalb von Tazacorte und noch mit 2 Pedalen


----------



## knuspi (17. April 2015)

Was ist mit dem Pedal passiert?


----------



## ravenkiller (17. April 2015)

Schraube weg,Lager weg und dann die Eselstraße nach Tazacorte auf der Spindel runtergefahren.Heute mit neuen Pedalen die Vulkanrunde im Süden gefahren.Letzte Abfahrt 200 Hm in 60 Sec vernichtet 
￼


----------



## ravenkiller (18. April 2015)

Heute Ruhetag...dafür Downhill-Rennen in Santa Cruz mit Zielsprung anschauen.


----------



## ravenkiller (20. April 2015)

Einstieg zum Trail auf 1350 Meter und dann Abfahrt bis nach El Paßt und Los Llanos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (20. April 2015)

meine kleine Freundin für 3h ... das ICB2:


----------



## ravenkiller (20. April 2015)

Und wieder die Trails gerockt bis das ICB platt an der Bike-Station liegt.


----------



## Hasifisch (21. April 2015)

Ordentlich abreiben und Hafer geben...


----------



## ravenkiller (23. April 2015)

Beim Fahrer hilft das hier auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Hasifisch (23. April 2015)

Aber vielleicht ein Bier...


----------



## ravenkiller (24. April 2015)

a la playa dos cervezza grande


----------



## Hasifisch (25. April 2015)

Bikerin oder zugekauftes Model fürs Bild?


----------



## ravenkiller (25. April 2015)

Treffen in Zamora nach südlicher Vulkantour.Familien und Mädels sind mit Auto zum Fischessen gekommen


----------



## Hasifisch (27. April 2015)




----------



## beetle (27. April 2015)

Brauch eure Hilfe! Macht das Bild zum Bild des Tages!





Bitte auf "Gefällt mir" Clicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (27. April 2015)

Wenn es FdT wird, gibt's noch ein anderes ICB Flugbild.


----------



## beetle (27. April 2015)

In der Galerie auf gefällt mir clicken. Oben rechts der Stern. ;-)


----------



## Pintie (30. April 2015)

So endlich offizieller Saison Start im Flow Valley...
Wetter genutzt um das ICB mal ein zu stauben 

Bei den bildern fällt mir auf das ich die Saison mal am Bauch arbeiten sollte ...


----------



## matou (30. April 2015)

Sehr schön...bin in drei Wochen auch dort. 
Kannst du mir sagen, was das für ein Bike-Park ist? Das wäre für einen Abend-Quicky genau das richtige.


----------



## Pintie (30. April 2015)

ist der Bikepark in Lenggries. und äh fahr wo anders hin. der park ist kacke.
zu klein für zu viel leute, zu viele Ecken wo man sich kaputt machen kann. (Steine und Holzbretter die schön in den Sturzzonen raus stehen).

und das beste ist wenn sich lines kreuzen. so im Ami style wo man Autorennen auf einer 8 fährt.

für sowas bin ich zu alt.

Aber Trails und geile Touren gibts in der Gegend mehr als Genug.


http://pintie.de/Flow/  da findest du noch paar bilder die ich gemacht habe. Park Bilder am Ende...


----------



## matou (30. April 2015)

Ah ok, dank Dir! 

Trails und Touren haben wir schon eine ganze Liste voll. Den Park hätte ich tatsächlich nur in Betracht gezogen, wenn man Abends immernoch zuviel Energie hat. 

----
Damit es kein Spam ist...noch zwei Bilder aus ICB Zeiten...


----------



## Eisbein (5. Mai 2015)

Makke schrieb:


> meine kleine Freundin für 3h ... das ICB2:



die freude wurde mich auch zu teil am donnerstag. Mein begleiter fuhr das Sram model und war mindestens so begeistert wie ich. Mal schauen wie man da an das rad kommt, dann wird aus dem carver ein big bike und das alutech die do-it-all-bitch. Noch nie so viel spaß auf einem fahrrad gehabt, und das trotz der ganzen deppen am gardasee. 
Wohin bist du es ausgeritten?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Mai 2015)

Eisbein schrieb:


> die freude wurde mich auch zu teil am donnerstag. Mein begleiter fuhr das Sram model und war mindestens so begeistert wie ich. Mal schauen wie man da an das rad kommt, dann wird aus dem carver ein big bike und das alutech die do-it-all-bitch. Noch nie so viel spaß auf einem fahrrad gehabt, und das trotz der ganzen deppen am gardasee.
> Wohin bist du es ausgeritten?


Haha, mich treibt der gleiche Gedankengang um. Ich hätte sogar die Möglichkeit meine Gabel auf 180mm aufzubrezeln...


----------



## Pintie (6. Mai 2015)

seit meine Lyrik coil ist und der L. Helmchen rumgebastelt hat funktioniert die mit 170mm echt gut im ICB.

sonst gleich :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Mai 2015)

Mein versuch sie auf Coil-U-Turn mit 180mm Extension umzubauen hat irgendwie nicht funktioniert. Meine ist ein Helmchen-Special mit Domain-Casting und kann deshalb auch mit 180mm betrieben werden. Die passende Baseplate hab ich noch irgendwo liegen. Oder eben doch ne entsprechende Stahlfeder kaufen, sofern man die noch findet...


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2015)

Merlin7 schrieb:


>



Das kommt lässig 

G.


----------



## Makke (7. Mai 2015)

Eisbein schrieb:


> die freude wurde mich auch zu teil am donnerstag. Mein begleiter fuhr das Sram model und war mindestens so begeistert wie ich. Mal schauen wie man da an das rad kommt, dann wird aus dem carver ein big bike und das alutech die do-it-all-bitch. Noch nie so viel spaß auf einem fahrrad gehabt, und das trotz der ganzen deppen am gardasee.
> Wohin bist du es ausgeritten?



Ich hab den Hobel im TrailGround Brilon gefahren ... dort ist das Gelände jetzt weniger technisch, dafür kann man gut das Fahrverhalten auf Trails mit allen möglichen Kombinationen aus Beschleunigen, engen Kehren und schnellen Passagen testen ... 
Da auch ich mich mit dem Gedanken Trage das ICB dann etwas dicker zu bestücken und das Alutech als AllTagsHure ... wären wir ja schon 3 im Bunde!


----------



## Pintie (7. Mai 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das kommt lässig
> 
> G.


na irgendwann schläft der Arm sonst ein....
ist wegen den weichen Vorderreifen... profil schonen und so.



Makke schrieb:


> Da auch ich mich mit dem Gedanken Trage das ICB dann etwas dicker zu bestücken und das Alutech als AllTagsHure ... wären wir ja schon 3 im Bunde!


...bestückt habe... (meins hat ja schon 190mm hinten)
+1 gleich 4 im Bunde. 

sehe das icb 1 in Zukunft beim Bergwandern mit reinem hochtragen und runter ballern. oder für park und co. (180 / 190mm, coil, 26" )

das ICB MK II würde ich mir dann richtig leicht aufbauen und für Tour und Trail verwenden.


----------



## Makke (7. Mai 2015)

richtig leicht wird bei mir kein Bike ... spätestens an den Reifen hört bei mir der Leichtbau auf. Da kommt Gewicht weit hinter der Funktion ...

Hab selbst auf meinem Stunmpi nen Butcher SX (ca.900gr) am Vorderrad


----------



## Pintie (7. Mai 2015)

Kommt halt drauf an wo man seine Referenz hat.

mein icb kommt mit vivid air, coil lyrik und 26" 40mm Carbon LRS (1650g) + Baron 2,5 =1200g und TK 2,4 = 1000g (+latexschläuche) +  xx1 auf knapp unter 15kg. 
was definitiv nicht leicht ist. Aber für mich bei dem bike ok. Außerdem bin ich selber >100kg

beim ICB MKII mit 2*1000g Reifen usw wäre mein Ziel um 12,5...13kg. Das verstehe ich für mich unter leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (7. Mai 2015)

o.k. ... mein ICB wiegt aktuell ca.13,5kg ... Pike/Vivid Air und Butcher SX/Bontrager SE4 ...


----------



## Eisbein (7. Mai 2015)

Wir sinds auf dem Ponaletrail und weiter oben im Technischen gefahren. Aufm ponale dann immer außen vorbei und vollgas treten... die kette tat mir etwas leid 
Ich denke auch, dass es nicht so wirklich ein thema ist das icb 2 recht leicht zu bauen. mit 1x11 und normalen reifen geht da was. 

Wer war denn eigentlich mit dem Carver ICB (raw) in Riva? ich sah nur zwei übers festivalgelände fahren...


----------



## ravenkiller (8. Mai 2015)

*Hier ein Carver ICB "raw"...aber nicht in Riva.
Ausfahrt am 6.Mai in Wuppertal, nachmittags von Hammerstein Richtung Burgholz bis zum Regen.Unterstand in Schutzhütte für 20 min und dann pissigen Downhill und wieder rauf nach Vohwinkel in die Eisdiele zum Kaffeetrinken.*


----------



## Makke (8. Mai 2015)

ICB im Flugmodus


----------



## Makke (22. Mai 2015)

Startklar für die Alpen:


----------



## KainerM (7. Juni 2015)

So, nachdem die Kiste mal wieder halbwegs sauber ist, ein paar Fotos von den neuen Teilen.













"Neu" sind
-Zee am Vorderrad
-Bremsscheiben-Schrauben in blau
-Bremsadapter blau
-Lenker und Topcap in blau
-Huber Buchsen

Leider ists echt unmöglich, Teile im gleichen Blauton zu finden. Obwohl Bremsadapter, Topcap und Lenker vom gleichen Hersteller sind und die gleiche Farbe haben sollten passt das leider nicht 100% zusammen. Aber auf jeden Fall besser als der Spank Lenker vorher...
Als nächstes kommen dann wohl die Decals vom LRS runter.

mfg


----------



## knuspi (7. Juni 2015)

Mal wieder mein ICB on Tour. Eigentlich nichts neu dran außer die magische Maria am Vorderrad. Der Hans Dampf ging zu Schwalbe wegen ausreißender Seitenstollen.


----------



## hst_trialer (10. Juni 2015)

Kleiner Quick and dirty shot vom Hinterhof. 
Das ICB kann auch 26" DH. 
Hat sich echt gut gemacht. Durch 650B Ausfallenden und die Länge der Gabel ist der Lenkwinkel geringfügig flacher als die sonst flache Einstellung. Ggf mit Exenter Buchsen oder Angleset ginge noch ein wenig.


----------



## tobik85 (10. Juni 2015)

I wonder is this safe to head tube to ride with such a high fork. Now i got marzocchi 55 in my carver icb and im going to put some 66. I see u went much further


----------



## arghlol (10. Juni 2015)

@hst_trialer:
Heiße Kiste mit wirklich schicken Rahmenfarben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (10. Juni 2015)

tobik85 schrieb:


> I wonder is this safe to head tube to ride with such a high fork. Now i got marzocchi 55 in my carver icb and im going to put some 66. I see u went much further


I was also in contact with Stefan Stark who designed the frame. He was planning the same setup for his ICB. So actually I think there will be no problem.


----------



## KainerM (11. Juni 2015)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Das ICB kann auch 26" DH.
> Hat sich echt gut gemacht. Durch 650B Ausfallenden und die Länge der Gabel ist der Lenkwinkel geringfügig flacher als die sonst flache


Kommt da das Tretlager nicht extrem tief? Ich tret bei der steilen Einstellung schon immer in den Boden, und das mit den 26" Ausfallenden...

mfg


----------



## Makke (11. Juni 2015)

mit den 650B-Ausfallenden und 26" Laufrädern wird das ICB extrem träge ... auf schnellen, verspielten Trails muss man tierisch an der Karre zerren und drücken um die Kurven sauber zu treffen.
Das Tretlager kommt ca. 0,5-1cm tiefer ...


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Juni 2015)

Also im Vergleich zu einem Demo ist es wirklich nicht so verspielt. Kettenstrebenlänge und Radstand sind schon nicht ideal. Aber es ist schon als DH fahrbar.


----------



## ravenkiller (1. Juli 2015)

*Die Hitze macht mich fertig, hab mein Enduro von uramerikanisch(Manitou) auf italiniesch(Formula-Marzocchi) umgebaut.*



 
*Die Indianer gehen jetzt zum Service und die nächsten Tage wird zwischen 8.00 und 10.00 gefahren und dann gleich in die Eisdiele.*


----------



## knuspi (3. Juli 2015)

Wie macht sich die Gabel?


----------



## ravenkiller (4. Juli 2015)

Habe mal nach orginal Formular Instruktionen eingestellt und ausprobiert.Für den Anfang schon beeindruckend,bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten im harten Gelände extrem schnell.Konnte noch nicht auf den Ölstand zugreifen,mir fehlt diese 28er Spezialnuss.Ist eine Promogabel und das org Ballistol noch nicht angebrochen,dürfte also der Ölstand zur Auslieferung sein.


----------



## Chris0711 (4. Juli 2015)

Off topic
Kann mir jemand erklären wieso man die bremsleitung außen an der Gabel verlegt? Ich sehe das immer wieder und kann mir keinen Reim drauf machen. Ist doch viel schlechter geschützt


----------



## scottfreakx (4. Juli 2015)

ist auch ziehmlich bescheuert..wrs ein produkt von faulheit und nichtüberlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravenkiller (4. Juli 2015)

Chris0711 schrieb:


> Off topic
> Kann mir jemand erklären wieso man die bremsleitung außen an der Gabel verlegt? Ich sehe das immer wieder und kann mir keinen Reim drauf machen. Ist doch viel schlechter geschützt





scottfreakx schrieb:


> ist auch ziehmlich bescheuert..wrs ein produkt von faulheit und nichtüberlegen



*...danke, danke und nochmal danke.
Ehrliche Worte und echte Toleranz Andersdenkender macht micht immer wieder glücklich.*

*Was euch entgangen ist - sogar die Bremsehebel sind falsch montiert...also recht ist vorne und links hinten.Was da passieren kann wenn man den falschen Hebel zieht.Ich werd mal drüber nachdenken ob sich eine Änderung lohnt.*

*Die Theorie besagt, das in Praxis und Theorie alles gleich ist - die Praxis beweist das Gegenteil.*


----------



## Kharne (4. Juli 2015)

Gibt es denn einen rationalen Grund die Bremsleitung aussen zu verlegen?


----------



## ravenkiller (4. Juli 2015)

Erfahrung mit abgerissenen Bremsleitung bei Innenverlegung durch Astklemmer in Speichen.
Hat sich bei Außenverlegung nicht wiederholt...aber wie gesagt:Theorie und Praxis.


----------



## ravenkiller (4. Juli 2015)

Hey,du musst dein Bike so und so aufbauen...


----------



## Kharne (4. Juli 2015)

ravenkiller schrieb:


> Erfahrung mit abgerissenen Bremsleitung bei Innenverlegung durch Astklemmer in Speichen.
> Hat sich bei Außenverlegung nicht wiederholt...aber wie gesagt:Theorie und Praxis.



Ich kenne mehrere an Steinen gekappte, aussenverlegte Leitungen, aber nicht das was du beschreibst


----------



## ravenkiller (4. Juli 2015)

Mir gefällt das so,ist halt meine persönliche "verdrehte" Note.Und das heißt ja auch Geländeradsport,da kann so ziemlich alles kaputt gehen.Wie wäre es mit einer wbrake...eben ohne Kabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (4. Juli 2015)

Brake by wire wie im Auto?


----------



## Chris0711 (5. Juli 2015)

Jeder wie er mag. Ich konnte wir keinen Reim drauf machen weshalb man nach außen geht. Ich bleibe bei innen, einfach da  es aus meiner Erfahrung wahrscheinlicher ist das ich mein Rad mal wegschmeiße und es mit der Gabel auf eine stein fällt und dann die Leitung beschädigt wird.. Reicht ja schon wenn es beim einladen und Auto auf den Bordstein fällt. Das mit dem Ast ist mir noch nicht passiert. Und das Risiko eine Ast einzufädeln und dann die Leitung abzureißen schätze ich außer verlegt höher ein.
Ich verstehe nicht weshalb man nicht sachlich diskutieren kann.


----------



## Chris0711 (5. Juli 2015)

Ich bremse links vorne obwohl rechts logisch besser wäre. Kann ich aber nicht obwohl ich Motorrad fahre.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Juli 2015)

Geht mir auch so. Am Bike ist links vorne, am Mopped rechts. Aber da ich am Bike keine Kupplung habe, hat mein Hirn mit der Umstellung zum Glück kein Problem. Könnte auch daran liegen dass ich mit dem Biken angefangen hab bevor ich den Führerschein gemacht hab.
Aber jeder wie er mag


----------



## arghlol (31. Juli 2015)

Aktueller Stand (in überschaubarer Bildqualität):





Neu ist der Dämpferumbau inklusive Huber Bushings und dass ich mit ohne Schlauch im Reifen unterwegs bin.


----------



## Pintie (8. August 2015)

Mein ICB hat auch mal wieder paar neue Teile....
neuer LRS: hope + cx ray + spank spike 35   (die 35mm mit dem TK 2,4 sind im hinterbau auch grenzwertig eng. Dank dem steifen Hinterbau wird der Reifen wohl schon ab und an mal die Kettenstrebe finden.

neu: xx1 schaltwerk + shifter + X01 Kassette
77desingz Crashplate
raceface BSA 30mm LAger + 6sixc Karbon Kurbel  +32er NW KB.   (28er Bionicon NW Blatt folgt für die Berge)


Und Lyrik ist jetzt von solo ait auf Coil umgebaut + helmchen tuning.

bin jetzt so wie auf dem Bild bei 15,46 kg


----------



## ravenkiller (19. August 2015)

*"Schattendasein"...Ende der WM-Strecke in Bad Goisern kurz vor der letzten Abfahrt.


 *


----------



## darkJST (28. August 2015)

Das ICB im Zeit Magazin, wobei der Artikel eher so lala ist. Suche noch nach dem Sinn des Artikels. Wenn es die Absicht war zu zeigen, dass sich der Autor nicht mehr zurecht findet sobald alles um ihn herum grün ist, ist das mit bravour gelungen.


----------



## arghlol (28. August 2015)

So lala? Wenn ich den Artikel mit einem Wort beschreiben müsste, käme mir nur "Arbeisverweigerung" in den Sinn. 

Am interessantesten daran sind wirklich Überlegungen nach Auftrag oder Intention des Schreiberlings


----------



## darkJST (28. August 2015)

Ich wollte es wenigstens etwas positiv formulieren...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (30. August 2015)

Ich werde demnächst Gardinen testen. Habe ich nicht, brauche ich nicht, mag ich nicht.
Aber ich kann sie ja trotzem testen. Irgend einer, der glaubt, Fahrradgangschaltungen sind vorn immer 3fach wird auch meinen Test lesen, egal wie sinnlos.


----------



## Eisbein (10. Oktober 2015)

da liegt so ein schönes ICB im nebel rum. Aktuell mal wieder mit einer 36er talas. Neue lager sind auch drin, knarzen tuts um die hr bremse herum immernoch und der hinterbau ist auch nicht steifer geworden. Spaß hab ich dennoch.  Ah und noch was, endlich länger schnell fahren, dank Saint-sattel am linken XT hebel!


----------



## BikerMike84 (7. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich seit knapp einem Jahr auch auf einem Carver ICB 02 650B unterwegs bin, wollte ich Euch auf mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Bike zeigen.





















verändert habe ich zum Serienaufbau:

- Sattel Ergon SME3
- Griffe Ergon GE1 in blau
- Lenker Sixpack Kamikaze 760mm mit 25mm Rise
- Spacer, Aheadkappe und Sattelklemme in Carbon
- Laufradsatz Panchowheels AM650 (Bitex Naben mit Reverse 928 Felgen und CN424 Speichen) statt der DT Swiss E1900
- Tune Tubeless Ventile
- Tubeless HR Hans Dampf Trailstar und Tubeless VR Magic Mary Supergravity Trailstar
- Pedale Sixpack Millenium in blau
- Umbau auf 1x10 mit Race Face NW 30t und e*thirteen 42t (XT Kassette 15t und 17t entfernt, 16t + 42t eingebaut)
- Umbau Monarch Plus RC3 auf Debon Air incl. Bottomless Ringe (Einbau auf flacher und langer Einstellung)
- Pike RCT3 Dual Position incl. Bottomless Tokens
- Mudguard
- Eigenbau Unterrohrschutz

auf den Bildern sind rote Ergon GE1 Slim und rote Sixpack Vegas Pedale von meinem Hardtail zum Testen montiert.

Gewicht des Aufbaus aktuell 14,2kg incl. Pedale.

Ich muss sagen bin wirklich sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad, so wie es aktuell darsteht. Knarzen am Horstlink habe ich zum Glück nicht und auch der Hinterbau bzw. Wippe ist gerade.

Geplant ist noch ein paar Gramm abzuspecken um die 13,xx stehen zu haben 

Grüße Michi


----------



## Sannyhan (24. November 2015)

Hallo ihr Lieben!!!

Ich wollte mal Fragen wer von euch hat ein Carver icb 01 ( 2014 )
ich bin am überlegen mir eins zu holen , doch möchte gerne mal ein paar Meinungen hören ob es wirklich gut ist
da man im Internet nichts drüber findet nicht mal nen Test von dem Rad ......

Oder Wäre das Ghost amr lt 2 besser als das Carver icb 01 ( 2014 )


Vill könnt ihr mir ja weiter helfen wäre SUPI )))


----------



## -Wally- (24. November 2015)

Sannyhan schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben!!!
> 
> Ich wollte mal Fragen wer von euch hat ein Carver icb 01 ( 2014 )
> ich bin am überlegen mir eins zu holen , doch möchte gerne mal ein paar Meinungen hören ob es wirklich gut ist
> ...



Hi,

öhmm...also in den einschlägigen Threads hier im Forum gibts schon etliches an Informationen, auch zum ICB 01, ich denke es wurde nie mehr über ein Rad geschrieben als übers ICB, und beim 01er ist ja nur die Ausstattung etwas anders aber auch alles andere als Schlecht.
Ich hab mir damals nur den Rahmen gekauft und das Teil selbst aufgebaut und bin immer noch zufrieden mit der Kiste.
Die Frage ist halt, was erwartest Du von dem Fahrrad, bzw. wozu willst Du es nutzen? Ich meine Du stellst das ganze einem Ghost AMR lt 2 gegenüber, welches dann doch einer anderen Kategorie angehört. 
Das ICB ist halt allein von der Geometrie her schon ein bisschen speziell. Wenn man sich da aber entsprechend drauf einstellt, dann machts Laune wie kein zweites...


----------



## Tobiwan (20. Dezember 2015)

So ICB´ler,
nachdem es hier etwas ruhig geworden ist müssen auch mal ein paar schlechte Handy-Pics herhalten, um wieder frischen Wind reinzubekommen. Die Bilder sind von gestern auf 1500m Höhe im bayerischen Alpenland bei Immenstadt. Nur gaaanz vereinzelte Schneefelder - unvorstellbar. Mir tun die Niederländer mit Dachträger fast schon leid....die glauben wohl wirklich, dass es in den nächsten Tag schneit, haha!
Die Bilder von gestern zeigen meine erste richtige Ausfahrt mit neuem Fahrwerk.
Der Marzocchi Roco TST R Coil ist einem RS Monarch RC3 mit Debon Air gewichen. Ich habe kurz einen Fox Float X 2015 eingebaut, aber der Dämpfer hat offen einfach keine Druckstufe. Dafür hat mir der Quasi-Lockout gut gefallen. Der RC3 passt als Debon Air wirklich super zum Hinterbau, so dass ich den Umstieg von Coil auf Luft nicht bereut habe.
An der Front war es eine harte Entscheidung, aber ich habe dann doch meine geliebte und auf mich angepasste MZ 55 RC3 EVO Ti gegen eine andere Italienerin gewechselt - eine Formula 35. Nach einigen Testfahrten vor der Haustüre habe ich mich bei der für 8ml in der Luftkammer und dadurch etwas weniger Luftdruck entschieden. Absolut passend wie die Abfahrt gezeigt hat!
In Summe also mal eben 1,0 kg eingespart und trotzdem noch über 14 kg 

Das ICB ist und bleibt ein richtig gutes Bike!

Hier die Bilder und Gruss!










@ Eisbein: Super foto der Woche!!!


----------



## Tobiwan (22. Dezember 2015)

Nachdem der Winter nicht kommen will, muss eben weiter das ICB ausgeführt werden. 
Heute ging´s wieder mal ins Allgäu.

Da ist das meiste schon geschafft und das Ziel bereits im Blick. Ab jetzt wird getragen.




Zur Belohnung gab´s wieder mal ein super Panorama - und das zwei Tage vor Weihnachten!
Das Bild ist auf 1750m über Meer und von Schnee ist sogut wie nichts zu sehen - wenn dann nur vereinzelt auf Nordhängen.....


----------



## Pintie (22. Dezember 2015)

mud king vorne und hinte... respekt...
hatte den letzten Winter hinten drauf und bin beim treten gestorben.


----------



## Tobiwan (23. Dezember 2015)

Leicht rollt der mud king tatsächlich nicht, aber der Gripzuwachs ist massiv. Gerade wenn die hometrails eigentlich immer lehmig-matschig sind braucht man das. Kollegen von mir schwören alternativ auf den geax datura.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (23. Dezember 2015)

ich hatte den als winterreifen um noch vorwärts zu kommen, allerdings fährt der sich auch extrem schnell runter. 
werde jetzt doch baron 2.4 als alternative testen.


----------



## BURKY (25. Januar 2016)

Servus Leute, 
mein Name ist Stefan ich 30 Jahre alt und ziemlich neu im IBC (Forum). Darüber hinaus bin ich seit Anfang des Jahres Besitzer eines ICB, dass ich euch mal zeigen wollte  

In diesem Sinne...




p.s: Das Bike entspricht noch nicht 100% meiner Vorstellung und es werden hier und da noch ein paar Teil getauscht  

Viel Spaß damit...Gruß Burky


----------



## Tobiwan (25. Januar 2016)

Na das ist doch schon mal sehr brauchbar aufgebaut!
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Makke (25. Januar 2016)

dem kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------



## BURKY (25. Januar 2016)

Dankeschön, bin schon sehr gespannt wie es sich fährt


----------



## Joeyduennes (25. Januar 2016)

Hat jemand 'ne Ahnung wo ich die 4 verschiedenen Geometriedaten bekomme? Suche verzweifelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arghlol (25. Januar 2016)

Joeyduennes schrieb:


> Hat jemand 'ne Ahnung wo ich die 4 verschiedenen Geometriedaten bekomme? Suche verzweifelt.


Ich nehme an du meinst die vier Kombinationen aus 150/170mm und flach/steil.
Zwischen 150 und 170 mm verändert sich die Geometrie nicht (der Hinterbau ist bei 150 mm etwas progressiver).
Ansonsten existierte afaik nie Tabelle, die wirklich alle Werte für die steile Einstellung beinhaltete.


----------



## Joeyduennes (25. Januar 2016)

Hab mal gehört das bei Flach der Lenkwinkel 0,5 Grad flacher ist, stimmt das?


----------



## poison2008 (25. Januar 2016)

Joeyduennes schrieb:


> Hat jemand 'ne Ahnung wo ich die 4 verschiedenen Geometriedaten bekomme? Suche verzweifelt.


Oben jeweils 150mm,links flach rechts steil.
Unten die Löcher für die 170mm ebenfalls links flach und recht steil. 
Also wenn man von der seite schaut wie du auch das Bike gepostet hast. Steht denn nix auf dem x Chip?


----------



## poison2008 (25. Januar 2016)

Oder brauchst du die einzelnen bzw. Verschiedene Winkel in ° ??


----------



## arghlol (25. Januar 2016)

Joeyduennes schrieb:


> Hab mal gehört das bei Flach der Lenkwinkel 0,5 Grad flacher ist, stimmt das?





Die Daten gelten für 26''-Ausfallenden und in der flachen Einstellung.
In der steilen Einstellung werden Sitz- und Lenkwinkel um ca. 1° steiler. Dabei auch der Reach länger, Stack kürzer und das Tretlager höher.

Mit 650b-Ausfallenden werden Sitz- und Lenkwinkel um ca 0,5° flacher.


----------



## poison2008 (25. Januar 2016)

http://de.carver-icb.wikia.com/wiki/Rahmen

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1294214?_ga=1.7294577.254032756.1453752425


----------



## poison2008 (25. Januar 2016)

arghlol schrieb:


> Die Daten gelten für 26''-Ausfallenden und in der flachen Einstellung.
> In der steilen Einstellung werden Sitz- und Lenkwinkel um ca. 1° steiler. Dabei auch der Reach länger, Stack kürzer und das Tretlager höher.
> 
> Mit 650b-Ausfallenden werden Sitz- und Lenkwinkel um ca 0,5° flacher.


Oder so,noch besser


----------



## ravenkiller (16. Februar 2016)

*neue KeFü installiert...lecker!*

*

 *


----------



## ravenkiller (18. Februar 2016)




----------



## bananaspit (9. April 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arghlol (9. April 2016)

@bananaspit:
Chic! Wo hast du denn die neue Wippe her?


----------



## Pintie (9. April 2016)

aber hallo - wo ist die wippe her. brauch ich auch dringend....


----------



## Joeyduennes (9. April 2016)

Hier mal mein ICB

Ich brauche auch die neue Wippe!


----------



## Pintie (9. April 2016)

ist das eine neue lyrik? mit 650B oder?


----------



## Joeyduennes (9. April 2016)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ist das eine neue lyrik? mit 650B oder?



Nope, ist ne 160mm Pike, 650B ja, stand mit Vivid Air und Pike so im Laden, obwohl es diese Austattung nie gab, naja ich fand's super.


----------



## Pintie (9. April 2016)

ah ok, ist dann auch ein "kurzer" vivid mit 170mm hinten oder?

ich glaub in meins kommt irgendwann noch eine usd vom bommelmaster mit 180mm


----------



## Joeyduennes (9. April 2016)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ah ok, ist dann auch ein "kurzer" vivid mit 170mm hinten oder?
> 
> ich glaub in meins kommt irgendwann noch eine usd vom bommelmaster mit 180mm



Die hätte ich auch gerne... Ist 'ne 222mm EBL.


----------



## Pintie (9. April 2016)

den 222 vivid hab ich auch. da wären mir vorne 160 zu wenig. wobei es vom lenkwinkel vielleicht sogar besser wäre 

hätte gerne die neue wippe damit ich mit dem langen Dämpfer etwas steiler fahren könnte.


----------



## Joeyduennes (9. April 2016)

Für mich passts, ich denke nicht dass da 1cm so viel ausmacht, bin zufrieden bis jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (9. April 2016)

wenn ichs richtig im kopf habe hat die lyrik noch bissal mehr einbauhöhe... also 1 cm + x


----------



## Joeyduennes (9. April 2016)

Achso, ne, war auf den Federweg bezogen.


----------



## bananaspit (10. April 2016)

Entspannt Euch, Jungs! Die Wippe ist nur ein Muster, an das ich über "Vitamin B" gekommen bin.
3 Wochen werdet Ihr es wohl noch aushalten 
Übrigens kann ich Titan Torx T30 für die Klemmung empfehlen - wesentlich haltbarer als die "weichen"
Originale.


----------



## Pintie (10. April 2016)

ich könnte sie gut in knapp zwei wochen brauchen, da gehts viel zum biken...

link für die titan torx? wobei ja nicht nur die Schraube sondern auch der bolzen interessant wäre...

ich habe da seit Anfang an Stahl schrauben drin. Aber der Bolzen ist ja auch sehr weich.

wobei guter punkt.... da brauch ich ja dann auch noch ein kürzeren bolzen an der wippe. naja zu not wird der originale gekürzt und gewinde rein geschnitten.


sollte mir mal noch huber buchsen für das Ende an der wippe bestellen.


----------



## bananaspit (10. April 2016)

http://www.fantic26.de

Hab mir TitanAchsen,TitanUnterlegscheiben und TitanT30 in der Wunschfarbe für beide Dämpferaufnahmen zusammengestellt.
Haltbarer, Leichter & Schöner
Was mir noch einfällt: Hast Du schon Igus drin? Die Achsen werden es Dir danken ...


----------



## Hasifisch (10. April 2016)

Ich nutze seit einem Jahr, als bei mir die Schraube am kurzen Bolzen kaputt ging, dort gar keine Bike-Bolzen mehr. Ich habe durch Zufall in einer Restekiste ein passendes dünnes Stahlrohr gefunden (ca. 1,5 mm Wandung, sehr harter Stahl). Durchmesser passt so exakt, das es knirsch in die Aufnahme geht und sogar ohne Sicherung am Platz bleibt. Zur Sicherung habe ich aber aus dem Möbelbau ein Schraubverbindung mit großen, flachen Linsenköpfen drüber.
Das ganze ist leichter und m.E. definitiv nicht weniger haltbar als diese weichen Vollbolzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bananaspit (10. April 2016)

Du brauchst nicht unbedingt Huber. Es gibt Igus Gleitlager die direkt in die RockShoxBuchsen passen.


----------



## Pintie (10. April 2016)

ja die Igus habe ich seit Jahren. 
sogar verschiedene versucht, waren von den Toleranzen aber entweder zu dick oder zu dünn. Hab die üblichen gelben in Wasser eingelegt und gekocht (da nehmen die bissal Wasser auf und werden dicker) oder die grauen etwas abgedreht.
so richtig perfekt habendie nie gepasst und waren immer schnell ausgeschlagen. 

klar immer noch andere Welt als die originalen Rockshox sinter buchsen, aber nicht perfekt.

die huber buchsen haben ja ein oder 2 hundertstel mehr Material. damit passen die igus Lager dann perfekt.

Könnt mir die Teile auch selber drehen und eloxieren war mir dann aber doch immer zu viel Aufwand.


----------



## bananaspit (10. April 2016)

Bin mit den Grauen ganz zufrieden. 
Ausgeschlagen habe ich noch nicht hin bekommen.
Bin aber auch ne andere Gewichtsklasse 

Hier nochmal die neue Aufhängung:


----------



## Pintie (10. April 2016)

danke für den Tipp. bestell ich mir auch mal.
Sonst mache ich es wohl wie hasifisch. stahl...

gewicht ist mir recht egal solange es hält.

Meins hat gerade 14,6 kg.... (lyrik mit stahlfeder, vivid air, XX1, BAron 2,4 )

die grauen igus haben bei mir auch besser gehalten, aber auch deutlich mehr reibung. Liegt sicher auch daran das die eher zu dick sind.
die gelben waren nach 200km mit spiel. (gut hab auch über 100kg...)

aktuell hab ich huber drin und seitdem ruhe. (auch mit den gelben)


----------



## bananaspit (10. April 2016)

Da hast Du Recht - mehr Reibung haben die Grauen.
Aber, nachdem ich die Zugstufe auf L umgeshimmt habe, ist das Heck
trotzdem sehr flott.


----------



## Joeyduennes (11. April 2016)

Da ich hier grade nichtmehr durchblicke...  

Mit welchem Lagern genau habt ihr denn Probleme? Und sollte ich irgendwelche als Vorsorge tauschen? Bin jedoch auch 'n ziemliches Fliegengewicht mit knapp unter 70kg.


----------



## JENSeits (11. April 2016)

Bye bye, es war schön mit dir!

























LG Jens

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pintie (11. April 2016)

Die Lager die an den Enden vom Dämpfer sind kann man einfach tauschen. Das sind bei fast allen Dämpfern Sintermetall Teile mit extremer Reibung. Die Gleitlager aus Kunststoff sin da wesentlich besser. Google mal huberbushings da wird das gut erklärt. Oft reicht es nur das Lager selber zu tauschen. 
Bei Rock Shox sind die Bohrungen im Dämpfer hält immer eher zu groß


----------



## nino85 (11. April 2016)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bye bye, es war schön mit dir!
> LG Jens
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Was wirds?


----------



## arghlol (11. April 2016)

Ich löse mal für Jens auf: Das neue ICB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joeyduennes (11. April 2016)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Die Lager die an den Enden vom Dämpfer sind kann man einfach tauschen. Das sind bei fast allen Dämpfern Sintermetall Teile mit extremer Reibung. Die Gleitlager aus Kunststoff sin da wesentlich besser. Google mal huberbushings da wird das gut erklärt. Oft reicht es nur das Lager selber zu tauschen.
> Bei Rock Shox sind die Bohrungen im Dämpfer hält immer eher zu groß



Achso, die kenne ich, klar, dachte nur ihr meint die Lager vom Rahmen.


----------



## JENSeits (11. April 2016)

arghlol schrieb:


> Ich löse mal für Jens auf: Das neue ICB.


Korrekt  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## scottfreakx (12. April 2016)

bananaspit schrieb:


> http://www.fantic26.de
> 
> Hab mir TitanAchsen,TitanUnterlegscheiben und TitanT30 in der Wunschfarbe für beide Dämpferaufnahmen zusammengestellt.
> Haltbarer, Leichter & Schöner
> Was mir noch einfällt: Hast Du schon Igus drin? Die Achsen werden es Dir danken ...



naja "wunschfarbe" aus zwei eher semischönen Farben..oder gibts auch andere Möglichkeiten?


----------



## flip8686 (9. Mai 2016)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2003801
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2003800

Mal wieder ein kleines Update...


----------



## BikerMike84 (19. Mai 2016)

Auch mal wieder ein aktuelles Bild von meinem ICB02, habe über den Winter noch etwas das Gewicht optimiert. 
Mit aktueller Trailbereifung Schwalbe Fat Albert


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Mai 2016)

Bist zufrieden mit dem neuen FatAlbert? Brauch mal was neues in 26" für mein 1.0er.


----------



## arghlol (19. Mai 2016)

Den gibt es leider nicht in 26''. Er soll aber ein ganz ordentlicher AM-Reifen sein.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Mai 2016)

Ist mir auch grad aufgefallen. Dann wird es wohl auf Marry/Nic oder so raus laufen.


----------



## BikerMike84 (19. Mai 2016)

Ja bin soweit ganz zufrieden mit der Kombi, hatte zuvor Magic Mary SG vorne und Hans Dampf Trailstar hinten verbaut. Klar ist der Magic Mary vorne eine Ansage, aber die Kombi hab ich mir für härteres Gelände zur Seite gelegt.

Der Fat Albert kann schon einiges, wobei hier wohl der Fahrer der limitierende Faktor ist. Zumindest bei mir.

Bis jetzt hab ich ihn nur auf trockener Strecke getestet, da macht er ne gute Figur, Dämpfung und Rolleigenschaften passen und auch die Bremstraktion ist gut (liegt vllt auch ein wenig an den neuen Sinter Belägen der Zee ).

Werde berichten, wenn ich ihn mal im Schlamm gefahren bin. Erhoffe mir eigentlich da ein besseres Handling als vom Hans Dampf, welcher gerade am Vorderrad bei Matsch nicht mein Ding ist, da er generell schnell zu ist.

Durch die Gewichtsersparnis von knapp 400g fährt sich das Rad allerdings schon wesentlich agiler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luk00r (20. Mai 2016)

HansDampf hinten mag ich ni so, die Seitenstollen sind nicht abgestützt, knicken in der Kurve um oder reißen ein/ab.
(so genug offtopic)


----------



## nxt (2. August 2016)

Reifen neu, Kurbel neu...


----------



## Pintie (9. September 2016)

so bei mir auch paar neue Teile.
- wippe Carbon
- zee gegen Saint getauscht
- shimano/formula scheibe gegen Trickstuff getauscht
- Reifen hinten wird auch noch ein Baron 2.4

gewicht mit zwei tubeless baron 2.4 genau 15kg


----------



## Hasifisch (9. September 2016)

Hier nochmal ein erinnerungsbild mit Wippe im "handgemachter-Prototypen-Stil"...


----------



## Pintie (9. September 2016)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ein erinnerungsbild mit Wippe im "handgemachter-Prototypen-Stil"...


eine aussterbende Art 

meine alu wippe wird jetzt ein Briefbeschwerer und Flaschenöffner.


----------



## Hasifisch (9. September 2016)

Weiß noch nicht, was ich mit meiner mache... Übrigens ließen sich die LAger in die Carbonwippe deutlich leichter einpressen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (10. September 2016)

würde sagen je nach werkzeug  wenn man wie ich unterwegs nur die spaxer Methode zur auswahl hat. (schraubstock mit hartkunstoffplatten) dann ist alu einfacher. die Carbon hat dafür fast keine Auflagefläche. 

Hat aber trotzdem gut geklappt.

Bin zufrieden. Muss mich nur noch an den steileren Lenkwinkel gewöhnen. Bin schon paar mal etwas frontlastig unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## BikerMike84 (10. September 2016)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> - zee gegen Saint getauscht



Wieso der Tausch, ist die Saint den Aufpreis wert? Fahre meine Zee auch mit Metallbelägen. 

Die Hebelweitenverstellung kann man ja nachrüsten genauso wie die Freestroke und Belaghalteschraube.


----------



## Pintie (10. September 2016)

habe die saint extrem günstig bekommen. und hätte sowieso neue beläge, scheiben usw gebraucht.
also einfach mal mit sehr geringen aufpreis neu gemacht.

die "features" der saint bringen genau nix. hebel gefallen mir etwas besser weil filigraner aber sonst kein unterschied


----------



## Hasifisch (12. September 2016)

Bitte.


----------



## Pintie (12. September 2016)

26/27,5 mischung ? taugt das? oder merkt man das überhaupt?
ist der lenker verdreht? reverb hebel und bremshebel stehen schon ganz schön steil?


----------



## Hasifisch (12. September 2016)

Alles so, wie es sein muss... 
26"/650B ist mir ziemlich Wumpe. Fahre schon die 650B Ausfallenden und werde die Felge nach fast 4 Jahren wohl bald ersetzen müssen, dann wird die auch 650B schwarz.
Bedienung: komplett auf Attack-Position bei mir ausgelegt. Die ist bei mir recht flach...


----------



## Pintie (12. September 2016)

Man sieht im Vergleich gut wie viel der Rahmen mit langem Dämpfer ausfedert.
bei dir ist die Sitzstrebe im Sattelroh zu ende bei mir davor. (siehe oben hab Bilder Aktualisiert)

Da würde eine längere Gabel und oder 27,5 das ganze fast wieder besser machen.

bei dir waren auch keine Teile zur Geo verstellung dabei oder?


----------



## Hasifisch (12. September 2016)

Habe seit heute auch wieder einen 222er drin...


----------



## Chris0711 (14. September 2016)




----------



## Pintie (24. Oktober 2016)

ist witzig wenn 30 Leute das gleiche machen und es mit 25 verschiedenen bikes gleich gut geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (24. Oktober 2016)

was für eine geile kuppe zum abziehen...
ääh schuldigung: startrampe für die trailrakete


----------



## Pintie (24. Oktober 2016)

das machst an der kuppe nur einmal 
danach gehts 2 meter gerade aus und dann 90° kurve. geradeaus sinds dann 400m in rekordzeit.

oder du biegst rechts ab. das ist die wolfsschlucht (blauberge)....


----------



## ravenkiller (25. Oktober 2016)

Mein letztes ICB Teil zu verkaufen...Preis incl. Versand.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/850776-icb-02-ausfallenden-27-5-raw


----------



## fender_90 (13. März 2017)

Damit die Galerie nicht einschläft..

..mal wieder ein Bild von meinem ICB - nun endlich mit absenkbarer Sattelstütze. 

Das Wetter war heute perfekt fürs Biken!


----------



## Eisbein (24. März 2017)

gute erinnerung. da hab ich auch mal wieder was aktuelles. Sogar mit nem gesicht dazu:

http://alpinebiking.de/arbeitsgeraete/#nico

Kommt aber i.wann bald mal ne neue Gabel. Mattoc irt?! Pike/Lyrik mit coilumbau 

Und mal ernsthaft: Umstieg von der Saint auf die MT7 ist heftig. Die ist nochmal ne andere klasse, sowohl in Dosierung, Bedienkraft zu verzögerung, absulute Verzögerung, Standfestigkeit. 
Ja, wir haben die als Team von Magura gestellt bekommen und nein das beeinflusst meine Meinung (abgesehen vom Preis) nicht. Nicht das mir hier jemand schleichwerbung vorwirft


----------



## TimoD (10. September 2017)

Moin in die Runde, ich Stelle euch Mal mein O1 Vor.


----------



## Tuklaamp (13. September 2017)

ICB 02 xxl umgebaut nach 650b Freeride Maschine.
Durolux, DT Swiss 240s + FR570, Conti mit Huck Norris und BikeYoke dropper 










Als 26er


----------



## nervenklau (2. November 2017)

Immer noch dabei!


----------



## arghlol (28. Oktober 2021)

Undundund? Fahren noch welche?
Meins nur noch sehr sporadisch, aber es hat jetzt trotzdem nochmal eine kleine Frischzellenkur mit einem 29er Vorderrad erhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (29. Oktober 2021)

da kommt das Tretlager aber schon hoch  🤔 wie viel FW fährst du da vorne?


----------



## arghlol (29. Oktober 2021)

Joa, stimmt schon. Bin es ehrlich gesagt auch noch nicht richtig gefahren so.

Ich hatte mir die Teile aus für den Coil-Umbau hier aus dem Faden im Forum herausgesucht.
Da schrieben Leute, dass ca. 155-160 mm rauskommen sollten. Ich hatte dabei übersehen, dass Yari und Pike da unterschiedlich sind und habe selbst nach Kürzung des Coil-Schafts noch knapp 170mm übrig 🤷‍♂️

Wobei ich schon alles versucht habe, um entgegen zu wirken: Es ist wieder ein kurzer Dämpfer verbaut, flache Einstellung mit viel Federweg + Offset Bushings.
Früher bin ich viel in der steilen Einstellung mit kurzen Ausfallenden und 180 mm Federweg vorne unterwegs gewesen, da war das Tretlager deutlich über Achsniveau.
Die Zeit ist in der Zwischenzeit natürlich nicht stehen geblieben, aber insgesamt ist das Rad schon „gut“ gealtert.

Mal gucken, ob ich das nach einer ausgiebigen Probefahrt immer noch so sehe 😁
Der Lenkwinkel ist schon ziemlich flach (trotz +1,5°) und die Front ist recht hoch. Von der Kombination recht ungewohnt so beim Rollen um den Block.


----------

